#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-04
<usererror56> I am having difficulty getting a frontend only to connect to the smb shares on the backend.  Anyone have a few minutes to offer some tips?
<superm1> thanks rhpot1991
<usererror56> the new front end connects to the sql database just fine, but i cannot figure out how to get it to play the saved videos on the backend from the frontend.  it keeps looking on the local hard drive instead of over the network....liveCD works just fine and asks me for the share names but i cannot find in the frontend setup where to put in the share names for the backend.
<Technobabble> does anyone know off the top of their head what settings the PVR 150 uses or could point me to a setup.  i've got it working but it's got like a 5 second latency
<usererror56> for video or sound?
<Technobabble> video
<usererror56> i am not sure then, i had an audio issue on a diff card.
<onesojourner> can some one help me with vnc
<usererror56> if you're trying to VNC back to a frontend i'd like to know how to set it up correctly too, manually. :)
<superm1> manually?
<superm1> why not just use the automatic method
<superm1> and what's happening onesojourner
<usererror56> i don't know what the correct vnc package to install is for enabling a vnc server on my front end.
<superm1> vnc4server
<superm1> mcc will configure and install it though for you....
<usererror56> i'll check as soon as this game is over!
<usererror56> thanks!
<superm1> yup
<Tuv0k> updates
<Tuv0k> trunk
<Tuv0k> superm1, it does not want to update my database
<superm1> Tuv0k, which trunk updates?
<Tuv0k> from the update I just did
<superm1> yes i understand that
<superm1> but be more specific
<superm1> trunk on hardy?
<superm1> or trunk on gutsy
<Tuv0k> yes sorry
<superm1> which one
<Tuv0k> checking
<Tuv0k> 0.8-0ubuntu1
<Tuv0k> trunk 15689
<Tuv0k> 0.20.99+trun15689-0ubuntu3
<superm1> okay so you got the one from hardy today
<superm1> try stopping mythbackend, and doing mythtv-setup in a terminal
<Tuv0k> k
<Tuv0k> it keeps dying at the upgrade attempt
<Tuv0k>  Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend                                                                                                   No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed.
<Tuv0k> QSettings: error creating /home/mythtv/.qt
<Tuv0k>  Tried to connect to session manager, Authentication Rejected,
<Tuv0k> the mythfilldatabase runs fine though
<Tuv0k>  None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<superm1> even in mythtv-setup?
<superm1> can you get some verbosity to where it's failling?
<superm1> are your SQL tables clean?
<Tuv0k> going to reboot
<Tuv0k> Driver error was [2/145]:
<Tuv0k> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<Tuv0k> Database error was:
<Tuv0k> Table './mythconverg/recordedseek' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<superm1> bingo
<superm1> so there's your problem
<superm1> repair your tables
<superm1> and try again
<Tuv0k> how do I do that sup?
<Tuv0k> superm1, fixed it
<WcktKlwn> what's the latest one the HVR-1600?
<tafkaz> hi there. i could need some help with acpi shutdown using mythwelcome....
<tafkaz> anyone experienced on this ?
<tafkaz> acpi shutdown and wakeup is fine, unless i want mythwelcome to be used
<tafkaz> but i would like to use mythwelcome so if the box has been waken up due to a scheduled recording, it shutsdown afterwards
<tafkaz> gutsy that is...
<tafkaz> i have for example now the problem, that the idle count was not performed after the recording was finished
<tafkaz> mythwelcome tells me that myth is idle...and the mythbackend logs show no action at all...but the idle countdown is not performed
<tafkaz> any idea
<tafkaz> ?
<tafkaz> if i restart mythbackend the countdown will be started immediately...
<tafkaz> what could hold mythbackend to start that countdown ß
<tafkaz> -& +?
<tafkaz> hm....actually looking into the mythbackend log a bit deeper...there is the EITScanner being run every 2-3 minutes...
<tafkaz> but that shouldnt prevent the shutdown, should it ?
<tafkaz> sorry, had to go for a moment...
<tafkaz> any idea on my mythwelcome prob ?
<fuhgawz> hi
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<Blain> Anyone get, or is thier any documention on getting the Gyration MCE remote to work with Mythbuntu
<Aquahallic> on a standalone frontend... are all the settings for the gui (sizes and prefs) held in the mysql db on the master backend?
<Aquahallic> If I have a frontend running on a machine... and I setup something in correctly in the gui settings and it now chokes... do I  have to delete that frontend's settings out of mythconverg or are they local??
<duncan> hi
<Tuv0k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMediaCenter
<Tuv0k> this is starting to get silly now
<Tuv0k> mythbuntu is not enough, we need a UMCE?
<Daviey> Tuv0k: have you come here to troll?
<Tuv0k> have you?
<Daviey> Are you being serious?
<Tuv0k> are you?
<[nrx]> lol
<[nrx]> cunt-punt alert
<[nrx]> heeyy :/
<Tuv0k> I'd like to report you, for kicking for no reason
<Tuv0k> I ask a question and get a troll flame
<Tuv0k> if the page is outdated, remove the page
<Daviey> go ahead
<Tuv0k> what is your problem?
<Tuv0k> you did kick the guy that used a vulgarity in a family channel, but me for asking a legitimate question. Any fool ccan have OPs control, huh?
<Tuv0k> did not
<duncan> I suddenly got a problem with my mythtv-record-status. I forgot everything I programmed - I am pretty clueless right now. Any suggestions where to start?
<duncan> it not I
<duncan> sry
<superm1> !family | [nrx]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1> hm what was it
<superm1> !ohmy | [nrx]
<ubotu> [nrx]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<superm1> :)
<superm1> Tuv0k, that project was started
<superm1> but the developers got overwhelmed and its on hold for now
<[nrx]> uh huh
<superm1> [nrx], no but seriously, just watch the language or we will have to ban per the code of conduct okay?
<Tuv0k> superm1, But sup, before I could check dayes or whatnot to see if I was mistaken, I was called a troll, and that does not bother me, so much as being kicked without so much as a warning or anything. But the use of vulgarity is ok.
<superm1> Tuv0k, sorry for the mistake here, we've had several trolls in the past to deal with
<superm1> so sometimes identifying one early is the better bet
<Tuv0k> I was afraid to be kicked and or banned, and not be able to get your assistance again.
<Tuv0k> I understand
<superm1> just be careful of tone and what you say, and things should be fine
<superm1> sorry :)
<Tuv0k> ty
<[nrx]> i appreciate that, and i was an ass, i know :)
<Tuv0k> glad you were around
<[nrx]> i was just acknowledging what you said :)
<Tuv0k> I got banned from #fluxbuntu for typing "wt_"
<Tuv0k> I did not even type the "f"
<Tuv0k> seriously
<Tuv0k> now, I would have to go through trickery to get back into the channel for real support, and its a shame.
<Tuv0k> dropping the issue now
<superm1> any time you are banned from a channel, you can to #ubuntu-ops about it
<Tuv0k> btw, my mythv is working perfect
<superm1> and they will assess the situation from the logs
<Tuv0k> ty
<Tuv0k> but this update will not allow the mythweather and some other plugins
<joejaxx> Tuv0k: ?
<Daviey> Tuv0k: i'd raise the issue in #ubuntu-ops and ask to get the ban taken off, if it's been suitable time.. I would not try and circumvent the ban, that can lead to a kline for the whole of freenode
<Tuv0k> but the new features look and feel are nice
<Tuv0k> more options
<superm1> Tuv0k, they are still stuck in NEW
<superm1> they will show up in the next few days
<superm1> once they do, the new mythweb is very nice :)
<joejaxx> Tuv0k: do you have logs?
<Tuv0k> and either I have enough freespace to running xfs defrag, or now it just works
<Tuv0k> sweet
<Tuv0k> I had to learn how to fix my database last night
<Tuv0k> that was fun
<joejaxx> it is not nice to exaggerate
<joejaxx> :)
<KjetilK> Tuv0k: I didn't find anything relevant in the FAQ, when you told me to RTFFAQ the other day...
<KjetilK> also, tv_grab_no is broken, so I can generate any EPG stuff
<Tuv0k> well it was more like try reading the faq, but hyperbole is good...
<KjetilK> if I understood how the channel numbers that the tuning turned up mapped to the channels, I could perhaps fix it...
<KjetilK> Tuv0k: hehe, yeah
<KjetilK> I managed to get a tv_grab_no.conf file, but the channel numbers there doesn't match the channel numbers where I find stuff...
<Aquahallic> superm1 you have a minute??
<Aquahallic> are the settings for GUI and Playback on a remote frontend only install held in the mysql db on the master backend?
<lime4x4> how can i stop mythbuntu from asking for the password for the wireless network everytime it boots up?
<rhpot1991_laptop> lime4x4: I like to harcode that stuff in /etc/network/interfaces but there are other (sometimes better) ways that it can be done, depending on your needs
<lime4x4> i'm using a secured wireless card that requires a wep passphrase
<rhpot1991_laptop> will the box ever need to connect to any other wireless?
<lime4x4> when i reboot the box it asks for my passphrase then the keyring manager comes up then i have to enter the password for that as well
<lime4x4> nope just to my wireless router
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<rhpot1991_laptop> the section "Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces" is what I do
<lime4x4> ok thanks
<toorima> superm1: the new updates, mythweb among other things, when u say they will show up in the next few days, do u mean in 8.4 beta or in 7.10 stable?
<[nrx]> anyone suggest a reason why my back button during tv playback actually exists mythtv completely?
<Aquahallic> are frontend GUI settings held local or on the master backend in mysql db???
<toorima> [nrx]: bd error that makes mythtv crash?
<rhpot1991_laptop> that or you have something funky in your lircrc would be something to check
<lime4x4> confused already..lol the wireless-key would that be the same as the passphrase?
<[nrx]> bd error?
<toorima> ops db
<toorima> sorry
<[nrx]> hm... what kind of error would it be? is there something I should check, or?
<rhpot1991_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/
<rhpot1991_laptop> check the frontend logs
<toorima> well i've had problems with the recordedseek field
<toorima> in the past
<rhpot1991_laptop> lime4x4: I used my hex key in wireless-key, if you have a passphrase you can try it there
<rhpot1991_laptop> lime4x4: let me verify we are talking wep and not wpa
<toorima> it has been marked as crashed and have made my jumping/skiping very funky
<rhpot1991_laptop> toorima: have you repaired/optimized your tables?
<superm1> toorima, 8.04 stuff
<toorima> yeah i've repaired it twice from that
<superm1> 7.10 stable won't be seeing 0.21 until its out
<superm1> Aquahallic, yes
<toorima> superm1: oh ok, u got my hopes up there but i'll just wait till april
<superm1> toorima, you can use the weekly gutsy builds though too
<superm1> for trunk if you really want
<superm1> that's why they're there :)
<toorima> i'll think about it but i also like to keep it stable, but guessing trunk is pretty stable?
<superm1> that's a relative question
<Aquahallic> so.. if I made some changes on my frontend I have here on my laptop.. and it jacked my frontend so bad it won't even load to let me set them back.. I have to use something like phpmyadmin and edit them back directly in the db?
<toorima> i think i'll wait for hardy
<toorima> but might upgrade early tho
<superm1> Aquahallic, yeah you can do that
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: mytweb can change a lot of the settings too, needs to be running on that box though
<superm1> toorima, well there are still a few things broke in hardy, like the missing plugins, and vnc is a mess
<superm1> so at least hold out until those are cleared up
<Aquahallic> ahh. yes.. do have mythweb running on there
<rhpot1991_laptop> can just use nx :)
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, but it's not in apt :)
<toorima> superm1: k thx man, keep up the good work
<rhpot1991_laptop> I still recommend it, a lot smother than vnc over the interwebs
<Aquahallic> oh...  the frontend is on my laptop... I have mythweb running on my master backend... so I can't set my GUI settings for this frontend from mythweb then can I??? meaning... mythweb will only let you change settings for the frontend that resides on the same box.. right?
<superm1> Aquahallic, i would just use phpmyadmin
<superm1> and find all the settings for that machine
<superm1> and drop them
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: yep, also I'm not entirely sure what settings mythweb has, just that it has some that I use (user jobs for one)
<rhpot1991_laptop> phpmyadmin is definitely more versatile
<Aquahallic> yeah... I installed phpmyadmin.. I never set a root password for mysql
<Aquahallic> but I try to logon and set one without -p and it denys me... so evidently it's been set somehow
<Aquahallic> and it's not my root user pw...:/
<toorima> Aquahallic: try /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<[nrx]> i've checked the log... and there's nothing there that suggests a problem
<toorima> [nrx]: and no db is marked as crashed? it won't show up in the logs i think
<[nrx]> toorima, can i paste 3 lines?
<toorima> also there could be something fishy with your lirc
<[nrx]> log entry
<toorima> sure
<[nrx]> 2008-02-04 21:19:56.500 TV: Attempting to change from WatchingLiveTV to None
<[nrx]> 2008-02-04 21:19:57.123 TV: Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None
<[nrx]> 2008-02-04 21:19:57.143 DPMS Reactivated.
<[nrx]> that's the entries form when i hit the back/stop key
<[nrx]> that's when mythtv just exists completely
<toorima> think that is what my logs says when i stop watching live tv and exits to mythmeny, but it shouldnt crash then
<Aquahallic> that's only my mythtv user that's not my root acct though.... hmm... I guess that user does have access to mythconverg doesn't it... can I login to phpmyadmin with the mythtv user???
<toorima> hmm not the 3rd line tho
<[nrx]> when i start watching livetv, that line changes to DPMS Deactivated
<toorima> hold on, ill try mine now
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: you should be able to
<rhpot1991_laptop> will only have access to mythconverg though
<rhpot1991_laptop> try empty password for root
<Aquahallic> yup... I'm IN....;)
<Aquahallic> ty...
<rhpot1991_laptop> go ahead and set a password on root then
 * Aquahallic thinks out of the box while spinning compiz cube back over to phpmyadmin....;)
<toorima> [nrx]: i only get the second line
<[nrx]> hm :/
<[nrx]> any other suggestions/ideas?
<[nrx]> this only happens coming out of livetv... it's fine with everyhing else
<rhpot1991_laptop> look for back button entries in your lircrc
<rhpot1991_laptop> not sure anything can cause a problem there, but its worth checking
<toorima> [nrx]: it works well when u exit recorded shows?
<Aquahallic> Holy BeJeezus....
<[nrx]> rhpot1991_: this is a bit weird... there are backbutton entries.. and there is one for livetv, but it doesn't work. The 'STOP' button seems to be configured to exit
<[nrx]> the Back/Exit button is mapped to 'D' for some menus
<Aquahallic> any idea where the different frontend's settings would be located??
<[nrx]> i'm not really bothered about what button it is.. as long as I have a button that works and will take me out of live tv back to mythmenu
<rhpot1991_laptop> my exit is mapped to D
<[nrx]> for live TV?
<rhpot1991_laptop> for everything it looks like
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm, no xine stuff in here, I might be hitting the wrong file
<[nrx]> :(
<rhpot1991_laptop> my symlinks got busted at some point it looks like
<rhpot1991_laptop> in this one exit -> esc
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats for all of mythtv
<[nrx]> i just can't figure this out
<rhpot1991_laptop> D delete in both "Watch a Recording" and "Delete a Recording"
<rhpot1991_laptop> says the mythtv wiki
<[nrx]> yeah
<[nrx]> thing is.. with irw, if i hit the back/exit button on the remote.. it shows in irw as BackExit
<rhpot1991_laptop> so you have one pointing at d, and others too?
<[nrx]> and that's mapped in lircrc
<[nrx]> but.. it does nothing
<lime4x4> rhpot1991 i'm using wep
<lime4x4> my router generates a passphrase and key
<rhpot1991_laptop> lime4x4: should be good to do that then, might want to search around about using a passphrase if its not working right though
<lime4x4> ok
<[nrx]> begin
<[nrx]> prog = mythtv
<[nrx]> button = BackExit
<[nrx]> config = Esc
<[nrx]> end
<rhpot1991_laptop> thtas your only backexit?
<[nrx]> that's correct for lircrc, right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder if you are hitting the wrong lircrc then
<[nrx]> yes it is
<[nrx]> i have /home/mythtv/.lircrc and /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc
<[nrx]> not symlinked.. the same file copied
<rhpot1991_laptop> you are sure that the mythtv user is running it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> and not some other user
<rhpot1991_laptop> as far as the frontend goes
<[nrx]> as in, user mythtv is running the frontend?
<toorima> shouldnt it be Back/Exit instead of BackExit?
<[nrx]> my button is mapped to BackExit
<[nrx]> backend is running as user mythtv and frontend is running as me
<toorima> k maybe diff depending on what remote
<rhpot1991_laptop> toorima: that depends on how lirc is setup
<[nrx]> toorima, i don't think it matters because you set that up yourself
<rhpot1991_laptop> thts prob why, check for a lircrc in your home dir
<egghead2> does anyone know if you can control two set top boxes with one ir blaster? or do u need two?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will pick that up if you are running the frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> just symlink them all to the same file, will save you headaches in the end
<[nrx]> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rhpot1991_laptop> egghead2: well if you wanted them all to do the same thing, I guess you could
<rhpot1991_laptop> would be hard to tell which one to do what though
<egghead2> rhpot, lol, naw i wanted then seperate
<[nrx]> i think i've just fucked up my lircrc
<[nrx]> :(
<[nrx]> sorry, language
<[nrx]> i'm just massively frustrated
<[nrx]> :(
<Aquahallic> Thanx... I got my frontend back...:P
<egghead2> i thought maybe setting up a seperate remote for each box might do the trick
<egghead2> hi aqua
<rhpot1991_laptop> what did you do overwrite it?
<Aquahallic> now my question... I have the frontend running in a window.. and TV playback in GUI size....
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can regenerate it with MCC
<Aquahallic> Heya EGG
<[nrx]> i cpied the one from /mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> egghead2: sorry I don't know much about irblasting, might want to find someone who is actually using it and ask them if you can do 2 signals
<Aquahallic> if I'm watching tv in a window'd view.. is there a kboard shortcut to bring it to full screen??
<egghead2> rhpot, k thanks :)
<[nrx]> i can't believe i've messed up my remote again.. it took me 2 days to get it working 99% :(
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop:  I found the db setting for the GUI sizes and just hand edited it...:)
<lime4x4> okay anybody now where i can what screen resolution i should be using for a 51 inch widescreen using dvi set to 1080i
<Aquahallic> egghead2:  you trying to get that irblaster working with your dishnet??
<rhpot1991_laptop> [nrx]: backups are important when playing around
<[nrx]> yeah :(
<[nrx]> i may cry lol
<egghead2> aqua, yup
<Aquahallic> trying to do 2 different with the one remote?
<egghead2> want to control 2 boxes from one ir blaster, do able?
<Aquahallic> should be I'd think
<egghead2> yea read the faq a couple time but, seem it could go either way
<[nrx]> okay, i've ot it back to what it was
<Aquahallic> you have each box on it's own source?
<egghead2> i gotta go, quiting time :)
<Aquahallic> LMAO
<egghead2> lmao
<egghead2> ill call you later :)
<egghead2> lmao
<Aquahallic> k... call me later if you want...HAHA
<egghead2> ok cya
<Aquahallic> 1-900.XXX
<Aquahallic> LOL
<egghead2> lol
<Aquahallic> only .99c a min
<Aquahallic> cyas
<egghead2> rof
<[nrx]> right. which one does mythtv use.. is it the one in /.mythtv/lircrc or the on in /.lircrc?
<rhpot1991_laptop> [nrx]: after you get them all in place you will want to sudo /etc/init.d/lirc reload and sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll be honest I don't remember, I just get one out there and symlink it all over
<Blain> Anyone get, or is thier any documention on getting the Gyration MCE remote to work with Mythbuntu
<[nrx]> rhpot1991_ i've got Back/Exit working
<[nrx]> but, it still quits mythtv from live playback instead of returning to mythmenu
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd watch live tv then hit esc on a keyboard to verify its doing it there
<[nrx]> it does it with the keyboard, too
<rhpot1991_laptop> and did you reload/restart lirc?
<[nrx]> yes
<[nrx]> the remote's all good
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob not an lirc porblem then
<[nrx]> just the 'Esc' config seems to make mythtv quit completely instead of stopping live tv and returning to the menu
<[nrx]> it was mapped to 'D' but in live tv playback, it did nothing
<[nrx]> so i can only presume that either a) 'Esc' isn't the right config .. or, b) I have a serious problem/error somewhere
<[nrx]> check me out, sherlock.
<rhpot1991_laptop> see mine uses esc with no problem
<[nrx]> that would suggest a problem with mine somewhere then huh
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: when you hit Esc from a keyboard does it work??
<rhpot1991_laptop> you are running the regular builds and not trunk or anything?
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, it also quits completely if i hit Esc on the keyboard
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<[nrx]> rhpot1991_ running mythbuntu, yeah
<[nrx]> Esc works on every other menu.. no problems, just during live tv it doesn't.
<[nrx]> lemme explain this a little more..
<[nrx]> I use the theme with the round menu options.. like circles with the images in them?
<[nrx]> the blue one.. with the blue rippled background
<Aquahallic> I had that problem too... I'm trying to remember what it was
<[nrx]> so i get in.. hit TV.. then Watch Live TV
<[nrx]> when i've been watchin and I hit Esc, it goes back to the blue rippled background for about 2-3 seconds, then bombs out entirely
<[nrx]> i have another wee issue if anyone wants to make a suggestion? :)
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: are you logging mythfrontend??
<[nrx]> Aqua, yeah, but there's no errors in there when MythTV bombs out
<[nrx]> here's another issue..
<[nrx]> http://pastebin.com/m37eabcfd
<[nrx]> i get that with some channels
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: can you pastebin your frontend log so I can have a peek?
<[nrx]> i'm remote to it.. so it's kinda difficult tbh
<Aquahallic> well.. unless I can see what your frontend is saying I can't really comment on it...:(
<[nrx]> i pasted it to someone a wee bit earlier if you can scroll back...
<[nrx]> but there's no errors at all when mythtv bombs out
<[nrx]> :/
<Aquahallic> I saw it...
<Aquahallic> I can't tell anything from it...:/
<Aquahallic> might look in keymappings though???
<Aquahallic> you can set what keys do what
<[nrx]> http://pastebin.com/m37eabcfd - any ideas on that?
<[nrx]> that's when i change to a channel that isn't working correctly
<Aquahallic> same capture card as the other channels that work properly?
<[nrx]> yes
<Aquahallic> could be a bad signal
<[nrx]> nah
<[nrx]> if i use a normal proper freeview box, it's fine
<[nrx]> if i use the same capture card in a windows box, it's fine
<Aquahallic> that's not mythtv though... different players
<[nrx]> yeah
<[nrx]> so the signal is still the same
<Aquahallic> see if you can find a channel that doesn't work properly... then schedule up a recording.. let it record a few min of it..then try to play that back with something other than the mythtv native frontend
<[nrx]> i can select the channel.. and watch it
<[nrx]> but it's all just garble on the screen
<[nrx]> including the OSD
<Aquahallic> try to record it and see how it plays on another player
<[nrx]> seem to be seeing quite a lot of errors now too, actually
<[nrx]> for instance: 2008-02-04 22:23:08.055 Preview Error: Previewer file '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1001_20080204222305.mpg' is not valid.
<Aquahallic> right.. that's prolly one of the channels you said that gives you the other error
<[nrx]> that's from mythbackend.log
<Aquahallic> right
<Aquahallic> when you view livetv.. it's actually dropping a .mpg file down
<[nrx]> Run 'mythcommflag --file 1001_20080204222307.mpg --rebuild' to fix
<[nrx]> got a few of them, too
<Aquahallic> so.. if the tuner isn't tuning it properly.. then you're going to have mangled video
<[nrx]> okay, so that explains that then
<Aquahallic> I'd check your tuner setup
<[nrx]> i've gone thru the backend setup numerous times and I can't see anything wrong with it
<[nrx]> does mythtv rely on tzap?
<Aquahallic> is it odd.. or even or maybe just the higher channels??
<Aquahallic> any sort of rime or reason
<Aquahallic> rhyme*
<[nrx]> yes.. it's channel4 (all channel 4 channels) and ITV2 and ITV3
<Aquahallic> can you tune that channel 4 correctly with just a tv hooked to THAT SAME wire?
<Aquahallic> not in the rest of the house.... but on THAT wire going into your capture card
<[nrx]> yes
<Aquahallic> cause..it's funny it's channel 4... since most devices output on chan. 3 or 4 depending on what the switch is set to
<Aquahallic> might have something hooked in that's feeding back and screwing channel 4
<[nrx]> im gonna try it with tzap
<directhex> it's digital. you only have 6 frequencies to tunr into
<directhex> itv1 and channel 4 share the same frequency
<Aquahallic> ahh.. so it is some feedback on the chan. 4 freq then you think directhex??
<directhex> if itv1 works, that frequency is fine
<directhex> and itv2
<Aquahallic> directhex: is there a way if I'm watching mythtv in a window and I want to switch it to full screen to do that from a keyboard?? or do I have to go and re-setup the frontend window settings each time I want to switch??
<directhex> mythtv isn't really geared towards changing resolutions, so i'm afraid there's no quick switch
<Aquahallic> awwee... k
<directhex> the multiplex used by channel 4 is shared by itv1, itv2, itv3, iv4, citv, more4, e4, channel4+1, and the teletext channels
<[nrx]> so.. how do you get it to work?
<directhex> you mention mangled video. mangled how?
<[nrx]> it's difficult to explain
<[nrx]> think of horizontal stripes.. multicoloured
<[nrx]> perfect audio in the background (correct for the channel) but just no picture
<directhex> what's your graphics card?
<Aquahallic> directhex: let me ask you this.... I have a frontend on my laptop... those settings are saved in the mysql db on my backend... I found them with the hostname of my laptop... is there a way I can force mythfrontend to pass a different name... or... someway setup a different profile in the db and I can just pass an arguement through a launcher to use a different set of settings on the db??
<[nrx]> ati radeon
<directhex> Aquahallic, not that i know of. interesting idea though
<directhex> [nrx], interesting. what screen resolution?
<[nrx]> er. 1024.768
<[nrx]> im on the TV out
<[nrx]> all other channels work fine though
<[nrx]> http://pastebin.com/m37eabcfd
<[nrx]> does that help at all?
<directhex> [nrx], no, that looks normal to me
<[nrx]> ok
<directhex> [nrx], however, ati drivers are a known cause of strife - and the input resolution varies per-channel
<[nrx]> hm
<directhex> let me check my sources, see if i can spot another channel which runs the same res as 4
<[nrx]> :/
<[nrx]> ok :)
<[nrx]> thankyou!
<[nrx]> hmm
<directhex> itv1 works?
<[nrx]> normal ITV works, yes
<[nrx]> earlier, E4+1 was working..
<[nrx]> which was weird
<[nrx]> :/
<directhex> odd. can you make a quick recording from channel 4, then try the recording file (.mpg) on another pc?
<directhex> preferably one not running the radeon/linux combo
<[nrx]> erm
<[nrx]> 2 ticks
<[nrx]> where will it store the recording? scuse my ignorance but \i haven't recorded anything yet.. been too busy trying to get it all working
<[nrx]> i.e. were can i pull it from to view it elsewhere :)
<[nrx]> btw, the OSD doesn't even show up.. dunno if that helps at all?
<[nrx]> nm, found it
<directhex> no osd definitely smells like a driver issue
<directhex> and i think /var/lib/mythtv/recordings is default
<[nrx]> yeah, got it :)
<[nrx]> my mac wont play the file
<[nrx]> stupid fricken macs.
<directhex> does your mac have a codec for mpeg2-ts?
<[nrx]> pft. i know nothing about macs
<[nrx]> i'll go try on the pc
<[nrx]> back in 5
<directhex> you'll need a codec on windows too
<[nrx]> ARGH
<directhex> google for "haali" and "ffdshow-tryouts" in that order
<directhex> it's technically capable of working - http://img.hexus.net/v2/articles/MythTV/wmp-files-01.jpg
<[nrx]> okay..
<[nrx]> i've got it playing on my pc
<[nrx]> but it's upside down and back to front
<[nrx]> so anyway, the video is there
<Nach0> hi everyone in 'cyberspace land' :)
<[nrx]> directhex :)
<Nach0> i have a quick question if anyone can help, I just installed 7.10 on an avit AV8 motherboard onto a sata HD, the install went fine but when the system rebooted is shows no OS found.
<Nach0> im now re-installing, anyone know why this would of happened?
<Nach0> :)
<[nrx]> grrr... it wont let me watch LiveTV now :( !!
<[nrx]> it says that all available slot are taken and to stop current in progress recordings..
<[nrx]> there are none!
<alexvd_> nrx: restart the backend
<alexvd_> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<[nrx]> this is fucked up
<[nrx]> channel 4 is working now?
<Aquahallic> on a different pc [nrx]??
<[nrx]> and now my remote is knackered. again.
<[nrx]> no.. the same one lol
<alexvd_> nrx: can you use the keyboard
<[nrx]> i deleted all recordings and it's let me back in to watch live tv
<[nrx]> but as i say.. channel 4 is working now
<[nrx]> but itv2 etc isn't
<directhex> they look screwed up, or failing to tune?
<alexvd_> what are you recording from
<[nrx]> directhex.. what's the difference :(
<alexvd_> well failing tune could be a number of things
<[nrx]> it's as though there's no codec for it.. so all you get is garble on the screen in lots of different colours
<directhex> [nrx], if the video looks screwy, it really seems radeon related to me. failing to tune is something very different
<[nrx]> channel4 works..
<[nrx]> bbc1, bbc2, stv/itv doesn't now
<[nrx]> i give up
<[nrx]> where's the sense in this?!
<directhex> i'm convinced it's a radeon issue, and ati are well known for having abortive drivers in linux
<[nrx]> how come then.. on the screwey channels, the volume bar still works okay? as in, the ubuntu one
<[nrx]> i'm giving up for tonight
<[nrx]> got an early start
<[nrx]> thanks for all your help directhex :)
<directhex> the channels are displayed using Xv, a video extension for hardware acceleated 2d video rendering
<[nrx]> it really is/was much appreciated
<directhex> i think there's an environment variable like NO_XV you can set to something non-zero to check for different behaviour
<[nrx]> would it have anything to do with envy?
<directhex> only in the sense that different ati drivers have different sets of bugs
<[nrx]> im gonna hit the sack
<[nrx]> again, thanks for your help.
<[nrx]> if you're around tomorrow, i'll maybe pick your brains again if that's okay :)
<alexvd_> directhex: I am setting up a new hard drive for videos. It is sdc1.  I mounted in fstab and set a symbolic link to map it to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings.  How do I setup the permission so that i can copy files across the lan to it and the mythtv user can read from it?
<alexvd_> sorry error in above. I created a new file in /var/lib/mythtv/ called videos
<alexvd_> and the drive will have a symbolic link to sdc1
<directhex> alexvd_, make sure one of the following scenarios is true: 1) the mythtv user owns the place it's mounted, and has write permission 2) one of the groups the mythtv users is in has group ownership, and has write permission 3) global write permission
<directhex> copying files across the lan, pick your poison - nfs, cifs, sshfs, whatever
<alexvd_> directhex: so i setup the permissions on the videos file exactly as the recordings.  Its owner is Mythtv and group is alexvd
<alexvd_> directhex: the owner mythtv has read write and alexvd group has read
<directhex> alexvd_, that works
<alexvd_> directhex: so do I do a sudo chown mythtv:alexvd /dev/sdc1 to the drive.
<directhex> no, on the mountpoint
<alexvd_> directhex: then a chmod 755 /dev/sdc1
<directhex> altered device node permissions are harmful
<alexvd_> so the mountpoint of the harddrive
<alexvd_> the mountpoint I thought was /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<alexvd_> are you saying i dont have to do anything to the drive
<directhex> never mess with device nodes. you're talking a mount point issue
<directhex> users write to files, not devices. files are a function of mounted disks, not device nodes
<alexvd_> so in fstab i have this /dev/sdc1 /var/lib/mythtv/videos                         xfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<alexvd_> that should be correct
<directhex> smells correct to me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-05
<lime4x4> ok what do u do to find the right screen resolution for a tv? Everything i've seen so far suggest that i should be using 1920x1080 but it's too big for my screen
<directhex> lime4x4, what's your tv?
<lime4x4> a 51 inch widescreen i'm using the dvi connection
<directhex> brand & model?
<lime4x4> hitachi 51f500
<directhex> bloody rear projection
<lime4x4> yeah but it still has a great picture yet. Don't feel like buying another tv
<lime4x4> with hdmi inputs
<directhex> i'm seeing suggestions that it has a native res of 720p
<lime4x4> 1080i (HDTV) ? 720p (HDTV) ? 480p (EDTV) ? 480i (SDTV) ? 540p
<directhex> 1280x720
<lime4x4> i will try that and c what happens
<lime4x4> well that didn't work. my desktop gets bigger and i can actually read it when i open a window but it's still way to big yet
<directhex> define "way too big". it's normal behaviour to lose 5% of your border
<lime4x4> well when i'm on the desktop i don't have the top or bottom panel
<lime4x4> and when i'm watching tv the tops of people's head's are cut off
<lime4x4> just my luck to finally get a system together setup that it works and now i have a finicky tv...lol
<directhex> overscan is normal, but can be adjusted in myth. don't ask me how though, my tv doesn't overscan
<lime4x4> must be nice....lol
<lime4x4> well i guess i'll go over to the mythtv-users room and c if they have any good advice
<hansoffate> Hi, Anyone here know about setting up an STB?
<sshirley> after installing mythbuntu, do i have to create the user mythtv myself?
<sshirley> i'm not sure if this is a linux, mythbuntu, or strictly myth question, but can anyone guess as to why my box is not saving my video driver or network configuration?
<hansoffate> sshirley: no, it should work out of the box
<sshirley> if i go under 'users and groups', 'mythtv' is not there
<sshirley> also, everytime that i boot up, it asks me to identify my card
<sshirley> video card
<sshirley> 'could not be detected'
<sshirley> i am using an ATI Radeon 2600 HD PRO. I want to use the fglx (??) driver, but it defaults to vesa.
<sshirley> when myth (mythbuntu) boots up, i get a 'cannot to backend' error. i set both the backend and frontend to 127.0.0.1 (both same machine)
<sshirley> I just noticed that in the mythbuntu control center, there is a standalone mythtv session started upon boot. it is set to my user (sshirley). should it be set to mythtv (or is it mythuser)?
<sshirley> ok....mythbackewnd isn't running because /home/mythrecordings is not writeable by the current user. /home/mythrecordings has the same permissions as /var/lib/myth/records (the default during installation). the current user i believe is sshirley. i would think that mythbuntu would have created the user mythtv
<quirk__> Anyone there that can help? I cannot seem to connect to my mysql database with the mythtv backend
<quirk__> Can anyone help with thise message? MYTH COULD NOT CONNECT TO THE DATABASE. PLEASE VERIFY YOUR DATABASE SETTINGS BELOW
<hansoffate> hello
<Tuv0k>  mythtv-status
<Tuv0k> Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/bin/mythtv-status line 423.
<Tuv0k> Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/bin/mythtv-status line 424.
<Tuv0k> nvm
<aglet> Hi - I've a question about the weekly -fixes build for mythbuntu...
<aglet> I've been using the weekly builds (the fixes branch) repo for months without any problems.  However, today, it wanted to upgrade to  0.20.99+trunk15758 which looks wrong to me.
<aglet> Does anyone know whether that's intentional ?
<Blain> Has anyone got the Gyration MCE remote to work completly with mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest10> Could some one tell me what the command is to initialize vcn
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest10: you can do it via MCC, or are you talking for a client?
<MythbuntuGuest10> Actually I am not real sure. I have set it up before with the help of Dr_willis on here. He had me run a simple progrom in terminal that configured everything.
<rhpot1991_laptop> so is the vnc server running or no?
<MythbuntuGuest10> I have vnc4server installed.
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok, then you are looking for how to connect to it then?
<MythbuntuGuest10> I think I just need to run something like vncviewer media-center:0 from another machine. last time I set it up I had to do some configuration in the terminal on the media center before it would work.
<rhpot1991_laptop> vncviewer 192.168.1.25:0
<rhpot1991_laptop> replace your ip
<MythbuntuGuest10> ok thanks I will give that a try when I get home. thanks for your help.
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<rhpot1991_laptop> bookmark that or something
<MythbuntuGuest10> will do thanks.
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883: you ever see dvd's that are copied via mythtv or other methods that have css errors when you try to play back the iso?
<tgm4883> no
<Blain> Has anyone got the Gyration MCE remote to work completly with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> where are you seeing the error?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythfrontend log
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me find an example
<tgm4883> does the dvd stop playing?
<rhpot1991_laptop> takes forever to launch the menu, and on one it hangs when I go to play a song from it (its a concert), and the other get all corrupted video when I go to play it
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> error message?
<rhpot1991_laptop> working on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> is the concert a big time pressed disk?
<rhpot1991_laptop>  not sure, how do I tell?
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54859/
<tgm4883> well i'm just asking if it's like a local concert burned disk or a pressed disk
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats from the concert, launches hangs on the one VOB forever, then I choose a submenu (works fine), choose a song, and then it just hangs till I killed it
<rhpot1991_laptop> pressed disc
<rhpot1991_laptop> something you would buy or rent
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> i've never seen this happen before
<tgm4883> try ripping with a different drive
<rhpot1991_laptop> the other one that gets corrupted video is an old excersize video I was trying to get on there for my wife, so I'm not surprised that had problems (though others in the series don't)
<tgm4883> maybe it is a bad drive
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll try that and see
<aglet> Does anyone know why the 0.20.2-fixes weekly build appears to be tracking trunk ?
<aglet> I'll take the overwhelming silence as a no then
<superm1> aglet, looks like a mistake
<superm1> aglet, i'll clean that up
<superm1> thanks for reporting it
<aglet> Cheers :)
<aglet> I'm all for staying on the bleeding edge but I'd rather know about it before I do ;)
<superm1> can you comment on the forums
<superm1> it looks like you opened a a post there
<aglet> Will do
<superm1> just mention that its a mistake
<superm1> i'll push the fixes again manually this time
<aglet> Have updated the post.  Thanks again !
<Lossif> is there a good tut for mythstream out there?
<Lossif> I am having the hardest time trying to get "podcasts" to play on it...
<Lossif> or actually videocasts
<Lossif> Or I guess the better question would be to ask , is there a good way to grab podcasts with myth?
<hansoffate> Hi, can anyone here help me setup a STB?
<Tuv0k> Bug 183683
<Tuv0k> superm1, "won't fix"?
<superm1> upstream decided
<superm1> click on the upstream bug
<unagi> how do i completely remove mythbuntu?
<[nrx]> unagi: format your hard drive?
<unagi> yea, no thanks
<Tuv0k> just like any other app
<superm1> its all in apt
<superm1> mythbuntu-*
<superm1> and mythtv-&
<superm1> and mythtv-*
<[nrx]> oh
<[nrx]> sorry :)
<unagi> ooooooh i didnt think about mythbuntu-*
<unagi> ty =)
<unagi> ill probably try again tonight, ive finally gotten ubuntu to see the tv tuner, so thats progress
<[nrx]> where does mythtv keep it's list of frequencies?
<rhp> Hi all. I am experiencing crashes of mythfrontend when I try to export recordings to DVD. Also selecting the different steps is quite slow, but after "Create DVD" the mythfrontend window disappears. I do not see any logging that could indicate problems. Ideas?
<bkr> hello all
<bkr> having issues getting my machine to act as a backend properly
<bkr> where do I edit the config for the machine to id the backend server?
<bkr> anyone out there?
<nettow0822> I just did a kernel upgrade through updates and the backend won't start
<bobbob1016> I just got MythTV working, after some mysql issues, and now when I go to "Watch TV" it says the TV tuner is already being used to record something, I can go to recordings and watch it from there, or delete it, and it isn't recording anything, since I just got Myth setup.  I think it might be because I installed ivtv-utils when I was trying to watch TV, but I uninstalled it, and I still get this message.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-06
<Egghead> having trouble with lirc and pvr-150 cards, got two cards installed, one with ir and one without, could lirc be tring to the wrong card?
<Egghead> oops, trying to connect to the wrong card?
<npurciful> hey whats going on
<npurciful> superm1:  no trunk build this week?
<directhex> it went to the wrong place by the look of it. 0.20-fixes users reported a sudden silly version jump
<alexvd_> directhex: do you use digital audio out?
<directhex> i do, actually
<npurciful> npurciful
<directhex> this is your lucky day, really
<alexvd_> any chance it is a envy chipset
<alexvd_> directhex: I cant get my digital audio out to work.  My analog works fine but not digital out via optical.
<directhex> it's bog standard intel hda
<directhex> isn't there some utility for messing with envy boards? let me check
<directhex> envy24control, alsa-tools-gui package
<alexvd_> directhex: any issue with the optical out for intel. I thought thier was some kind of issue?
<directhex> not that i've noticed. just flipped the IEC958 switch, and it JustWorked(tm)
<alexvd_> shoot i have that on the mobo right now.  but i was told that it was wonky
<npurciful> me too Audigy (creative)
<alexvd_> going to pull that card
<directhex> no joy with envy24control ?
<directhex> BEDTIMEZ!
<lime4x4> wierd error with nvc no password configured for VNC auth
<lime4x4> i get the above error when trying to vnc into the mythbox
<lime4x4> it was working then i had to reboot the box
<famicon> goddammit
<famicon> fuck this DVB-C shit is hard
 * famicon hates kernel hacking
<rhpot1991> !ohmy | famicon
<ubotu> famicon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<famicon> why is everyone allways so offended
<famicon> i mean
<famicon> its not like i'm raping schoolgirls or anything
<rhpot1991> I'm just telling you to be careful
<rhpot1991> there is a code of conduct and you can get yourself banned for offensive language
<superm1> particularly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<famicon> rhpot1991, do you happen to be an aspie by any chance
<superm1> famicon, seriously watch what you are saying
<rhpot1991> all I did was warn you out of courtesy so you don't get in trouble, go ahead and get yourself banned
<famicon> yeah i know
<famicon> i know
<famicon> I jsut get annoyed at times about the whole "language" thing
<famicon> I just don't understand why on earth people could be offended by it
<superm1> you don't know the age of everyone in the channel
<superm1> so there is a chance that youngsters may be in here
<superm1> or watching over a parent's shoulder
<superm1> its just to be courteous
<famicon> well, kids use bad language all the time
<famicon> whats the big deal
<superm1> sure some kids do
<superm1> but not all
<superm1> and some parents try to not expose their kids
<famicon> well those people should be gassed
<famicon> but that's my personal view
<famicon> doesnt mean i go enforce it on to others
<superm1> it's the same reason there is a rating system on movies
<superm1> and tv
<superm1> so parents dont have to expose their kids to it if they would prefer not to
<famicon> yeah but that's stupid
<famicon> cause by the time they enter the real world those kids will get maimed
<superm1> you're welcome to that opinion, but just respect the rules of #ubuntu* IRC channels
<famicon> jawohl mein fuhrer!
<famicon> o dammit
<famicon> just godwinned myself
<famicon> ok, you win, I'll be good
<npurciful> failed again
<superm1> the failed reason this time is different however
<superm1> looks like some faac changes upstream
<superm1> i wonder why hardy didn't hit these
<npurciful> i dont know
<npurciful> i wounder if i can build the plugin from source, manage to built mythtv
<kmyth> how can i get mythbuntu to stop defaulting to 1600x1024 upon login?  i set it to 1280x720 and it just goes back to 1600x1024 upon reboot.
<slestak> i have a gutsy mythbox that has been working fine for a couple of weeks.
<slestak> maybe 1 week ago, i started getting errors on recording saying the file for a recording is not avaialable (going from memory)
<slestak> im looking at mythfrontend.log right now, and when i move the ui to the recording that throws an error, it appears to be looking for the wrong filename.
<rhpot1991> check for errors in /var/log/mythtv
<slestak> the file it is logging as missing is 2008-02-05 22:28:45.052 Error: File '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1351_20080205200000.mpg' missing.
<rhpot1991> verified that its missing?
<slestak> note the timestamp is 2008020520000, abt 2.5 hours ago
<slestak> the recording in question was recordewd on 2/3, and is present, its name is
<slestak> just a sec
<slestak> 1352_20080203005500.mpg
<slestak> and it plays fine in totem
<rhpot1991> 1351_20080205200000.mpg != 1352_20080203005500.mpg
<slestak> it just seems that FE is confused about the filename for that recording.  none of my recording in 2-3 days have worked.
<slestak> rhpot1991: yes, you are right
<slestak> but when i click on Nova, it tries to read the 20080205 mpg (which does not exist.)  i dont know haow it got that filename.
<slestak> ive rebooted this machine, and the problem persists.
<slestak> what is the part of the mpg filename before the underscore?
<slestak> recording number?
<rhpot1991> should be channel ID
<rhpot1991> then date
<slestak> basically, in its current state, i can play no new recordings, only recording from before 2/2
<slestak> live tv works
<slestak> well, guess i'll lurk over at m-u
<slestak> thx
<rhpot1991> can't say I've ever seen that happen, keep an eye out and see if anyone has an answer for you
<npurciful> hah it final built (mythplugins that is)
<slestak> rhpot1991: got a hint, maybe what is going on.
<slestak> i think at 8pm, a second showing of the same show was aired
<slestak> so i have an mpeg from 2/3, and the FE says the show is from 2/5
<rhpot1991> the backend should be smart enough to know which one it recorded
<rhpot1991> also you had a channel ID off, I think
<rhpot1991> were they on different channels?
<slestak> let me double check i read that correctly
<slestak> i read it wrong, they are both 1352
<rhpot1991> ok, that makes more sense
<slestak> that is just a guess that it was seconf showing, i wonder if it would work if i watched it before the second showing arrived?
<rhpot1991> did it record both?
<slestak> no, just the first
<slestak> wonder if i tried to watch, while the secod showing was running?
<slestak> the same show is scheduled twice tomorrow, but it is marked as alreay recorded.
<slestak> i just scheduled a 30 minute show starting in 10 minutes, see what happens
<rhpot1991> check your recording file and see whats in there
<slestak> wow, i need an ntp server for that box
<rhpot1991> I have seen a recording accidentally contain 2 recordings before, for the life of me I can't recall what the cause was
<slestak> its 3 minutes different from my laptop ;)
<slestak> sometimes i have trouble watching a show that is currently being recorded.  i should be able to do that shouldnt i?
<slestak> says the tuner is alreay in use
<npurciful> slestak: uhh sudo install ntp
<npurciful> forgot the apt-get
<slestak> i'll get arond to it.  the recording problem is a bigger issue right now
 * npurciful is updating to the latest SVN to break stuff that works
<slestak> lol
<npurciful> ahh, i like a challenge
<slestak> crud.  looks liek up to a ft of snow tonight.
<slestak> guess i better put thi sup so i can shovel in the morning
<npurciful> sweet
<npurciful> everything works
<superm1> kmyth, modify your xorg.conf
<superm1> to take out that res
<npurciful> so superm1 what was the causing the problem
<superm1> npurciful, faad in gutsy and hardy are different
<npurciful> ahh
<superm1> so in hardy there is a pathc that isn't necessary in gutsy
<superm1> didnt become apparent though until this build
<npurciful> ok
<npurciful> i see
<npurciful> i am callin it anight later
<MythbuntuGuest19> is there any way to use the windows media center remote and transmitter to control my satillite box
<superm1> easily in 7.10... no
<superm1> in 8.04 its a lot easier
<superm1> ( when that comes out )
<MythbuntuGuest19> I have 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest19> when does 8.04 come out
<MythbuntuGuest99> with mceusb transmitter can I change channels on my satellite box
<MythbuntuGuest52> can I use a mceusb transmitter to change channels on my satellite box
<npurciful> anyone awake in here still
<rhp> Hi all. I am experiencing crashes of mythfrontend when I try to export recordings to DVD. Also selecting the different steps is quite slow, but after "Create DVD" the mythfrontend window disappears. I do not see any logging that could indicate problems. Ideas?
<rhp> Hi all. I am experiencing crashes of mythfrontend when I try to export recordings to DVD. Also selecting the different steps is quite slow, but after "Create DVD" the mythfrontend window disappears. I do not see any logging that could indicate problems. Ideas?
<Tar1> try running mythfronted from a terminal
<Tar1> that should give you some useful output to shed light on the problem
<rhp> No difference.
<rhp> It seems as if someone just programmed a exit(1) somewhere.
<rhp> *poof*
 * Tar1 shrugs
<directhex|bsp> 0.20.2? 0.20 was hairy at times when making dvds
<npurciful> strange error flushing buffer ... VIDIOCGCHAN: Invalid argument
<npurciful> I am using SVN 15784, the error causes backend to go to 107% recording NTSC broadcast. Anyone know anything about this error?
<npurciful> it records fine with the error, i just am looking to figure out if there is a really bug here
<npurciful> I have checked trac, googled and removed cards and reinstalled them
<akuma624> downloading the ISO right now
<npurciful> strange error flushing buffer ... VIDIOCGCHAN: Invalid argument? I am using SVN 15784, the error causes backend to go to 107% recording NTSC broadcast v4l card. Anyone know anything about the error!
<chuk1> is the mythbuntu 8.04 alpha avail for public download?
<npurciful> superm1: you there?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-07
<mythtv_> is there going to be imon pad support in lircd or do i have to compile from source
<baal> hi
<baal> anyone using an Imon remote control ?
<Siph0n> hey, is it better to hook my computer to my plasma tv with an svideo cable? or VGA cable?
<Siph0n> all i want to do is watch movies from my comp on my tv
<Siph0n> hi
<alexvd_> vga cable
<alexvd_> svideo is limited to 480p
<Siph0n> ok, what is vga limited to? :)
<alexvd_> how old is plasma
<alexvd_> you should be able to full output all the way up to 1080
<Siph0n> ok! :) i just got this plasma 3 weeks ago
<alexvd_> I am not a plasma expert but if you do a check in your manual it will usually tell you what it outputs on what interface
<Siph0n> ok :) thx
<alexvd_> i am guessing it should have no issue doing 1080i
<alexvd_> if it can do 1080p speciffy that in your xorg
<Siph0n> well this plasma tv is only a 720p
<Tuv0k> http://readlist.com/lists/mythtv.org/mythtv-users/8/40570.html
<Tuv0k> basically, like this guy asks, is there a way to just use nuvexport as a jon?
<Tuv0k> I've hunted for documentation but cant see anything that mentions it. Is
<Tuv0k> it even possible?
<superm1> yeah it is possible
<superm1> user job
<superm1> you'd have to script the commands into a text file i'd suppose
<superm1> something like nuvexport < blah.txt
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nuvexport#Automating_The_Process
<Tuv0k> Like that script?
<superm1> yeah that looks pretty good
<MythbuntuGuest08> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest08> I'm upgrade mythbuntu to hardy, and the last update broke allmost all plugins. Do you know if will be an updated packages soon ?
<directhex|bsp> maybe. maybe not. that's the fun of running pre-release unstable software
<Tuv0k> indeed
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest08, yes they will be available this week
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest08, if you want to grab them, let me get you a link
<superm1> they're already built, just waiting in the NEW section of the hardy queue for archive admin ack
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?start=180
<superm1> expand the mythplugins thing on that page
<superm1> and you can grab any of the binaries that you wanted/needed
<MythbuntuGuest08> superml, thanks a lot I checkit when i return home.
<npurciful> whats going on
<fesha> Does anyone have MythTV and Fiber optic TV?
<fesha> I am having trouble with how to gwt Myth Tv to work with the set top box
<fesha> Anyone?
<hendrixski> fesha, if nobody here knows, someone might answer faster on #mythtv-users
<superm1> fesha, i'd like to hear on that too though :)
<superm1> ATT uverse is avail in my area
<hendrixski> hhmm, this is strange.  Ubuntu's mythtv packages are built with --compile-type=debug... but mythplugins are not.  Is there a reason why?
<superm1> that should be sourced from the config file included in mythplugin build
<superm1> when it includes libmyth-dev
<hendrixski> I do want to debug something in a mythtv plugin I'm modifying...
<superm1> well i'm pretty sure that parameter carries over
<superm1> but in case it doesnt , we can fix the build :)
<hendrixski> superm1, the debug debug symbol parameter?
<superm1> yeah
<hendrixski> where does debian store the symbols anyway?
<superm1> when the package crashes the package gets grabbed
<superm1> its a .ddeb
 * hendrixski confused... packages crash?
<hendrixski> oh, so if the program crashes it grabs the debug package automatically?
<superm1> when a binary in the package crashes
<superm1> or if the package upgrade crashes
<superm1> both cases trigger apport
<superm1> or package removal too
<hendrixski> ah, now apport is that thing that reports useful information from the crashes, right?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> including stack traces
<superm1> which it builds from debug symbols
<hendrixski> ah... wow, I totally didn't see that anywhere while googling this before :-/
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<superm1> that discusses it all
<hendrixski> sweet
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptElfDebugSymbols
<superm1> and that is useful to see
<superm1> some stuff has changed to an extent though
<superm1> i want to say the ddebs are stored somewhere else
<superm1> but i dont know where the updated spec is on it
<hendrixski> aha, and I can use those symbols with stepping through gdb the same way that apport does, right?
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> i'm pretty sure that you should be able to
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<superm1> that will explain the process
<superm1> of how the crash report is made
<superm1> and where it shows up
<superm1> so the apport-retrace command is probably what is most useful for you
<hendrixski> nice
<hendrixski> :-) and gdb on Ubuntu is patched to read wherever it is that those ddebs store the symbols right?  or would I need to configure it to look there myself?
<hendrixski> ... :-p or should I be asking this question on Ubuntu-motu instead :-p
<superm1> you'll have to look at how apport does it in more depth to see
<hendrixski> right
<superm1> ubuntu-devel might be the better place to ask if you cant sort it out yourself
<hendrixski> ah Ok
<hendrixski> so I'll read the links you sent me and then ask on ubuntu-devel if I need to
<superm1> best of luck :)
<hendrixski> thanks superm1, that really clears it up a lot for me
<npurciful> hey superm1: doing another build
<npurciful> got a question i am starting over mythconverg db but i want to keep my show recording information so i copy 'data' form record* to new db is there anything else?
<hendrixski> npurciful, umm, I think so lemme double check
<hendrixski> it does interact with channel, record_temp, recordmatch, recordpasswd, etc.
<hendrixski> you might want to look at what you have in those as well, if it's required information
<npurciful> okay
<hendrixski> man, I can't get debug symbol packages into a repository.  apt-ftparchive and dpkg-scanpackages just don't pick them up :-(
<npurciful> hendrixski: hey i checked out channel (pulled that form listings SD), recordtemp (havent got that table), recordmatch ( populates on backend startup), recordpasswd (no passwords)
<npurciful> i transfered data and it seems to be running normal
<hendrixski> npurciful, nice.  Yeah, I just looked up a few diagrams of what other information that table might possibly need, hoping that it would help avoid any crashes.
<hendrixski> :-)
<npurciful> yep everything seem to be cool
<npurciful> brb
<javatexan> hey guys...I am having trouble getting a new FE to connect to existing BE....Its almost like the port is not open to the 'public', just on localhost.  Anyone have that before?
<directhex> javatexan, that would be pretty normal behaviour
<directhex> javatexan, 1) ensure mysql is network-enabled (it's off by default in debian-based distros) 2) go into mythtv-setup and ensure mythbackend is bound to a network address, not 127.0.0.1
<javatexan> well I am on mythbuntu....
<directhex> same rules apply
<directhex> the file you want is /etc/mysql/my.cnf, update bind-address with a network address
<javatexan> okay...him work
<javatexan> thank you
<javatexan> wow...this is getting easier and easier to understand.  Crap! I am being assimulated.....NO!!!   LMAO
<lime4x4> anyone here farmilar with vnc?
<lime4x4> i was able to vnc into my mythbox now i can't i get the following error "no password configured for VNC auth
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-08
<cva> I'm having a captions issue. Captions work fine if I'm running the frontend on the backend server, but not from a separate ubuntu frontend. The ubuntu frontend shows "no captions" if the source is my PVR350 (connected to my directv receiver) and "ATSC CC1 English on", but no captions display or "no captions" if the source is one of my HDTV cards.
<cva> The issue is with recordings and with live tv. The only suggestions I've found tend to be an all or nothing with captions and not just different frontends. Any idea what could be causing this?
<degreseven> Hello, I am unable to use the livecd, it looks like graphics are not being properly detected. I see the mythbuntu loading screen & then when X starts its just a bunch of colorful lines. I've tried selecting different resolutions, graphics safe mode, tried different graphics card & monitor... nothing helps. any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest95> Has anybody had luck with the HVR-1600 beta drivers in mythbuntu?
<alsadk> whats the right way to install and configure mythtv?
<alsadk> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1> alexvd, follow the wiki
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<alsadk> i have kind of problem
<alexvd> superm1: me?
<superm1> oh sorry alexvd
<superm1> didnt see that there as two names that started with al
<alexvd> flattered that you actually remember me?
<superm1> just pressed "al<tab>
<alexvd> ahhhh
<alsadk> after to screens of configuration
<alexvd> going back to sleep
<alsadk> two
<alsadk> 2nd screen contains finish
<alsadk> and no more
<superm1> alexvd, somethign with newer nvidia drivers
<superm1> right?
<alsadk> no
<superm1> that was at alexvd :)
<alsadk> i have builtin vga
<alexvd> yep storage groups wizard,
<alexvd> right
<alsadk> ok
<alexvd> good memory
<superm1> alsadk, can you start out from the beginning, how'd you install?
<superm1> from cd
<superm1> or from apt
<superm1> and how far are you into configuring things
<alsadk> from add/remove
<alexvd> have to get the media mvp working and post instructions for you
<alexvd> as well
<superm1> alexvd, actually someone else did that last week :)
<superm1> alexvd, it should be on the wiki now from what he told me
<alexvd> cool even better for me
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/MediaMVP_Frontend
<alexvd> hey did they fix the channel icons yet?
<superm1> alsadk, okay so what program did you install from add/remote
<alexvd> i know they have the script in trunk
<superm1> mythbuntu control centre?
<superm1> or mythtv something?
<alexvd> but i dont want to upgrade
<superm1> alexvd, not sure, i'm switched over to trunk myself right now in preparation for the freeze
<superm1> and to make sure the builds are working rihgt
<superm1> right even
<alsadk> add/remove
<alsadk> mythtv
<alexvd> right you ready to release 8,04
<superm1> alsadk, okay, well its really a lot easier if you install the mythbuntu control centre, you can verify your system roles
<superm1> and make sure that all the right packages got installed
<superm1> and configure properly inside there
<superm1> alexvd, way too much left to do for it :)
<alsadk> i install it either
<superm1> alsadk, well with it in place, you can make sure that you have the "master" backend role setup
<alsadk> but i cant got the rest of configuration
<superm1> not just the regular backend role
<alexvd> ahh ok hey maybe you should wait anyway until DirecTV releases that new box and this way it would integrate smoothly. That should be a blockbuster product
<superm1> alexvd, well unfortunately there is a schedule to follow on our end :)
<alexvd> the guy from happaauge who is writing the driver said it should be released soon
<alsadk> ok i have backend &forend
<alexvd> understood :)
<superm1> alexvd, which driver for which box?
<superm1> alsadk, okay so check and make sure that the backend is running
<alsadk> how?
<superm1> alsadk, you can check by looking at the process listing in the gnome system monitor
<superm1> and then if its not, look at the log
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> and see why its not running
<alexvd> happaugge is going to release a usb recorder for directv that will have linux drivers. No more capture card required
<alexvd> lots of buzz at CES
<superm1> wow
<superm1> that's really sweet
<superm1> any talk of resolution drop downs or anything like that that are happening with it?
<superm1> or if it does full res etc
<alexvd> no kidding... he was on the mythtv-users list talking to iamlindoro about it
<alsadk> bash: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log: Permission denied
<alexvd> well i dont know about that
<superm1> alsadk, you need to open it in a text editor or reader
<alexvd> I thought it was going to record .264 and all that good stuff
<alexvd> i have no idea what kind of DRM they are going to put on it
<superm1> well if its having linux drivers, the only thing i could think is a watermark
<alsadk> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<alexvd> man I will buy 4 as soon as it comes out.
<alsadk> is this the reson?
<superm1> alsadk, that sounds like the reason
<superm1> did you mess with passwords at all?
<superm1> for mysql etc
<alexvd> I think they had lots of talk on avsforum
<alsadk> i just put another pass while config but i fix it
<superm1> alsadk, well there are unfortunately a lot of places that the passwords get used
<superm1> to take some out of hte mix
<superm1> rm -rf ~/.mythtv
<superm1> that will remove any user specific settings
<superm1> rm -rf /home/mythtv/.mythtv
<superm1> and then make sure that the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt is correct
<alsadk>  rm -rf /home/mythtv/.mythtv
<superm1> yes
<alsadk> rm: cannot remove directory `/home/mythtv/.mythtv': Permission denied
<superm1> do it with sudo then
<superm1> gets rid of the settings so you can start fresh
<alsadk> ??
<alsadk> explain
<alsadk> whats next
<isomorphism> Question:  I had to force quit MythTV while playing a DVD with AC3 passthrough enabled.  Now I have no sound.  This happened before, and I reinstalled to fix.  Any suggestions or ideas to fix this issue?
<isomorphism> bump   Anybody?
<alsadk> sorry i here want help either
<alsadk> the problem didn't fix
<isomorphism> I'm just hoping I can avoid a reinstall.
<alsadk> there is 3 screens 1 for choseing lang the others for something else
<alsadk> how u install it?
<alsadk> i want help
<isomorphism> alsadk:  I don't know if anyone is trying to help you, but what is it that you are trying to do exactly?
<alsadk> how u install it ?
<alsadk> i want to continue the configuretion of mythtv
<isomorphism> to install mythtv?
<isomorphism> "sudo apt-get install mythtv" will install it.  Then, from the terminal, "mythtv-setup" will run through the initial setup.
<alsadk> i install it but there is know ready program to deal with
<isomorphism> I'm having trouble understanding your english, but are you trying to set up mythtv or run the frontend?
<alsadk> setup
<isomorphism> in the terminal, you should type "mythtv-setup" without the quotes.  It should also be listed under System|Administration|MythTV Backend Setup
<alsadk> i do it but there is just 3 screens one of them for lang
<alsadk> no screen for satllite
<isomorphism> So, you're trying to configure Satellite TV?
<alsadk> i can't get that screen and others
<alsadk> how can i get it?
<superm1> isomorphism, try restarting your receiver
<superm1> like power cycle it
<isomorphism> Do you have the main configuration screen?  It starts with general.  Also has options for Input selection, and others?
<superm1> if that doesnt do it, power cycle the machine (like power it off, unplug it plug it in)
<isomorphism> superml:  I power cycled the receiver as well as rebooted the machine.
<superm1> isomorphism, hm usually for me that does the trick to reset it
<isomorphism> superm1, It has something to do with the state the system was in when I had to force kill mythtv.
<superm1> you tried to toggle the digital output mixer?
<isomorphism> occasionally it gets stuck on Dolby Digital mode and will even play dolby digital, but nothing else.
<alsadk> i didn't get the screean where there is 'input' etc
<alsadk> how can i get it?
<isomorphism> alsadk, what screen do you have?>
<superm1> isomorphism, on my box let me show you what i do (and has eliminated these types of problems)
<superm1> isomorphism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4336/
<superm1> i made an .asoundrc that looked like that
<alsadk> 3 screens the 1st for choseing lang
<superm1> and then set all my output devices to be default
<superm1> that forces everything to go out via spdif either in PCM mode or in DD mode, no matter
<isomorphism> superml:  I'll give it a shot and see if that helps to restore things.  If it won't help restore, at least I have something I can try to avoid it in the future.
<superm1> isomorphism, you'll have to kill mythfrontend and start it back up to have it take effect
<isomorphism> alsadk:  So, after choosing your language, what screen do you have?
<superm1> i've debated making it the default for installs, like ask if you want to use spdif and then create that file
<alsadk> screen for mysql setting
<superm1> but i'm not sure it works for everyone
<isomorphism> superm1:  Shouldn't I have to restart alsa all together for it to take effect?
<superm1> isomorphism, i dont believe so
<superm1> because its in your home director
<superm1> directory even
<isomorphism> superm1:  Well, it's better than what I have now, which is no sound and no clue.
<superm1> so apps source it
<alsadk> 2nd screen for mysql
<isomorphism> superm1:  Well wouldn't you know it.  I slapped that into my .asoundrc and I suddenly have live TV sound.  The receiver still reverts to dolby digital when I stop playback, so it's not a perfect fix, but it's good enough for now.
<isomorphism> Thanks.
<superm1> isomorphism, try something in DD
<superm1> and see what happens
<superm1> it should hopefully come back to normal mode when it leaves it
<isomorphism> alsadk:  So, did you get the mysql information entered correctly on that screen, or is this the screen that you are stuck on?
<alsadk> yes
<isomorphism> alsadk:  What part of this screen are you stuck on?
<alsadk> i didn't stuck on it
<isomorphism> alsadk:  I don't understand what you're stuck on...  Are you stuck on the MySQL screen?
<alsadk> i get after it a screen with to options i ignore this options and chose finish
<alsadk> after that i try mythtv frontend and get the same screens
<isomorphism> alsadk, what 2 options are you ignoring?
<isomorphism> the ones that repeat language and mysql setup?
<alsadk> yes
<alsadk> i think the 2 options not important
<superm1> alsadk, that means that its not able to connect to your mysql server
<isomorphism> alsadk, This indicates that you are not connecting to your backend or the sql database.   Is the mysql database on the same machine that you are running mythfrontend on?
<superm1> that same error you kept encountering in your backend log
<superm1> your password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt must not be correct for what was set
<alsadk> yes
<superm1> or its being overridden by the one in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt (if its there again)
<isomorphism> are you sure that you are using the correct mysql password ?
<alsadk> its correct
<alsadk> yes
<superm1> did you use any non alpha-numeric characters in it by chance?
<superm1> eg #,/,&
<superm1> etc
<alsadk> no
<isomorphism> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" and make sure that you have the correct password entered.
<alsadk> i run it on standalone comp
<isomorphism> superm1, Well, it still isn't reverting to the 'non-DD' state when audio stops, but at least I have sound from all sources tried so far.  Thanks!
<superm1> awesome isomorphism :) np
<superm1> isomorphism, let me know if you do end up discovering any shortcomings of that method
<isomorphism> alsadk, Have you tried starting mythfrontend from the terminal to see if it reports any particular errors?
<alsadk> i did it
<isomorphism> superm1, I will do so.
<alsadk> no
<superm1> alsadk, at this point, it may just be easier to reinstall mythtv-database and mysql-server so that this all gets reset
<superm1> alsadk, sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server*
<superm1> and then reinstall them
<superm1> and just use the defaults for passwords etc
<isomorphism> superm1, The only short-coming I can see so far is kind of weird.  It seems like there is a background process hanging somehow locking on to the receiver to hold it in Dolby Digital mode.  After playing a non DD file, it takes about 3 seconds, but it reverts to DD.  If I switch the input to a different ubuntu machine, I don't have this behavior.  (nor did I have it before the dreaded force quit)
<superm1> isomorphism, what type of audio card are you using?
<alsadk> did u mean all or just mysql-server and how?
<superm1> alexvd, i mean mythtv-database and any mysql-server packages
<superm1> that * at the end will catch all the mysql server packages that are installed
<isomorphism> superm1, it's an integrated audio deal on my cheap old Aopen mobo.  I believe it's a Realtek ALC650, though is listed in Alsa as Via 8235 (chipset I guess?)
<superm1> ah okay.
<superm1> it must be caught in some really weird state
<superm1> can you consider booting a live disk on the machine?
<superm1> and then see if the live disk clears all the card's buffers and registers properly?
<isomorphism> superm1,   I'm pretty sure that a live disc would fire right up after enabling the iec958.  In fact, this is not the first time this exact thing has happened.  Last time I fought with it for a week or so, didn't come up with a perfect solution, so I backed up data and reinstalled.
<alsadk> whats next
<superm1> alsadk, okay so once those are gone, it will ask you to drop the database
<superm1> make sure you say OK
<superm1> and then reinstall those packages
<isomorphism> superm1, I could try to see if the live disk would restore it, but I think that I'll save that for tomorrow..
<superm1> isomorphism, very well.  best of luck :)
<isomorphism> superm1,   Thanks again.  I'm off for the night.  Best of luck to you and alsadk getting things worked out.  ;-)
<alsadk> ok
<alsadk> will you using another computer to run mythtv?
<alsadk> or something near for it
<alsadk> what i do?
<superm1> well will you?
<superm1> or just this one
<alsadk> i chose no
<alsadk> i want on just single computer
<superm1> :)
<alsadk> what is the name of MySQL administration account :
<alsadk> its root by defualt did i have to change it ?
<superm1> hopefully you didn't change it :)
<alsadk> and the pass what i put
<alsadk> what i put as pass any pass i want or what?
<alsadk> ?
<superm1> dont put a pass
<superm1> unless you set one
<superm1> (that's probably where you messed up before)?
<alsadk> ok  i didn't this time
<alsadk> now what?
<alsadk> i didn't find mythtv backend
<superm1> well hopefully it should start up properly this time
<superm1> when you configure it
<alsadk> i didn't find mythtv backend i was used frontend and get those 3 screens?
<superm1> but you were able to configure it this time?
<superm1> or no
<superm1> you still need to run mythtv-setup
<alsadk> sudo: mythtv-setup: command not found
<alsadk> bash: /usr/bin/mythtv-setup: No such file or directory
<superm1> alsadk, do you not have mythtv-backend installed still?
<superm1> check
<alsadk> did u have a good tutorial for installing mythtv?
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> walks you straight through it all
<alsadk> yes i have not
<alsadk> did u try another app
<alsadk> did use mythbuntu or mythtv?
<superm1> alsadk, i'm a developer for mythbuntu
<alsadk> oh wow
<alsadk> i didn't like win ubuntu pic change to mythbuntu on startup
<alsadk> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> you can change that in the control centre
<superm1> just turn off the artwork
<alsadk> oh ok
<alsadk> nice
<alsadk> so whats the deference between mythtv and mythbuntu?
<superm1> mythbuntu simplifies a lot of the things that you would have to do manually normally
<superm1> all the development happens right in the archive though
<superm1> so the same packages are used, they are just more nicely configured and such
<alsadk> how to completly remove mythtv?
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge mythtv*
<superm1> will get rid of most of the items
<superm1> and then apt-get remove --purge libmyth*
<superm1> should get the rest
<alsadk> whats rid?
<superm1> remove
<alsadk> ok i want to install mythbuntu
<alsadk> wait  lib to be removed
<superm1> well if the machine is just going to be for mythbuntu (nothing else)
<superm1> you're best off grabbing the CD
<superm1> and installing that way
<superm1> it will make sure that you have no conflicts while it installs etc
<alsadk> no i used the comp
<alsadk> i want mythbuntu as another app
<superm1> ah
<alsadk> now give me instructions of installing
<superm1> make sure to remove mysql-server as well
<superm1> do a quick search in synaptic for mythtv
<alsadk> i did
<superm1> and make sure you've got everything out already
<superm1> then follow the directions on http://mythbuntu.org/
<superm1> for "Add to Ubuntu"
<alsadk> in which lang u devolp mythbuntu?
<superm1> python mostly
<alsadk> is it want a pro to be devolper?
<superm1> "is it want a pro?" i dont understand that question
<foxxbuntu> alsadk, no, I devolp some for Mythbuntu as well...and superm1 can vouch I am very much not a pro
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I think he's asking if he needs to be a pro to be on the dev team
<alsadk> ok is python platform-independent lang
<alsadk> ?
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> but additionally, we need people for artwork and stuff like that still too
<foxxbuntu> alsadk, its not native to all platforms however
<alsadk> is it like java/
<foxxbuntu> no
<alsadk> i talk about paltdform-independent?
<superm1> well yes in a sense, its an interpreted language
<alsadk> if i wrote a prog on linux is it work on windows without having to have windows to do that?
<alsadk> in python
<Assid> heya
<Tuv0k> :)
<superm1> alsadk, sometimes
<superm1> alsadk, it would depend on how it was written
<Assid> you start misreading when you go nuts with something that "should" work
<alsadk> where i go after open www.mythbuntu.org
<alsadk> ?
<superm1> there is a link/tab on there
<superm1> for "Add to ubuntu"
<alsadk> i am an ubuntu user i want a programming lang that i can wrote desktop apps with it for money but with out having to have windows, which lang can do that?
<Tuv0k> wrong channel?
<Tuv0k> try the google
<superm1> alsadk, yeah this is the wrong channel for that kind of discussion.  this is for mythtv related support.  poke around in #ubuntu, and #python if you are looking to use python
<superm1> and like Tuv0k look a little online
<alsadk> can i find u on #ubuntu or #python right now
<alsadk> ?
<superm1> alsadk, no i'm just here working on some development things and support every so often.  there are people in those channels though who should be able to help
<alsadk> ok thanks
<alsadk> whats about translating did u want some one to translate mythbuntu to other lang?
<superm1> alsadk, yes that would be very helpful
<superm1> alsadk, what languages do you speak?
<alsadk> arabic
<superm1> alsadk, that would be great.  the biggest area that would need help is the installer
<superm1> have you used rosetta before?
<alsadk> thats my lovely native language
<alsadk> whats rosetta?
<superm1> its a tool on launchpad
<superm1> have you used launchpad before?
<alsadk> whats launchpad ?
<superm1> :)
<superm1> lets see if this speaks about it :
<superm1> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<alsadk> maybe i will learn how to translate apps from video in a forum and getting started
<superm1> i've never used launchpad myself to do translations (i only speak english), but i understand its very straightforward
<superm1> register an account at launchpad to start
<alsadk> is there a tutorials or what?
<superm1> hm let me take a look around
<superm1> give me a sec
<alsadk> ok
<superm1> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+tour
<superm1> that should start to walk you through it
<alsadk> there is something
<alsadk> in arabic we write from right to left
<superm1> well the thing is someone likely already started the arabic translation for the basic installer, its just another 60 strings or so
<superm1> that we have for mythbuntu specific items
<superm1> that would need to be translated
<alsadk> so is there a chance to get the boxes to left and words to right
<superm1> it should be feasible (as this effort was already started for that basic installer)
<Assid> okay my tuner status shows as not recording.. but when i click on watch live tv.. it just goes black and comes back
<superm1> i'm having a hard time finding the correct source package though for it
<alsadk> is it want a whole changes
<alsadk> main changes?
<Assid> Tuv0k:  you about?
<superm1> alsadk, it shouldnt be too many changes necessary.  could you check back tomorrow or so, i'll sort out exactly where you would need to make changes
<superm1> i need to get to bed soon anyhow
<alsadk> where i go
<alsadk> after add to ubuntu?
<superm1> system->administration->mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> and turn on the master backend role and the frontend role
<superm1> and then things should be able to progress
<alsadk> no i mean the page
<alsadk> is there a tutorial
<superm1> yes there is a pdf on the website
<superm1> it will walk you through some of the basics at least
<alsadk> for configuretion?
<superm1> yeah
<alsadk> thx
<alsadk> mysql conection fail
<superm1> well that's just crazy after all of this :)
<alsadk> its seems like no mythtv-server
<Assid> okay can someone help me with this please
<superm1> mysql-server you mean?
<superm1> Assid, check that you associated a video source to an input connection properly
<alsadk> yes
<superm1> and look at your logs in /var/log/mythtv
<superm1> alsadk, as long as you had removed everything (with the purge) properly before
<superm1> things would have been set up
<superm1> when you chose the master backend role
<Assid> superm1: i did.. atleast i think i did.. it says "not recording" in the status for my tuner
<superm1> Assid, well see what the backend log is saying is wrong
<superm1> its usually informative
<superm1> to these types of troubles
<Assid> i hate it wheni cant copy paste out of xterm
<superm1> you can
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d6297a06d  <-- superm1
<Assid> superm1: sometimes it doesnt work
<superm1> ctrl shift c in gnome terminals
<superm1> or highlight paste
<superm1> Assid, okay your error is right there
<superm1> its trying to write the file to your home directory
<Assid> yeah
<superm1> well does the mythtv group have permissions to do that?
<Assid> err nope
<superm1> there's your problem :)
<Assid> im guessing thats the store ? i setup
<Assid> how ddo i delete that?
<Assid> i cant remove that entry to put it back to default.. delete key does nothing
<superm1> 0.21?
<superm1> or 0.20.2 (fixes)
<Assid> err.. ubuntu-hardy
<Assid> i think i got it.. d did it
<alsadk> did i need to configure mysql-server
<superm1> yeah thats 0.21 then Assid
<alsadk> ?
<superm1> alsadk, nope that should have been done for you
<superm1> (as long as it was purged with the database removed when you uninstalled it before)
<Assid> err.. how do i go up channels? i finally got something on the damn thing
<superm1> up/down <enter>
<superm1> or type number <enter>
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> now i need a proper box to get me good quality here
<rhp> Hi all. I am experiencing crashes of mythfrontend when I try to export recordings to DVD. Also selecting the different steps is quite slow, but after "Create DVD" the mythfrontend window disappears. I do not see any logging that could indicate problems. Ideas?
<alsadk> the progress seems stop?
<rhp> It seems as if someone just programmed a exit(1) somewhere.
<superm1> alsadk, i'm headed to bed.  if the other folks in here can't help you out, i'll be on at some point tomorrow okay?
<superm1> Assid, perhaps you can try to help out alsadk, just getting started but having a few hang ups
<alsadk> good night
<Assid> alsadk: sure i'll try but dont hold your breath ;)
<Assid> whats the issue
<alsadk> i try to install mythbuntu
<alsadk> the progress stop
<alsadk> in mysql-server
<Assid> does it ask for any setup information
<Assid> im not sure of mythbuntu.. am using ubuntu hardy + mythtv
<alsadk> no
<alsadk> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1) ...
<alsadk>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld
<Assid> and after that ?
<alsadk> nothing
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> so it stops it.. question is why
<alsadk> chown: cannot access `/var/run/mysqld': No such file or directory
<Assid> ignore it.. and move on.. maybe we can start it from init
<Assid> chown /var/run/mysqld
<Assid> and try again
<Assid> start it upo
<alsadk> chown: missing operand after `/var/run/mysqld'
<alsadk> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<Assid> err sorry
<Assid> mkdir /var/run/mysqld
<Assid> do that as root
<alsadk> chown: missing operand after `/var/run/mysqld'
<alsadk> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<Assid> i said mkdir
<alsadk> i did
<Assid> that error is chown
<alsadk> chown: missing operand after `/var/run/mysqld'
<alsadk> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<alsadk> whats chown: missing operand after `/var/run/mysqld'
<Assid> chown is to change ownership
<Assid> type this
<Assid> sudo mkdir /var/run/mysqld
<alsadk> i did its work
<alsadk> chown: missing operand after `/var/run/mysqld'
<alsadk> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<alsadk> sudo chown root /var/run/mysqld
<alsadk> worked
<alsadk>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                              [ OK ]
<Assid> okay now start it
<alsadk> how ?
<alsadk> its not finished
<Assid> so whats on the screen
<alsadk> blank box
<alsadk> black box blankng
<Dorward> I'm trying to get my ATI Remote Wonder working. Keypresses are being sent, but my mappings file is being ignored. So somethings work, but others don't. As an experiment I tried remapping 1 to | so that 1 (which does work) would send a mute command. It continued to send a 1 command. So it isn't a problem with the remote not sending out signals for some buttons. Any ideas?
<alsadk> i want the configration for mythbuntu control center
<alsadk> ?
<sshirley> Does anyone here have a HDHomeRun?
<sshirley> I am wondering if it would be wise for me to get one. At the moment I do not have a HDTV but I think I will in a couple of months. But I want to build my MythTV. A HDHomeRun can grab analog channels from cabletv, right?
<pdragon> no, HDHomrun is HD only
<pdragon> you could just have a regular analog tuner and an HDHR tho
<pdragon> just get a regular happauge 150
<pdragon> or 500 if you need a dual tuner
<sshirley> I bought a PVR500 recently for $170. I want to return it if I get something for HD. I guess I could return the PVR500 and get a PVR150 and then get the HDHR.
<pdragon> naw... keep the 500
<pdragon> then you can watch and record on analog at the same time
<pdragon> a 500 is just two 150s put together into 1 card
<pdragon> i just have a 150 myself. so if i'm recording something, i can't watch another channel while it's recording
<jduggan_> hey guys
<jduggan_> is mythvideo broke in trunk?
<jduggan_> the last trunk build had a similar issue
<jduggan_> in videosetup
<jduggan_> video manager, even
<jduggan_> when you try manually entering imdb number, either from the menu or after the auto search fails you cant type the imdb number
<jduggan_> its like the cursor isnt in teh raised window
<jduggan_> reproduceable on two frontends
<jduggan_> is anyone else seeing this?
<Tuv0k> negative
<Tuv0k> although I don't use that particular feature to hat extent
<jduggan_> yes its a bug
<jduggan_> video-ui.xml needs changing
<sslashes> is there a bug with the current dpms settings? mythtv normally turns dpms on when in the menus (for obviouse reasons), but it does not seem to disable it when in livetv anymore
<sslashes> on the most current mythbuntu release
<sebrock> how do I delete 'one' video source from the mythtv-setup?
<sebrock> seems the only option is to delete all?
<superm1> hit d
<sebrock> thanks
<sebrock> I knew it was there somewhere
<Tuv0k> nice bunch of myth updates today
<sebrock> Im just very very tired today
<superm1> more on their way soon
<Tuv0k> sweet!
<sebrock> where can I see these updates?
<superm1> the next batch should be a performance bump too hopefully
<superm1> sebrock, Tuv0k is on hardy
<sebrock> launchpad?
<Tuv0k> check synaptic?
<sebrock> alright
<Tuv0k> oh
<Tuv0k> sorry
<sebrock> waiting got the final there
<Tuv0k> I could use performance updates
<superm1> once the next set hits the archive, should be able to master a new alpha disk
<sebrock> mm.. I got a PVR-500 with 2 tuners. I have sucessfully added the two analog tuners, but now I would like to add one of the S-VIDEO inputs. But backend complains when starting saying it cant find inputs for the capturecard...
<sebrock> anyone knows how to add the SVIDEO correctly?
<sebrock> or is it not possible to have both S-VIDEO and Analog Tuner on /dev/video0 at the same time?
<superm1> one or the other
<sebrock> so it's not possible to configure this so all inputs on the card, 2x analog tuners and 1 S-VIDEO work at the same time?
<sebrock> actually there is 2 physical s-video inputs and one analog input, all sharing 2 tuners?
<sebrock> so I guess I have to change one of my analog capture-lines to a SVIDEO then?
<Tuv0k> myth weather is odd
<Tuv0k> it won't take numbers to accept zipcodes for setting area
<Tuv0k> bogus characters appear instead of numbers
<sebrock> I thought mythweather was kinda broke
<Tuv0k> yeah, it was fine the way it was, now, I have to set the location for each screen myth weather displays
<Tuv0k> inefficient
<sebrock> superm1: am I right about the above statement, just so I dont try this all night (I get obsessed sometimes)
<superm1> sebrock, yeah
<sebrock> ok tnx
<superm1> sebrock, you can only have two things going at one time
<Tuv0k> mythhfilm does not return control of then frontend, leaving only, blue screen of death
<Tuv0k> ignyte is the cause
<Tuv0k> ok, mythweather does not work at all here
<Tuv0k> resulting in a frontend crash
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> ?
<franck3d> beuller?
<franck3d> join #mythtv-users
<wotten> Hey all
<wotten> Can I designate certain tuners for PIP?
<toorima> wotten: i have never seen a setting for that but I'm pretty sure it takes next available so the ordere you add the tuners in will make a diff
<toorima> guess its only an issue if u have sd and hd tuners or diff sources for em
<wotten> I have 3 DVB tuners and 1 analog tuner.....
<wotten> I want to keep the analog tuner out of the mix
<toorima> the only way I know of doing that is by adding the analog tuner last so it has the lowest priority
<toorima> but their might be other ways
<alexvd> all I cant seem to figure out how to properly set permissions so that I can setup a share and copy files to my videos directory
<alexvd> all I want to do is copy my videos from windows share to mythbuntu disk or videos folder
<alexvd> how do i set permission on the folder so that mythtv user and alexvd have full read and write
<alexvd> I guess I would need to be able to give others read and write
<alexvd> I did a sudo chown mythtv:alexvd /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<alexvd> that set the group and user
<alexvd> then i did sudo chmod 755 to /var/lib/mythtv/videos but that doesnt give read write it only gives read only and nothing for others
<superm1> alexvd, chmod 775 /var/lib/mythtv/videos should do it
<superm1> along with the correct ownership
<superm1> look what user is creating the files
<superm1> you can always chmod 777 it if you dont care about any permissions on it whatsoever too
<alexvd> superm1: yeah I was doing 755
<alexvd> i just did 777
<alexvd> and it also worked but i dont think i want to leave that
<alexvd> wow its horribly slow via ssh
<NAiL> Any particular reason why I can't download mythbuntu from mythbuntu.org? :P
<NAiL> And, is there any way to install mythbuntu by bootstrap?
<lime4x4> i was able to vnc into my mythbox now i can't i get the following error "no password configured for VNC auth
<NAiL> does anyone have a mirror for an amd64 iso? I can't download it from mythbuntu.org
<NAiL> (or a torrent file)
<afm> evening all
<afm> looking for a little help.  had my remote (mceusb2) working after installation, and attempted to get a serial irblaster to work and broke it
<afm> i dont even see any ouptup from an irw as root
<afm> output rather
<NAiL> nobody with a torrent file handy?
<NAiL> nm, for some reason I can download the iso just fine in IE, but not in firefox...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-09
<afm> making progress.  remote works again.  and i have a red light on my blaster now....
<afm> can anyone tell me if a glowing red light means my irblaster is configured properly?  seems to me it would only come on when executing a command
<michael__> hello. does anyone know what path lirc would be in mythbuntu?
<bkingx> Greetings All!!
<bkingx> I wonder if it is possible to use a low-end machine to install mythbuntu for playback of videos only.  I really have no need to record TV Feeds.
<bkingx> Anyone?
<superm1> sure why not?
<superm1> michael__, what path lirc is?
<superm1> what do you mean?
<Tuv0k> massiv emyth update, cool
 * Tuv0k crosses fingers
<Tuv0k> funny since the backend just crashed bringing compiz down
<Tuv0k> I wonder if compiz will ever be stable
<Tuv0k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tuv0k>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.20.99+trunk15849-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<bkingx> Thanks superm1
<Tuv0k> resolved
<superm1> Tuv0k, why did that happen?
<Tuv0k> dunno why, but apt-get -f install got around it
<superm1> did apport make a bug report about it/
<Tuv0k> all I was doing was excuting the dist-upgrade
<Tuv0k> negative
<superm1> hm not good
<superm1> well if anyone else gets hit by it, hopefully a bug report gets filed
<neopsyche> please help
<neopsyche> feeling like i have been stabbed.
<neopsyche> emotionally trashed
<neopsyche> ubuntu is merciless
<neopsyche> no support for simple solution for analog tv card recording@!
<neopsyche> Tried to install KALVA = no luck
<neopsyche> Tried to install xdtv = no luck
<neopsyche> tried to talk to mythbuntu people = no luck
<neopsyche> hmmm...
<superm1> neopsyche, need more details?
<neopsyche> superm1: trying to install this: http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<neopsyche> on gutsy
<neopsyche> SO annoying
<superm1> well i can help with myth stuff, not with that
<superm1> dont support anything not in apt in here
<Tuv0k> finally got mythweather working again
<Tuv0k> the radar maps are too big for the interface
<Tuv0k> and the 18 day display spills over as well
<Tuv0k> mythfilm stopped working from earlier
<Tuv0k> mythvideo and its settings, will not even allow me to enter their settings
<Tuv0k> other than that, I think everything else appears to be working
<Tuv0k> just a report
<Tuv0k> I know I know, its not finished
<Tuv0k> thats fine
<afm> any serial ir blaster experts in here?
<afm> i've got the lirc_serial driver loaded, everything config's...lirc starts up no errors, send commands when executed with irsend no errors, but I can't seem to change the channel, and i have a glowing red ird
<Helvasca> hey
<aboutBlank> hello
<Chewie614> need a little help....anyone around?
<acecase> I just installed and everything is great except my mouse is very slow. the system isn't lagging though, just the mouse.
<acecase> I had this problem the last time I installed ubuntu and I managed to find a solution with google but I have forgotten and now I can't find anything
<Helvasca> acecase: change your mouse sensitivity
<Waistless> hey hopefully you guys can provide a quick fix to my problem...
<Waistless> the information for any specific program in the guide is being cut off, regardless of the font. For example...
<Waistless> (provided as is, without quotes) "Host Dean Miller and his team cover the length and breadth of Queensland, and come up with all sorts of suggestions for how to spend our wee"
<Waistless> it's just cut off, and there's still plenty of room left for the text after reduced font
<Waistless> seems to me it's some sort of limit, like a word or line limit in the theme XML or something. does anyone know how to solve?
<Waistless> I've been using google frantically but found no solution
<Waistless> they all tell me to reduce font which I HAVE...
<Waistless> anyone? I'd really appreciate it ;)
<Waistless> whoops... my mistake. Looked at the guide data on another box and it appears to be cut off intentionally.... must be the bloody TV stations doing it on purpose. perhaps I should use some XMLTV guides instead of EIT.
<Helvasca> whats the go on getting the box to power up using say a remote?
<neopsyche> hello, can anyone please help me install mythbuntu?
<neopsyche> i already installed it but i dont htink its owrking
<neopsyche> hello?
<neopsyche> anyone?
<neopsyche> hello?
<rhpot1991_laptop> how isn't it working?
<neopsyche> hello, can someone help me with myth
<Helvasca> Where does myth tv save its channel fconfig too?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Helvasca: mysql database
<neopsyche> where do i have to start?
<rhpot1991_laptop> neopsyche: first explain your problem, then maybe someone can help, its also kinda late so many people might not be paying attention now
<neopsyche> i basically just want a pvr, with data recorded that i can later convert to flv for the web and other uses
<neopsyche> rhpot1991_laptop: thanks for getting intouch
<neopsyche> rhpot1991_laptop: i need to install and configure it first.
<neopsyche> i tried installing other tv programs.. but now tvtime isnt working
<neopsyche> and xawtv ist the only on ehtat is working
<rhpot1991_laptop> sorry I'm unfamiliar with those
<rhpot1991_laptop> technically mythtv can do that for you
<rhpot1991_laptop> though you are going to need to hack up mythweb or your own transcoding job to convert to flv
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have also heard the flash video *should* work on truck versions if you have a ffmpeg with mp3 capabilities
<rhpot1991_laptop> trunk builds are here: http://www.mythbuntu.com/auto-builds
<rhpot1991_laptop> though they may be less stable
<Helvasca> If im running a duel card setup, do the equiv channels on each card need a differnt number?
<NAiL> uh, does mythbuntu require a monitor (not TV) to install?
<Dorward> I'd assume not, since the boot screen works on my TV, but I used a monitor when I set mine up.
<NAiL> I see the boot screen and boot progress just fine, but when it starts X the TV just goes blank
<NAiL> That'd be a nice thing to mention in hardware requirements...
<NAiL> Are there any alternate ways to install mythbuntu?
<NAiL> nobody?
<adaptr> nope
<Tuv0k> Net::UPnP::ControlPoint is not installed!
<Tuv0k> ??
<adaptr> well, is it ?
<Tuv0k> if I knew what it was I would not be here
<adaptr> is it or is it not installed
<Tuv0k> ^^^
<Tuv0k> what is the programs name that should be installed?
<adaptr> how should I know ? aptitude search is YOUR friend
<Tuv0k> lol
<adaptr> but it's a perl module, so you should probably CPAN it
<Tuv0k> thx, I'll wait for superm1
<superm1> Tuv0k, when did that happen?
<Tuv0k> after the updates it started showing up in my email
<Tuv0k> then when I run mythtv-status
<superm1> mythtv-status?
<superm1> what's that?
<Tuv0k> I've been googling and installing different apps, to no avail
<Tuv0k> it basically shows what shows will record next are recording etc.
<superm1> well it sounds like its missing a dependency then
<Tuv0k> it's worked up until last night
<Tuv0k> after the updates
<Tuv0k> perl-Net-UPnP
<Tuv0k> is what google is telling me
<superm1> well is that in apt?
<Tuv0k> nope
<Tuv0k> http://alt.linux.kiev.ua/srpm/perl-Net-UPnP
<Tuv0k> looked for cpan
<Tuv0k> which is a perl module
<Tuv0k> no luck searching synaptic for a relevant package
<famicom> Hi there all!
<superm1> http://search.cpan.org/~skonno/Net-UPnP-1.2.1/lib/Net/UPnP/ControlPoint.pm
<Tuv0k> libcpan-distnameinfo-perl
<superm1> that looks like what you are looking for
<Tuv0k> i installed that, as the closest thing I could find
<Tuv0k> I searched upnp
<Tuv0k> gupnp-tools
<superm1> well did you install Net-UPnP systemwide?
<Tuv0k> installed that as it claims to be a "control point"
<superm1> or in your home directory
<Tuv0k> "NET-Upnp" I don't see that to install
<adaptr> google for cpan, you need to install the module via cpan
<famicom> Are there any project leaders around
<famicom> I got some stuff i need to backport to mythbuntu regarding CAMs
<superm1> famicom, join the dev channel
<Tuv0k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/perl/libparse-cpan-packages-perl
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485144
<Tuv0k> http://www.edsfamily.com/ed/archives/10
<Tuv0k> wow, what a headache
<Tuv0k> mythtv-status suggests mthtv-perl
<Tuv0k> there is no mythtv-perl?
<superm1> libmyth-perl
<superm1> is the proper name for it
<superm1> whomever wrote mythtv-status misnamed it
<Tuv0k> ah
<Tuv0k> well that is installed
<neopsyche> hi all
<neopsyche> hehe
<neopsyche> was waiting for some people to show up
<adaptr> filthy lurker
<neopsyche> i have been trying to configure myth on my system and really dont know where i went wrong.. so now.. i uninstalled it ..and am hoping to re-install it.. can anyone here help me through it?
<superm1> well if you're starting out fresh, make sure to blow away the mysql-server install too
<superm1> and it's database
<adaptr> because ?
<adaptr> ah, perhaps somebody can answer my highly technical question, then :)
<superm1> adaptr, to rule out password inconsistency issues
<superm1> neopsyche, additionally, rm -rf /home/mythtv and rm -rf ~/.mythtv
<adaptr> why do I need a database on a frontend, if the only thing that's stored in it is video *metadata* ? and why does it *require* a backend when I don't *use* the backend ?
<superm1> to rule those out for issues too
<superm1> adaptr, you dont need a database on the frontend
<superm1> if apt thinks you do, stop using aptitude
<adaptr> I only have one box, and the only remotely relevant stuff I see in the db is the frontend settings
<superm1> and use apt-get or synaptic or adept
<superm1> oh well that's just myth's architecture
<adaptr> erm, no.. mythfrontend refuses to *run* without a backend and database
<superm1> exactly.
<adaptr> yes, and I must say that it is sucking up on me
<superm1> realistically you "can" get away without mythbackend *AFTER* you set it up using mythbackend
<neopsyche> mysql? blow away?
<adaptr> reading 2200 videos takes 0.5 seconds on the cmdline, yet browsing them takes a friggin minute
<superm1> but you'll need it installed off the get go
<neopsyche> superm1: ? above
<superm1> adaptr, you can have it not grab the metadata from sql when opening mythvideo
<superm1> neopsyche, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server*
<superm1> and tell it to drop all databases when it asks
<neopsyche> hehe.. what do you call a newbie who has just started understanding opensource licencing. :-)
<neopsyche> gnubie :-D
<adaptr> superm1: I have both metadata and browsing disabled, but that means I have to manually open the videomanager whenever i add content - which is about 25 times a day
<neopsyche> superm1 WHOAH! but i have a website installed on my system.. wont that kill it?
<superm1> neopsyche, well you didn't say that :)
<superm1> neopsyche, the alternative then is to drop the mythconverg database
<neopsyche> superm1: yeah.. its database driven
<neopsyche> ok.. let me see
<superm1> and any users that were created for accessing it
<superm1> adaptr, turning on browsing shouldn't hurt
<superm1> its the metadata that would hurt that time
<adaptr> superm1: not that I'm griping to you about it, but doesn't it seem insufferably moronic to not add code that scans the entire library for changes every minute or so?
<adaptr> superm1: heard yesterday, is not true - metadata slows down, browsing kills
<adaptr> I do hope somebody with $clue can add that to 0.21 :)
<superm1> adaptr, well i suppose i haven't had enough videos to ever notice troubles
<superm1> but turning off metadata sped things up for me
<adaptr> I have 2200 or so, and it is very noticable
<superm1> for just a frontend to videos, elisa might make more sense for you then
<adaptr> imagine what 'll happen when I have 10000 ?
<adaptr> elisa ?
<superm1> it's another project similar to myth
<adaptr> yeah, I don't do TV stuff
<superm1> it's in apt
<adaptr> okay, thanks - will check that out
<superm1> well at least its in hardy, i'm not sure on gutsy
<adaptr> scanning the video locations with inotify is trivial, and doesn't even need a polled update
<adaptr> I would personally have included that from 0.01
<adaptr> onwards...
<adaptr> well, off to watch some more ER :)
<Assid> heya
<Assid> i need some help with my mythtv config.. the audio keeps getting cut after a few seconds
<adaptr> with which player ?
<adaptr> and does the volume get turned down or does it stop outputting sound ?
<Assid> it just umm stutters
<Assid> no audio for like 1 second
<adaptr> CPU load is normal ?
<adaptr> video card is from this century ?
<Assid> 8600gts.. quad core Q6600 cpu
<Assid> let me disable compiz and try.. however i really doubt thats the reason
<neopsyche> superm1: there does not appear to be a myth db on my tables
<adaptr> it's called mythconverg
<adaptr> and it's a *database*
<adaptr> not a table
<superm1> neopsyche, well if its not there yet, that's okay
<Assid> okay.. problem arises even if compiz is off
<superm1> just make sure there are no mythtv users ther eyet either
<adaptr> Assid: onboard audio ?
<neopsyche> superm1: so.. where do i start to get this right?
<Assid> adaptr: yes
<Assid> but i got a decent mobo
<superm1> make sure those two directories arent around
<superm1> that i said
<superm1> ~/.mythtv and /home/mythtv
<adaptr> Assid: irrelevant - what kind of audio ?
<superm1> and then start out at www.mythbuntu.org/add-to-ubuntu
<superm1> er http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<adaptr> ...or just pop in the mythbuntu CD :)
<Assid> lspci shows this :  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<neopsyche> superm1: ?
<superm1> neopsyche, follow directly what it says
<Assid> has support for 5.1 audio
<superm1> that will get the majority of items installed, and then you can do everything from inside mcc
<Assid> im using hauppage 150  - 05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<adaptr> Assid: yes, ICH8/9 audio  - good luckkance :)
<Assid> luckkance ?!
<adaptr> I have realtek HDA (Intel HD audio spec), and it's automatic, and excellent ...
<adaptr> slightly different from "riddance", but same root
<Assid> i think it works realtek drivers
<Assid> atleast it did on windows
<adaptr> no.. it doesn't
<adaptr> the Intel ICH chipset needs quite horrible (for Linux) drivers
<adaptr> at least, the later (ICH8+) ones, with Intel HDA
<Assid> but normal audio sounds good.. like i play some other files.. and its flawless
<adaptr> okay.. so perhaps "normal" audio doesn't use the same interface - did you try selecting a specific interface for myth ?
<adaptr>  /dev/adsp instead of "default", for example
<adaptr> dspa, whatever it was
<Assid> hrmm will check it when i get back into this roomm
<Assid> gotta vacate it now.. house repairs means i gotta sleep in a different room
<afm> anyone in here good with troubleshooting serial irblaster?
<emory> I'm trying to run update on a fresh mythbuntu install and it keep locking up after it fails to start mysql, no errors no nothing... any ideas?
<emory> Is the channel dead?
<galileo> I may be in the wrong place, so feel free to point me somewhere else.  I'm trying to set up my HVR-1600 (I know...  I know...) and I'm having no luck getting it to do anything at all.
<galileo> I know the drivers are in progress; I know the ATSC won't work; I know it may not play nicely with my mythtv.  I just want to see it tune a channel and show some video for my own personal satisfaction.  :-)
<wotten_> Hey guys
<wotten_> I'm getting a partial lock when trying to tune a digital channel......
<wotten_> how can I fix it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-10
<stowaway> i think im going crazy.  i used to have  mythbuntu menu in mytv setup.. but its gone now?
<stowaway> nay ideas?
<superm1> its not in mythtv-setup
<superm1> its in in mythfrontend
<stowaway> yeah thats where i am
<stowaway> in the frontend.
<stowaway> utiliies / setup - > setup -> then it used to be down the bottom
<stowaway> but its not anymore?
<javatexan> did you change the theme?
<javatexan> that can change things around a lot
<stowaway> yea. i did.  but i changed it back to the default one.
<stowaway> i thought that was it too.
<javatexan> not theme...but that other thing
<javatexan> DVR, Something, something... LOL
<superm1> yeah classic, DVR, etal will make it dissappera too
<stowaway> is ther a way of making it come back?
<superm1> yeah change it back to the proper layout
<superm1> that lists it
<superm1> menu theme
<superm1> there is default
<superm1> classic
<superm1> and pvr
<superm1> it should be set default
<superm1> for that o be listed
<stowaway> okay. ill play with the apperencance some more. thanks
<superm1> additionally if you removed the control centre from apt, it won't show up :)
<stowaway> how would i have removed the control centre fom apt?
<stowaway> and would it just be a apt-get install something to geti t back?
<superm1> apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> would install it
<rwood> Someone familiar with epia boards?
<Tar1> rwood, just a little
<rwood> Well I just installed mythbuntu and I don't get any video, but lots of audio.
<rwood> I'm fairly certain that the XvMc is working.  When I disable it in the mythtv settings the audio that I get goes choppy.
<Tar1> what board?
<rwood> epia MII 12000
 * Tar1 shrugs
<Tar1> I'm no expert (I don't even own a Epia)..
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you ever get any video out of it?
<rwood> Well... that's okay.  I posted to the forum.  Hopefully someone else knows the problem.  I had mythtv working with dapper once, but then my hard drive crashed and I hadn't gotten around to fixing it til now.
<rwood> I tried the via. unichrome and openchrome drivers.
<Tar1> have you tried all of the available output devices?
<Tar1> it could be outputting on one you're not using
<rwood> So... even though I have the tv hooked up to the vga port it could be displaying the video on the tv-out?
<Tar1> maybe
<rhpot1991_laptop> well have you ever verified that something is coming out of the vga?
<rwood> the menus and desktop work just fine.
<Tar1> oh, so it's just a mythtv issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> when you disable Xvmc do you get video?
<rwood> No
<rwood> but the audio goes crappy.
<rwood> So I just verified all the video outputs and none of them have video playback, but they can all display the system fine.
<rwood> When I select live tv, I just noticed that it isn't all the way black, it's just a very dark blue.  Almost black.
<rwood> Well I think I'm done for the night.  Thanks guys.
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i am running a split back/front end setup
<skwashd> installed it in the last day or so
<skwashd> the front end keeps on complaining that it can't connect to the backend
<skwashd> the db connection test in the control centre works
<skwashd> no firewall running on either box
<skwashd> and the mysql cli confirms that i can connect
<skwashd> any ideas on what i should be looking at/trying?
<skwashd> nm ... finally found it
<skwashd> had to run mythtv-setup and set the IP address
<mooseman447> hello i was just wonder what mythtv does if its offline during a time it was supposed to record something
<hugolp> mooseman447:  you mean mythtv back-end?
<mooseman447> correct
<hugolp> well, nothing
<hugolp> if its not on it cant do nothign
<mooseman447> lol ok i was just making sure it wasnt set to do anything sneaky like try to find the episode later and get it
<Dorward> mooseman447: It could be. It depends what you've picked - "Record every episode", for example, will record it next time it is on (subject to scheduling conflicts)
<mooseman447> i just recently migrated my mythtv backend from a like 120gig lvm to a 500 one so it missed a ton of shows
<mooseman447> ok
<hugolp> mooseman447:  yeah, if you tell it to record a specific show if it finds it again it will record it as long as the back-end is running
<mooseman447> yea well i think all the shows during the time period it was being upgraded were one time recordings so i guess its alright
<mooseman447> just out of curosity have either of you guys got a happauge 150mce and got its fm radio to work?
<hugolp> mooseman447:  but if you ordered a single record and the back-end was off during the time that program was on
<hugolp> nothing else will happen
<mooseman447> ok thats good
<mooseman447> there is no frontend for windows yet right?
<hugolp> why would you want one?
<pep909> hello
<jduggan_> anybody around?
<adaptr> juh
<jduggan_> no worries - figured it out ;]
<alexvd_> all getting a couple crashes on a regular basis that I can't track down in the logs.  1. I have mythphone logged onto my asterisk box for caller-id. I get dumped out to the desktop when it does the screen pop at times.  2. Mythfrontend hangs when at :30 minute and 1:00 hr intervals.  Sometimes it just pauses other times it just hangs and i have to exit back to the main screen.  Anyone seen these?
<superm1> alexvd_, are you using  monit?
<superm1> or something similar
<alexvd_> No should I be?
<superm1> no
<superm1> they can cause such things
<kameleon> how do all.
<rinaldi_> hi, my mythbuntu frontends aren't loading at all, i can only see the process in mystem monitor and my wireless indicator is flashing...  when i run mythfilldatabase i get that the database is not open, it can't connect to my IP and "No error type from QSqlError?  Strange..." any ideas?
<benlake> I am attempting to upgrade and apparently the source entry "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse" is no longer valid. What should my repo be set to now?
<superm1> take off the restricted universe multiverse part
<superm1> and you should be fine
<benlake> cool beans I'll give it a shot
<benlake> do the myth repos have GPG keys?
<superm1> no they dont
<superm1> well the ppa doesnt
<superm1> the weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org does
<benlake> what is the difference? is weeklybuilds more release oriented? I think I installed originally from a beta CD
<superm1> oh
<benlake> the source.list adjustment worked, thanks superm1
<superm1> that repo is only used in the build process
<superm1> its not on the release disks
<superm1> eg final release
<benlake> should I flip it?
<superm1> you dont need it there
<superm1> it wont do you any good at least
<superm1> especially upgrading to hardy
<benlake> will having the ppa host allow me to upgrade distros?
<superm1> yeah you still will be able to
<superm1> with or without it
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i have a dedicated frontend box and a dedicated backend
<skwashd> everything seems to be working properly
<skwashd> except watching TV
<skwashd> i have a dvico dual 4 in the backend box
<skwashd> mythtv complains that it can't get lock
<skwashd> it gets EIT data
<skwashd> signal strength when scanning was ~75%
<skwashd> what should i check?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-02
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi;
<andrew[andrboot]> I have a usb sound card.. I managed to get it working with the "tv" but i don't know how to change the card that mplayer is using.. its alsa -c 2
<MythbuntuGuest16> running 8.10 64b and am having issues with my hd homerun tunner.  log says "Problem with capture cards Card 1failed init "
<MythbuntuGuest16> suspect permissions issue, thats what I have been fighting with
<andrew[andrboot]> I have a usb sound card.. I managed to get it working with the "tv" but i don't know how to change the card that mplayer is using.. its alsa -c 2
 * rhpot1991 wishes for once the refs weren't an issue in the super bowl
<jtucker> knock knock
<jtucker> anyone awake?
<cann> is it possible to use only the frontend from trunk with the backend from 0.21-fixes ?
<rhpot1991> cann: no
<cann> crap ! =)  but i thought so hehe . och well guess i have build a dev box then =)
<cann> rhpot1991: thanks for the replay
<weoh> Is it normal for mythvideo to take 10-15 seconds to play a video?
<freddydea> Hi. I have been using myth-tv for years on Gentoo, and thought I would try ubuntu on a new machine. Things have gone OK and I have live TV working fine, but attempting to record doesn't seem to do anything and no errors are logged. Using mythbackground --verbose all is not showing any problems, is there somewhere else I should be looking? TIA
<oobe> freddydea, have you setup guide data
<oobe> how are you scheduling your recordings
<oobe> or are you pressing R in the frontend whilst watching live tv
<ernstp> my mythtv frontend wont show scheduled recordings, only live tv recordings
<ernstp> but they exist, no problem there
<rhpot1991> ernstp: hit m
<rhpot1991> should pop up a menu
<rhpot1991> and you can toggle between what it shows in there
<rhpot1991> this is while on the recordings section
<ernstp> rhpot1991: doh, thanks!
<ernstp> nooot very intuitive
<rhpot1991> ernstp: np, dunno how but sometimes that gets thrown out of whack
<ernstp> rhpot1991: could have been my fault, maybe I messed there before I had recordings working...
<freddydea> sorry, was out looking at snow. Mythtv is not scheduling recordings period, no matter if I use the frontend or mythweb
<freddydea> So my question really is, how do I monitor what happens when I schedule a recoding in the frontend as it is not making changes to the database
<freddydea> OK, a step forward - using logging on mysql, I can see that when I schedule a recording, a new record is added to the table 'record'. Yet if I click upcoming recordings in the frontend, it says I have not scheduled any recordings...
<oobe> freddydea, this is wierd i dont know
<freddydea> it gets weirder...
<freddydea> If I use mythweb, if I select recodomg schedules I have all my upcoming and past recordings listed, but then if I click the upcoming recordings tab it is empty!
<oobe> install mythtv-status
<freddydea> oh? what does that do?
<oobe> it wont lie its a small shell app that tells you encoder status and upcoming recordings
<oobe> bbiab got to go up to shop for a min
<freddydea> Mythstatus - next recording in: never
<freddydea> OK question - I can't test this as I have no working mythtv setup here - if I disable the capture card on a working mythtv system, will it still list upcoming recordings even though it can't record?
<oobe> possibly i dont know
<oobe> i just got back and while i was out i had an idea you might want to go to mythtv-setup and double check your recording groups and paths are all ok
<oobe> and also check that the directory where the recordings go are read write
<oobe> chmod a+rw /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<oobe> if thats the location
<oobe> but it still will show your upcoming recordings if you cant write to the recordings directory
<oobe> in mythweb you can tell it to repair your sql tables its worth a try to
<oobe> http://localhost/mythweb/settings/database
<oobe> freddydea, also all your myth logs live in /var/log/mythytv
<oobe> the backend log will be the most usefull
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-03
<freddydea> privs for /var/lib/mythtv is fine, as recording by pressing R when watching a live stream works fine, just scheduling is broke. As for the logs, there isn't enough info sadly.
<oobe> freddydea, post your mythbackend.log in pastebin me or someone else here may find somthing
<freddydea> ok, will have to be tomorrow - thanks for the help
<cann> morning
<weoh_> Is it normal for mythvideo to take 10-15 seconds to play a video?
<weoh> Is it normal for mythvideo(mplayer) to take 10-15 seconds to load a video?
<weoh> I read somewhere that disabling the screensaver disabler, but that didn't work.
<weoh> er... I mean, I read somewhere that disabling that feature, would speed up the loading times, but it didn't
<oobe> weoh, 10 to 15 is a bit slow
<jbebel> Has anyone seen mythfrontend get started twice on login?
<jbebel> One is coming from xfce's autostarted apps, but I don't know where the other one comes from.
<weoh> I had mythfrontend start twice, It was added to xfce's autostart apps, when i logged out and saved the session with mythtv open
<weoh> close both mythfrontend's, save sesion while logging out, was what returned it to normal for me
<jbebel> Ok.  I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<weoh> Glad to help
<weoh> is it a problem with ubuntu's codebase?  my wife's computer running linuxMint has similar issues with starting videos, but with totem instead
<hads> No
<weoh> problem being taking 10-15 seconds to start playing a video
<weoh> I thought it might be because i'm playing them from an NFS server, but if the file is local, same problem happens
<jbebel> That seems to work.  Though I'm puzzled where that autostart information was stored.
<jbebel> I still see the entry in ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop
<jbebel> But apparently there's some other repository of programs which should be auto-started.
<jbebel> Ah.  I now believe it to be stored in .cache/sessions. That makes more sense.
<weoh> cool, i was looking for that too
<weoh> thanks
<jbebel> np
<jbebel> I'm still confused by the list the xfce settings manager shows for autostarted apps.
<jbebel> It shows a combination of things in .config/autostart, and some but not all things in .cache/sessions, and then a couple other things that I still can't explain.
<jbebel> Oh.  those things are coming from /etc/xdg/autostart.
<weoh> What would cause mplayer to take so long to load?
<weoh> I figured it out, it was trying to load pulse audio, so i just added -ao alsa, and boom, it loads in half a second
<weoh> so it was because of ubuntu's upstream
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi anywone alive?
<andrew[andrboot]> I have usb logitech speakers, they work with my tv fine.. (mythubuntu ) but i can't watch videos/listen to music at all.. its on /dev/vb1 atm.. any ideas
<Enox> Anyone on to help with a "Not ivtv ???" problem?  It's a fresh myth install and I've never been able to get it to work.  Posted on the forums to no avail.
<rhpot1991> Enox: specify your actual issue
<Enox> Sure 1 sec
<Enox> When I watch live tv(try) I get a black screen for about 6 seconds then it drops back to main myth screen.  In the backend log I get "Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV" "HW Tuner 1->1" "Not ivtv driver???" (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6572560#post6572560)
<Enox> Then I get some Input/output errors.  But I think the main issue is the ivtv driver error.
<Enox> It's more or less a pristine install.
<rhpot1991> sounds like you have your card setup incorrectly
<rhpot1991> like you told mythtv it uses ivtv when it doesn't
<Enox> My card setup is in that post.  it's a HVR-1600 and setup as MPEG-2 encoder card
<Enox> It didn't auto-detect /dev/video0, but when I put it in it was probed properly.
<Enox> What should I set up the card as?  From what I've read MPEG-2 is it
<Enox> Is there a way to tell it to not use ivtv ?
<Enox> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600 -- Says there's a ivtv driver for the MPEG-2 encoder.
<sk7> can I get mythtv support the 3dfx voodoo3 3500 tv tuner? reason: I have 2 hauppauge cards that I have been using with vista and I am wondering if I can setup an old p4 3ghz as a dedicated tuner box to record to my nas and stream to my xbmc boxes
<sk7> does the mythtv backend have a pxe server that will boot xbmc?
<neoneddy> it has some XMBC support I do know that
<sk7> my idea...my brain hurts... but what I am thinking in my ideal world... my 4tb nas using iscsi boots a mythtv server and has a iscsi drive for shows recorded from my mythtv.... I read a post about someone having a xbox that is nfs diskless.. I would like to have this for each of the kids rooms for them to wach movies too...and then the master bedroom and movie rooms have pxe boot core2duo machines that run xmbc for hd streaming
<MythbuntuGuest96> is there a way to make "fill screen"  persitant for playback of all movies?
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest96, you mean in mplayer
<oobe> the default mplayer command should have -fs if you mean internal it should fill screen already but you can change the default half zoom full zoom etc. in setup / utilies / tv settings / playback
<oobe> i wont answer guest nicks anymore
<danict82> hi all, i need help with a fresh installation of mythtv and ubuntu 8.10
<danict82> the frontend freeze with a text telling "an error occurred while displaying video"
<danict82> i downloaded me-tv and it works flawless
<danict82> is there a way to test the backend with other programs?
<neoneddy_>  anyone else have the antec fusion black case with teh VFD?
<rhpot1991> !antec%black
<Zinn> If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<rhpot1991> neoneddy_: ^
<neoneddy_> problem with al lthese guides are I hear conflicting reports, like the new version of 8.10 doesn't need any LCDproc patches
<neoneddy_> great guide though..
<neoneddy_> I recocnize every step.. from many posts
<neoneddy_> I'll ahve to try the last few things
<neoneddy_> the IR reciever works.. the VFD / LCD is what's not working
<pteague> i just had a power outtage... ups ran out on my server or the wireless router before i could connect via my laptop & shut it down... logged in via ssh & it says next recording in: never ... >_<
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, you probably need to fix your tables
<tgm4883_laptop> common problem if you cut power to your mysql server
<pteague> k
<neoneddy_> my 4 year old thinks it's great fun to hit the blue glowing button on mine..
<neoneddy_> I've never had corrupted stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy_, does it shutdown gracefully or instant power off?
<neoneddy_> instant off sometimes... as the power and reset both glow and are fun to push
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, the mysql server might have to be in the middle of doing something for it to matter.  I haven't the details on it, but a table fix is in order for pteague
<neoneddy_> Well know that MythTV is put to the test with my Son's requests for shows over and over again the ahrdware abuse as well
<pteague> google is your friend ... i can just never remember the 'myisamchk' for which to google on ;)
<pteague> lol
<pteague> i'm wanting to get a couple more hard drives & put a raid together for more space for recordings... plus i'm thinking of going hi-def, but i'll need something better than the pvr-500 i think? plus i need a better mini-itx board for my frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to do the table fix from mythweb
<pteague> crap... maybe that is a good security measure though...  amarok & mythconverg directories only have permissions set for the mysql user & nothing is set for the group... the mysql database however has perms set for user, group, & other
<neoneddy_> I've been using HD Homerun for HD, works nice
<rhpot1991> neoneddy_: that it does
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, the HDHomerun is on sale right now
<rhpot1991> newegg has it for 140
<rhpot1991> with the email promo code
<neoneddy_> a single 700gb drive for recordings, and then a drobo on the network for movies and music
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: loves drobos
<pteague> plus my 2nd tuner on the pvr-500 has certain shows that it refuses to allow the 2nd tuner to work on... which means re-recording later on tuner 1... if there's a replay >_<
<tgm4883_laptop> 139
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: I rounded up
<pteague> not sure if i have mythweb installed, what port is it on?
<rhpot1991> default apache
<rhpot1991> normally 80
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, I actually think I might eventually get a drobo
<neoneddy_> mythweb should work out of the box
<tgm4883_laptop> or not
<rhpot1991> localhost/mythweb
<pteague> ah, what directory then? ...  http://server/mythweb ?
<pteague> k
<neoneddy_> jsut don't set a password
<neoneddy_> yup
<pteague> hey, it's installed & seems to be working
<neoneddy_> unless something got fixed, setting a password screws things up al laround
 * tgm4883_laptop has a password on his
<rhpot1991> so do I
<tgm4883_laptop> don't know what it is supposed to mess up though
<pteague> ok, mythweb says there's shows to be recorded
<rhpot1991> there were some random bugs around on that though so our password may be from before that or something
<pteague> there we go, maybe motd didn't get updated
<rhpot1991> pteague: mythtv-status?
<pteague> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, I'm sorry, but neweggs valentines day sale is hilarious  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896630001&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL020309&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL020309-_-PersonalCare-_-LE3A-_-96630001
<tgm4883_laptop> that cracks me up
<tgm4883_laptop> "hand massager"
<pteague> i'm getting an "Unknown option: guide-data-warn" & it says use --help for help... but '--guide-data-warn <days>' is listed in --help
<neoneddy_> Question: anyone tried burning dvds from this?.. is it still burning PAL ?
<rhpot1991> pteague: if you said anything after I said about the symlink, I didn't get it
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, you said something about a symlink?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, last thing  <rhpot1991> pteague: mythtv-status?
<rhpot1991> there is some bug on that where it doesn't update if you don't have a /root/.mythtv/config.xml linked to a working config.xml
<rhpot1991> is what shoulda came though
<rhpot1991> having interweb problems here it seems
<pteague> i'm getting an "Unknown option: guide-data-warn" & it says use --help for help... but '--guide-data-warn <days>' is listed in --help
<pteague> so i'd plug that hd homerun into my backend?
<neoneddy_> just into the network
<neoneddy_> then add it as a tuner
<neoneddy_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun  on 8.10 you cna skip it all and jump down to setting up mythtv
<rhpot1991> my only complaint about the HDHR is its not very intuitive setting up the channels
<rhpot1991> could be because I was using a cable listing for them
<neoneddy_> that guide I posted helps quite a bit
<pteague> i'm using what's it called for us listings for mythtv
<neoneddy_> I agree... but linux and intuitive don't really belong in the same sentance, although I can only hope that changes
<rhpot1991> schedules direct pteague ?
<rhpot1991> also silicondust has a page that lists local channels
<rhpot1991> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
<pteague> i believe so... had to pay some small amount for a year... kind of annoying, but not that big a deal & not that expensive considering other non-mythtv routes
<rhpot1991> $20 a year or something it is, and trust me its well worth it
<rhpot1991> their support is great if you ever need to deal with it
<pteague> or maybe it was zap2it
<rhpot1991> zap2it was the old listings, before it went away
<pteague> ah
<rhpot1991> the free ones
<pteague> i think i'll wait on the hdhr until i get the other stuff set up... need more hard drive space first...
<pteague> oh, any idea if mythtv can play the mkv files?
<neoneddy_> I use mkv's
<neoneddy_> they work great, however I had been running 8.04 then upgraded to 8.10  ... then  Igot an HDTV and started getting HD rips in MKV, I then noticed some, not all MKV files played funny, slow,  etc.   This last weekend I installed fresh 8.10 and all seems well
<pteague> just put them in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos directory?
<neoneddy_> yup
<neoneddy_> you should ahve network access via SMB
<pteague> nfs ;)
<neoneddy_> like a windows share, my OS X machiens see it as a windows machine
<rhpot1991> IIRC xine/mplayer might like them better than internal player, don't know for sure though
<pteague> i'm thinking i may use nfs to pull them from my file server as that's where they currently are...
<pteague> i've been using kaffiene on my desktop
<neoneddy_> Yeah, mplayer was sued to play the MKVs when internal didn't work right.. but I like the consistancy of internal
<neoneddy_> for all it's problems friends and Family find the myth tv amazing.
<pteague> then again if my friend will ever post the anime she's doing with voice overs instead of subtitles it might make more since on my frontend
<neoneddy_> being a nerd and all I never got into Anime ... Titan AE is as close as I got *ducks*
<pteague> my mom keeps asking about how to get the computer to record shows... i told her she may want to go with a pvr instead depending on what she wants to do with it... i tend to move around & i hate having 5 things on the pvr i've not seen yet & have to return it... not to mention missed stuff due to schedule & such until new pvr gets set up
<neoneddy_> Any Tivo is the way to go.
<pteague> honestly it depends on what kind of anime people get exposed to... the average person thinks it's like dragonball Z (which it is anime, but not *good* anime - it's a kids cartoon!) ...
<pteague> considering cartoons started off being for adults & then as the audience matured the 'adult cartoons' in western culture were shown to kids... & then kids cartoons started appearing
 * rhpot1991 enjoys witchhunter robin and case closed
<pteague> where as in japan animation has become an artform & there's a lot larger of a range... it's just the average person in US market isn't ready for 'kids cartoons' & so that's mostly what we get here :(
<neoneddy_> I can't watch Saturday Morning Cartoons anymore... my wife and I tried to a few years ago... it's all this goofy card game based cartoons marketing the retail card games.  I like classics like Reboot, Rug Rats, Duck Tales, JI Joe, I guess I'm old.
<pteague> witch hunter robin ftw :)
<pteague> neoneddy_: that's what i'm referring to as most people's exposure... i'm not sure that the average kid would understand stuff like witch hunter robin...
<neoneddy_> probably not.
<pteague> & then of course you've got cowboy bebop - main characters smoke, black lagoon - don't get me started, etc that wouldn't even make it to the "safe for kids" tv ratings
 * neoneddy_ is lost
<pteague> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witch_Hunter_Robin - kids could watch it, but the questions posed would probably be lost on them
<rhpot1991> agreed
<pteague> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowboy_Bebop - again, kids could watch it, but main characters smoke, they shoot things, etc ...  not "safe for kids" here in USA
<pteague> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Lagoon - what part of this mercenary smuggling company would be safe for kids?  they do all sorts of things for the various crime syndicates in the fictional city including russian mafia, yakuza, you get the idea
<pteague> granted, kids could watch it for the action i guess...
<pteague> neoneddy_: i guess my point is anime isn't just saturday morning cartoons... anime in general covers a wide range of things... it'd be like saying i don't like watching live action tv shows cause i can't stand watching mr rogers
<neoneddy_> my comment wasn't against Anime.. it was against the  crap on saturday morning now... I suppose my childhood shows were crap too, and I only deny it because they are a part of my childhood.  But I mean, transformers?  not beast wars, but the old Optimus Prime stuff?
<pteague> hehe, oh that way... yeah, i agree
<pteague> then again... have you watched any episodes of the old night rider now that you're grown up ?
<neoneddy_> Yeah... but McGyver still holds cred with me
<neoneddy_> true story I used a McGyver hack to fix my stereo receiver... still works, it's a 5.1 pro logic receiver, I blew the fuse in it, so I wrapped the fuse with metal foil, stuck it back in... still works to this day.
<pteague> hehe, macgyver ftw :)
<pteague> a friend of mine even watched the stargate tv series even though he doesn't like the genre... simply because macgyver was in it
<rhpot1991> transformers was great and still is great, I don't care what anyone says :)
<neoneddy_> Stargate the movie was good...  I never got intot eh series
<rhpot1991> but not that new destruction of my child hood movie version, that is crap
<pteague> it was kind of cool to see a live action version, but iirc they made lots of changes to the characters
<rhpot1991> pteague: exactly
<rhpot1991> plus it wasn't even about transformers, they were random side characters
<rhpot1991> heck weren't even characters at that
<pteague> i think i got into the stargate series cause i like watching sci-fi series & there was no star trek at the time... unless that was during "enterprise"... in which case they kept moving the night enterprise was around & by the time it landed at the same time frame as stargate i had already missed so much of it it wasn't worth dropping stargate
<neoneddy_> and this where I cna bring it back on-topic..  MythTV  or any DVR fixes the programming schedule issues :-)
<pteague> sorry for the divergence ;)
<pteague> what language is used for mythweb ?
<rhpot1991> php mostly, but I think there is some perl as well
<pteague> & you guys said something about a password on it?
<neoneddy_> yeah you're better off doing it by hand with a .htaccess file.. the utility in mtyh config fubars it
<pteague> ok, it seems there's a really big problem with mythtv weather... 6 day forecast for kansas city downtown airport for tomorrow... low 23F, high 61F ...  61F ??
<pteague> or at least under mythweb
<J-e-f-f-A_> blah
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-04
<Batshua> Hi.  New problem from me.  Mythbackend is giving me a "failed to bind to port 6543" error.
<Batshua> I'm not sure it /ever/ worked since I'm still figuring out how to set everything up.
<Batshua> But I think I have everything else set up so far except the remote, which, guess what?  Is not officially supported.  I hear rumors of people making it work, but I haven't heard anything concrete about how to do that.  Anyone who could help with that, that'd be awesome.  If not, I assume I can make things work with zap.
<Batshua> ... If I'm really wrong about that, feel free to slap me upside the head.
<acloseX> what's the IP address you have your Mythbackend set at?
<acloseX> i think by default it's localhost
<acloseX> did you change it?
<Batshua> they should both be at 127.0.0.1 or whatever be's the default
<Batshua> wherein when I ran mythtv-setup, that's what I put.
<acloseX> you didn't change any of the default ports, did you?
<Batshua> I hope not?
<Batshua> the defaults should be as they are
<Batshua> I broke it once already so I made sure it was as it should have been.
<acloseX> :)
<Batshua> ... but it's not working.
<acloseX> did you restart the backend?
<Batshua> I /can't/.
<Batshua> That's the problem.
<Batshua> running mythbackend exits at Failed to bind port 6543.
<acloseX> oh, so when you start it it just dies...
<acloseX> is something else running on that port?
<Batshua> not that I know of.
<acloseX> try:  netstat | grep 6543
<Batshua> blank line.  prompt.
<Batshua> so I'm gonna say "no".
<acloseX> hmm
<Batshua> my mythbox is totally cursed.  I researched stuff for months before I went shopping and yet all KINDS of things aren't working right.  or maybe *I* am the one who is cursed.  but in any event, at least y'all are patient and helpful.
<acloseX> :)
<acloseX> heh, i know how you feel
<acloseX> i did the same thing
<Batshua> my dad is freaking out at me
<Batshua> because he for some reason thought it would be up and running the day I built it.
<acloseX> had a Mythbox running fine and decided to build a new one that could handle HD to replace the first
<Batshua> and I'm like, ... it's REALLY not that simple.
<Batshua> oh dear.
<acloseX> so i'm partially working :)
<Batshua> so, story.  i went shopping for some screws for my case because the one I bought came up short on screws (horrible plastic topped thumbscrews, anyhow)
<Batshua> and the guy at the store was like
<Batshua> you know the acrylic cases aren't shielded against emf pulses, right?
<Batshua> and I was just thinking
<Batshua> you know, if we get hit by a NUCLEAR BOMB
<acloseX> :)
<Batshua> my biggest concern WON'T be my mythbox.
<Batshua> I mean, yeah, it'll suck because if we get nuked we probably won't have tv anyway
<Batshua> but I bet I'll be too busy trying to survive to worry about whether or not I can record shows.
<Batshua> I dunno, that's just me.  Maybe my priorities are screwed up.
<acloseX> did you do the myth install yourself, from scratch?  or are you using a distro, like MythBuntu or MythDora?
<Batshua> I installed Ubuntu
<Batshua> and then I added on mythbuntu
<acloseX> added Myth via synaptic?
<Batshua> yes, I /believe/ so
<Batshua> I can't remember what I did.
<Batshua> I've done SO MUCH CRAP since I started building this box
<acloseX> MythBuntu is a linux distro that bundles Mythtv with it, as is MythDora, KnoppMyth and a couple others
<acloseX> :)
<Batshua> which sadly was like, ... 2 weeks ago.
<acloseX> it might be easier to try one of those solutions
<Batshua> yeah, you can add on mythbuntu
<Batshua> to a regular install
<Batshua> which is what I did.
<Batshua> you suggesting a wipe?
<acloseX> they're almost out of the box type deals
<Batshua> *flails*  well, I guess I best start downloading now if I want help setting it up tonight.
<acloseX> well, :)  since i'm no guru, that's what i'd do.  especially since it's a newish system
<Batshua> oh, wait, I can't set it up until wed night
<Batshua> but whatever, I can start downloading tonight.
<acloseX> maybe someone else will chime in and can help you out
<acloseX> i'm sorry i don't have any better suggestions :}
<Batshua> it's alright, at least you tried.
<Batshua> I'll download it, and see what happens.
<Batshua> of course, the fun part will be wiping the right partition to do this, because my /Videos and my /Music are different HDs and they already have Stuff on them
<Batshua> this is why I am waiting a couple days until my hand-holding SO can help me out.
<acloseX> ok, so here's my problem
<acloseX> fresh install of MythBuntu 8.10
<acloseX> things appear to be happy, but my HDHR is always marked as unavailable
<acloseX> looking in the mythbackend.log after a reboot i see that the backend attempts to 'discover' the HDHR, but it gets an error:
<acloseX> Starting up as the master server.
<acloseX> 2009-02-03 20:08:05.725 HDHRChan(1011014d/0), Error: Unable to send discovery request
<acloseX> 			eno: Network is unreachable (101)
<acloseX> 2009-02-03 20:08:05.746 HDHRChan(1011014d/1), Error: Unable to send discovery request
<acloseX> 			eno: Network is unreachable (101)
<acloseX> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<acloseX> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<acloseX> then i realize it looks like the backend is looking for the HDHR before networking has been initialized
<acloseX> so...
<acloseX> how do i bump networking up in the boot order?
<acloseX> i see my PVR-250 recognized in dmsg, but no mention of the HDHR in there
<acloseX> here's a clean listin of my logs:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f24be213c
<acloseX> i can ping my HDHR at its IP address successfully from the Mythbox
<acloseX> and the hdhomerun_config discover command finds it ok
<tritium> acloseX: why would you expect to see the HDHR listed in dmesg?
 * acloseX scratches head
<acloseX> not sure.  i kind of assumed the system would look for it
<tritium> nope
<acloseX> but i guess it's not really a part of the system, is it...
<tritium> No.
<acloseX> but it is still possible that the backend is looking for it before the network is set up..?
<acloseX> is there any way to get the backend to rescan for the HDHR manually?
<tritium> acloseX: update-rc.d can be used to modify initscripts, but it appears that mythtv-backend is started *after* networking is.
<tritium> Are you relying on network-manager for your network connection?
<acloseX> i'm guessing so, as i see it in the logs
<acloseX> whatever is the default :)
<tritium> acloseX: well, how is your network configured?  Static IP?  Dynamic IP?
<acloseX> it's dynamic, but my router reserves an IP for my Mythbox based on it's mac
<acloseX> maybe that's my prob...
<acloseX> i have had the HDHR working
<acloseX> but it might have been with a static IP
<tritium> acloseX: where did you configure it?  Through network-manager?
<tritium> Pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, please
<acloseX> sure, one sec
<acloseX> no need to pastebin :)
<acloseX> it's two lines
<acloseX> auto lo
<acloseX> iface lo inet loopback
<acloseX> let me double check my router settings
<tritium> Then you're definitely using network-manager
<tritium> I suggest you configure your IP, even dynamic if you want, in /etc/network/interfaces
<acloseX> ok, i'll give that a try
<acloseX> looking at my router, which does my dhcp
<tritium> I doubt it's your router.
<acloseX> i do have an IP reserved for the mythbox based on mac address
<acloseX> i'll set up /etc/network/interfaces and see if that helps
<tritium> Yes, but network-manager initializes too late.  Don't use it.
<acloseX> /aclose
<acloseX> tritium, you still there? :)
<tritium> acloseX: yes
<acloseX> i've updated my /etc/network/interfaces
<acloseX> and turned off network manager
<tritium> good
<acloseX> and restarting networking i do get the correct IP, but i'm unable to connect to the outside world
<tritium> Did you configure a gateway?
<foxbuntu> tritium, acloseX why are you doing this?
<tritium> foxbuntu: network-manager is starting after mythtv-backend initscript runs
<acloseX> yeah, but might not be correct.  here's my network/interfaces: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d3b603c33
<acloseX> my routers IP address is 10.0.0.1
<foxbuntu> tritium, then adjust the initscript with rc
<acloseX> which i 'assumed' would be the gateway
<tritium> foxbuntu: that was my first suggestion, if you scroll up
<foxbuntu> acloseX, you need a default route
<foxbuntu> tritium, making these changes is a bad idea and doesnt fix the real issue, just covers up its symptoms and is not supportable/sustainable
<tritium> foxbuntu: standard networking configuration in /etc/network/interfaces is a bad idea?  How so?
<foxbuntu> tritium, not that, disabling network-manager this way is the bad idea
<tritium> I never suggested he disable it.
<acloseX> foxbuntu: i disabled it according to the Ubuntu NetworkManger docs :)
<acloseX> bad idea?
<acloseX> sorry, maybe i misunderstood tritium
<foxbuntu> acloseX, what changed to cause this to happen?
<acloseX> new install
<foxbuntu> of?
<foxbuntu> 9.04?
<acloseX> trying to get my HDHR working again
<foxbuntu> 8.10?
<acloseX> 8.10
<foxbuntu> updated?
<foxbuntu> or no?
<acloseX> for some reason it looks like mythbackend starts up and does the discovery for the HDHR before networking is available
<acloseX> yes, updated
<foxbuntu> acloseX, that was an issue some time ago
<foxbuntu> acloseX, static IP or DHCP?
<acloseX> i was using DHCP with my DHCP server(router) reserving an IP
<foxbuntu> that should be fine
<tritium> I had the same issue when I tried using a wireless card, and relying on network-manager.  I reverted to ethernet, and configuring in /etc/network/interfaces
<foxbuntu> tritium, thats the same as setting a static IP in network-manger
<acloseX> i'm ethernet
<foxbuntu> acloseX, you might try a static IP with network manager to check if its DHCP response time that is your real problem
<tritium> foxbuntu: no, I tried that.  network-manager didn't touch /etc/network/interfaces at all.  It has its own config files, it would appear.  And, it got configured later.
<tritium> I believe its settings are in /etc/NetworkManager/
<acloseX> ok, i think i've undone what i did :)
<foxbuntu> tritium, no, it does edit /etc/network/interfaces
<foxbuntu> acloseX, give a static address via network-manager a try
<tritium> foxbuntu: I assure you it did not
<foxbuntu> tritium, I am not going to argue, its not worth my time
<tritium> I'm not arguing.
<acloseX> ok.  is ther ean easy way to use NM in MythBuntu?
<acloseX> it doesn't apper to be in System -> whatever :)
<foxbuntu> acloseX, very easy
<foxbuntu> acloseX, right click the Computer looking icon by the clock
<foxbuntu> Edit Connections
<acloseX> got it
<acloseX> in IPv4 Settings, i switched Method to Manual
<foxbuntu> ok
<acloseX> added the IP i want, its netmask and gateway
<acloseX> also updated DNS and Search
<foxbuntu> ok
<acloseX> added a route
<acloseX> but the 'ok' button is greyed out
<foxbuntu> shouldnt need to add the route
<foxbuntu> it will generate one for you
<acloseX> ok, removed
<acloseX> 'ok' is still unaccessible
<foxbuntu> on the main part of the IPv4 settings?
<acloseX> on the main window panel
<acloseX> i can cancel or close the window
<foxbuntu> hmm
<acloseX> i'm logged in as my default user
<foxbuntu> try restarting network-manager
<foxbuntu> acloseX, that should be fine
<acloseX> oh, in network connections, maybe i needed to add a new connection instad of editing the default 'Auto eth0'?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> you did it right
<acloseX> as soon as i switch to Manual the 'ok' button goes grey
<foxbuntu> did you click add to add an IP?
<acloseX> yes
<acloseX> well, now it appears ok :)
<acloseX> not sure what i did
<foxbuntu> ok
<acloseX> i had it all filled out before :)
<foxbuntu> make sure the IP is set (Right Click the Icon Again > Connection Info) then reboot and see if things work for you
<acloseX> ok, networking appears to be correct
<acloseX> HDHR is still unreachable upon boot
<acloseX> but IP and everythig stuck
<tritium> acloseX: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces for me, please?
<rhpot1991> acloseX: have you tried powering down the HDHR and powering it back up?
<rhpot1991> I had mine get stuck one and that fixed it
<acloseX> no, i haven't tried that.  not a bad idea
<acloseX> but i can ping it and can discover it using the hdhomerun_config discover tool/cmd
<foxbuntu> acloseX, also, if you have done so, try updating the firmware on the HDHR
<acloseX> foxbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113457/
<acloseX> not much in there
<tritium> acloseX: as I suspected.  Thanks.  Same thing happened to me.
<acloseX> that is what the default was when i first started
<acloseX> i'll double check my HDHR firmware, but it's been updated in the last coule months
<foxbuntu> acloseX, then its prob fine
<tritium> foxbuntu: as you can see, I was not arguing.  I was stating fact.
<foxbuntu> tritium, mine has my network-manager settings in it and a line # Generated By NetworkManager at the top
<foxbuntu> tritium, thats the end of the conversation, if you have more idea to add to resolve (not mask) acloseX's issue, feel free to add to that conversation as this one is fruitless
<acloseX> i had sen that in the /etc/resolve.conf, but not in /etc/network/interfaces
<acloseX> here is my most recent mythbackend.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/113459/
<tritium> foxbuntu: I never tried to mask his issue.  I'm not sure why you'd accuse me of that.
<foxbuntu> tritium, last warning, its over, drop it
<tritium> Take it easy.  No need for accusations or anger.
<acloseX> line 13 of that log, any idea why it's stating 'eno: Network is unreachable...', instead of 'eth0'?
<acloseX> i'm using the onboard nic in my mobo and there is only one...
<tritium> acloseX: my suspicion would still be that there's nothing in your /etc/network/interfaces to configure the interface.
<foxbuntu> acloseX, you can try auto eth0
<foxbuntu> in that config
<foxbuntu> put it at the top
<foxbuntu> then reboot
<acloseX> sure thing
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<acloseX> :)
<acloseX> too late
<rhpot1991> could use that instead of rebooting
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, the reboot is to test the rc
<acloseX> i'll try to remember that for next time :)
 * rhpot1991 isn't really paying attention much
 * foxbuntu  noticed
<rhpot1991> heh
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> You and your rebooting
<acloseX> fox, rhpot, are you guys Mythbuntu developers?  or just helping out and being friendly?
<acloseX> system is back up
<acloseX> ifconfig looks good
<acloseX> mythbackend.log still Unable to discover....
<acloseX> i'll give the HDHR a reboot too :)
<rhpot1991> hads: I tried to stop him :)
<hads> :)
<foxbuntu> hads, yea yea
<foxbuntu> hads, www.foxmediasystems.com
<foxbuntu> hads, ;)
<hads> I was waiting for that :)
<foxbuntu> there now we got it all out of the way for the night
<foxbuntu> well day for you
<acloseX> cool
<acloseX> i 'thought' that would be an interesting business
<acloseX> but i'm no Linux/Myth guru :)
<foxbuntu> acloseX, interesting it has been
<rhpot1991> acloseX: I develop some things
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, bugs :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: and month long SRU journeys
<acloseX> :)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah, SRUs = bad
<acloseX> no luck with a restart of the HDHR either.
<acloseX> it gets the same IP, and i can ping/discover it
<acloseX> rebooting the mythbox it's still unreachable
 * foxbuntu is trying to find the bug report related to this
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, there was a bug for this some time back wasnt there?
<acloseX> i thought i had seen some mention of it on the Mythtv mailing list
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I'm not sure sorry
<acloseX> but, at the time, i had the thing working :) so didn't pay too much attention to it
<acloseX> i can't seem to find it searching the archives
<foxbuntu> acloseX, I found that
<foxbuntu> I am reading through it now
<foxbuntu> acloseX, you could try moving the rc script
<foxbuntu> couldnt hurt at this point
<acloseX> the /etc/update-rc.d script?
<foxbuntu> acloseX, no
<foxbuntu> acloseX, ls /etc/rc2.d/*mythtv-backend
<foxbuntu> then like on my system it would be: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S20mythtv-backend /etc/rc2.d/S99mythtv-backend
<acloseX> oh, ok
<foxbuntu> that will make mythtv-backend startup last
<foxbuntu> which should allow networking enough time to come all the way up
<foxbuntu> which for some reason on your machine its doing slowly
<acloseX> weird that it had worked before though
<foxbuntu> acloseX, you can check out the other logs (or use mythbuntu-log-grabber to get them) to see if there is something indicating why networking is slow
<acloseX> any particular log i should focus on?
<foxbuntu> prob the syslog
<acloseX> i ws looking through the grabber last night
<acloseX> i'll see if anything stands out
<foxbuntu> with the script moved try to reboot and see if things come up normally
<foxbuntu> acloseX, is this a clean install of 8.10 or an upgrade from earlier releases
<acloseX> fresh install
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> yeah, the network-manager bug I was thinking of is from 7.10
<foxbuntu> thats really old
<acloseX> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fb2dfca5
<acloseX> no luck on the reboot
<foxbuntu> intresting
<foxbuntu> well looking at your syslog the NIC is coming online normal
<foxbuntu> acloseX, in your tuner configuration in mythtv-setup, did you use the default of FFFFFF for the hdhr id or use your actual id?
<acloseX> actual id
<acloseX> 1011014D
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> ....it __shouldnt__ matter if you only have one
<foxbuntu> but just trying to rule things out
<acloseX> yep, only one
<acloseX> well, i'm done for tonight
<acloseX> i really appreciate the help/suggestions
<acloseX> maybe i'll think of what i did differently this time around and be able to slap myself upside the head :)
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> night
<acloseX> thx again
<YooPhGluP> does anyone know how to get an pvr-150mce card to work??????
<pteague> anybody have any opinions on zotac mobos? i'm thinking of getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500020 for a frontend
<pteague> any idea if the intel e1200 celeron will play hi-def video ?
<foxbuntu> pteague, likely not
<pteague> i may just stick with getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359 then
<foxbuntu> pteague, I have one of those
<foxbuntu> ...havent had time to test it yet
<foxbuntu> but I have a FE built and sitting around based on that
<foxbuntu> pteague, if your worried about hd video, I would suggest you stick to a microATX board and a full proc
<foxbuntu> pteague, also to get the best performance from the Atom you will need an LPIA kernel'
<foxbuntu> ...which has its own can of worms as I understand (and there isnt a mythbuntu build for)
<pteague> i have the previous atom 230 that i'm currently using for my frontend... i'm planning to get the 330 & use the 230 for my fileserver
<foxbuntu> hows it working for HD video?
<foxbuntu> ...and are you using lpia?
<pteague> not using hd video yet... i've got a pvr-500 in my backend & frontend is currently only plugged into a 19" widescreen
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> I just need to make it happen, I have everything I need to test it
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I have piles of hardware in my home office now
<pteague> it runs ok, but the 230 is limited to 1gb ram... the 330 has a 2gb, it's a bit faster processor, & i'm hoping the video will be a bit better... 230 only has a d-sub
<foxbuntu> and a 40" 1080p LCD
<pteague> 1 thing i was looking at was http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500020 - d-sub + dvi & i think i saw 1 of these had an hdmi adapter... only issue is you have to buy cpu separately
<pteague> i'm thinking a geforce 7100 should be able to maybe possibly handle the hd ?
<foxbuntu> if it supports VDPAU i think it would be ok
<foxbuntu> but iirc thats only 8xxx+
<foxbuntu> pteague, check out the antec fusion mini
<foxbuntu> its a pretty nice case, little larger than you are looking but gives you much better hardware options
<pteague> the zotac i was originally looking at is an AM2+/AM2, but has a geforce 8200 which my understanding is there's a bug in the drivers - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500021
<foxbuntu> pteague, yes there is a bug in the 8200
<foxbuntu> as in they dont work
<foxbuntu> at least last time I tired them
<yepun>  I am facing instability in loading the firmware dvb-fe-tda10046.fw for my PCI TV card using the module  tda1004. Frequently it goes in timeout and after a bit it load the correct revision but I get a process continuously running at 10-15% of CPU! any idea/suggestions?
<yepun> I have also the syslogs for additional info if someone had a similar problem
<oobe> /j #poo
<oobe> woops
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-05
<brewsterman> welcome all, looking for help with Sony dvd drive model DW-G120A in 8.10 ubuntu for myth, it doesn't mount and i can't figure it out, i did sudo lshw -c disk and it shows up fine, first logical name shown is /dev/cdrom0, shows all others and capabilities
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, what disk are you trying to mount?
<brewsterman> well, i just really want to rip dvd's in myth and also cd's, when I put in a disc nothing happens
<brewsterman> shouldn't i see something for it when typing mount?
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, not really
<foxbuntu> you can see if its mounted usually here /media/
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, it might not be mounting however
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, I had issues with the Sony drives and Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> something with the firmware and they seem to cause oddities
<brewsterman> sorry, had to leave, having stomach issues... :o(
<foxbuntu> i know that one...all too well
<foxbuntu> I have been dealing with it for a week
<brewsterman> have a 2 year old, think he gave me something :o(
<foxbuntu> ah
<brewsterman> so back to the dvd drive, it doesn't really work right, but i think it is only registering as a cd drive, since i was able to install the mythbuntu cd with it
<foxbuntu> do you have another rom drive you can try in the machine?
<brewsterman> i had one, but it was giving disk read errors with multiple disks
<foxbuntu> hmm
<brewsterman> i have recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, myth works great, just can't rip right now
<brewsterman> i was ripping fine with my old drive and 8.04, but through the upgrade somehow that drive was failing, so i want to use this one, plus this one is way faster than the old one
<brewsterman> under media i see cdrom cdrom0
<brewsterman> no reference to dvd though
<brewsterman> if i type eject cdrom in the media directory it opens the cd tray, is it possible that somehow linux doesn't know how to handle the dvd portion of this model?
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, no, it usually just uses a symlink
<foxbuntu> ls -l /dev/dvd*
<brewsterman> shows 2 mappings, /dev/dvd -> scd0, /dev/dvdrw -> scd0
<foxbuntu> yea that should be fine
<foxbuntu> it sees that its a dvd rom then
<brewsterman> ok, maybe it's a problem with myth?
<foxbuntu> yeah, it sounds like a config thing
<foxbuntu> in myth: Settings > Settings > Media > General?
<brewsterman> location of dvd device = /media/cdrom0
<brewsterman> vcd device = /dev/cdrom
<foxbuntu> make it /dev/dvd
<foxbuntu> for dvd device
<brewsterman> ok, it was that and i tried changing it, will go back
<foxbuntu> and /dev/cdrom for vcd
<brewsterman> if i do import dvd, just always says No Jobs........
<brewsterman> i know the dvd is good, have tried several of them
<brewsterman> could it be my encryption libraries aren't updated properly?
<brewsterman> cause teh eject media option works in myth
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, can you play dvds?
<brewsterman> trying right now, it's trying
<brewsterman> nope, just goes back to Play DVD menu screen
<foxbuntu> ok, sounds like you dont have the medibuntu stuffs installs
<foxbuntu> installed
<foxbuntu> Settings > Settings > Mythbuntu Control Centre
<foxbuntu> proprietary codecs > Install everything you can
<brewsterman> still trying to find that page
<foxbuntu> thats from the main menu
<foxbuntu> Settings / Utils > Settings > MCC
<brewsterman> ok, got it
<foxbuntu> ok
<brewsterman> doing the install
<foxbuntu> ok
<brewsterman> thanks for the help, i love this thing and can't wait to get this back up
<foxbuntu> np
<brewsterman> it was missing 2 packages, getting them now, hopefully this does it
<foxbuntu> it should
<brewsterman> so now go back and try?
<foxbuntu> though even still you wont be able to rip 100% of the dvds
<foxbuntu> try playing DVDs again
<foxbuntu> just to ensure everything is setup correctly
<brewsterman> nope, did the same
<brewsterman> will try another dvd just to be sure
<foxbuntu> k
<brewsterman> nope, same deal
<foxbuntu> do you have a keyboard and all hooked up to your myth box right now?
<brewsterman> yeah
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> close myth
<brewsterman> k
<foxbuntu> if the DVD mounted, it should show up on the Desktop
<foxbuntu> is it there?
<brewsterman> no
<foxbuntu> try a CD
<brewsterman> no
<brewsterman> it read the install cd, so the drive seems to be ok
<brewsterman> i was using it in a PC at one point and it was fine too
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I wonder if auto mount is failing
<brewsterman> is there any linux logs i can get to show anything
<foxbuntu> try this in a terminal: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/test
<foxbuntu> then ls -l /media/test/
<brewsterman> said mount point /media/test does not exist
<brewsterman> with 1st command
<foxbuntu> ls
<foxbuntu> ls -l /media
<foxbuntu> what does that say?
<brewsterman> ls: cannot access media
<brewsterman> woops, forgot slash
<foxbuntu> ah
<brewsterman> shows cdrom -> cdrom0
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> intresting
<brewsterman> that doesn't sound good
<foxbuntu> try this: sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/test
<foxbuntu> make sure not to use a trailing slash
<brewsterman> didn't, and it says mnt/test does not exist
<foxbuntu> /mnt/test
<foxbuntu> not mnt/test
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> silly me
<brewsterman> ok, that was ok, i followed your command
<foxbuntu> sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<brewsterman> wait, still failed, let me try again
<foxbuntu> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/test/
<brewsterman> nah, not working still
<foxbuntu> sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/test
<brewsterman> nope, none work
<foxbuntu> what did the first one do?
<brewsterman> they all say mount point does not exist
<foxbuntu> did you see all three cmds?
<foxbuntu> sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<foxbuntu> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/test/
<foxbuntu> sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/test
<brewsterman> duh, my bad
<foxbuntu> np
<brewsterman> now it says no medium found
<oobe> are you trying to mound data or a DVD
<brewsterman> not data, dvd or cd
<oobe> hmm
<oobe> that leave's out almost everything now you got me curious
<brewsterman> hold on, it's trying with a different dvd now
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, you might need to use the iso9660 block format to get it to mount
<foxbuntu> let me dig up how to do that
<oobe> cat /var/log/syslog may show you dome errors
<foxbuntu> been a long time
<brewsterman> man, tried for a while, then said mount: No medium found
<brewsterman> ok
<brewsterman> willing to try anything
<brewsterman> it's a gap in my system
<foxbuntu> sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<brewsterman> no medium found
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> sounds like the drive isnt reading disks
<brewsterman> i'm willing to buy a different model
<brewsterman> will try another dvd just to rule out the dvd's
<foxbuntu> I usually get lite-on
<foxbuntu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228
<brewsterman> ok, will go with tha option
<foxbuntu> I prob have a dozen of those drives
<foxbuntu> otherwise everything seems to be doing its job
<brewsterman> lol, i love newegg, hate waiting but the prices are great
<foxbuntu> its attempting to read the disk and just getting no return from the drive
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, they do have good prices
<brewsterman> ok, yeah i can hear it spin the disk
<foxbuntu> and they usually ship quite quickly
<brewsterman> but sounds like it is the drive
<foxbuntu> thats my opinion
<brewsterman> right on, i can wait a few weeks to save some cashola
<brewsterman> i mean days
<foxbuntu> you could do the BBY rental
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> or walmart
<brewsterman> lol, :)
<foxbuntu> buy one on credit, buy the newegg one too then return the walmart drive when the one from newegg shows up
<brewsterman> thanks for the help, i'm usually pretty good as i have a masters in CS, but sometimes get stuck on linux, just recently started programming for linux with c/c++, but we use embedded platforms that don't usually mess with dvd drives
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, what are you coding for?
<foxbuntu> I mean which project?
<brewsterman> we have embedded apps at work that run embedded linux and vxWorks distros
<brewsterman> i should start contributing to myth though as i love it
<brewsterman> i have written big java apps, c/c++ apps, OO programming, assembly coding, all the fun stuff
<brewsterman> u do programming for work?
<brewsterman> is there a good PC program to rip dvd's to iso with ac3 track included?
<brewsterman> adios, thanks for all the help foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> np
<foxbuntu> later
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, I am a dev for this project
<brewsterman> oh cool, if i decide to assist i'll message you, can myth rip blue ray yet?
<brewsterman> lol, my old dvd is playing a dvd now, so i'm good to go
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, alright
<foxbuntu> intresting
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, i think so, but dont quote me on that just yet
<brewsterman> well when booting it was reporting disk read errors, but that was with the myth install cd, i took that out and now it's happy
<foxbuntu> intresting
<brewsterman> the weird thing is that it did that with 2 different cd's and the other drive installed one of them fine
<brewsterman> but i don't use the cd ripper, i xfer from my ipod using gtkpod, and rip dvd's to it
<foxbuntu> I would spend the 20$ on a lite-on drive to save head aches later on...but thats just me
<brewsterman> is there a bug with 8.10 getting cover art?  8.04 would fetch it, but 8.10 is not getting it
<brewsterman> right, i'm going to get a new dvd drive, just can rip in waiting period now, i am building my library up
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, uh, I think its something with the imdb scripts and imdb.com changing their site
<brewsterman> is there a patch, cause 8.04 worked last week
<brewsterman> i can always manually get better images, the resolution is horrible from imdb anyways
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, im not sure, I have been so out of the loop because of my day job recently
<brewsterman> no prob
<brewsterman> i hear ya, i have 2 year old, one on the way, just had cancer, and work a lot of hours, this is my fun tiime
<foxbuntu> ouchhhhh
<brewsterman> it's been a busy last few years. but life moves on, so far things are looking great as far as my health
<foxbuntu> thats good
<foxbuntu> I at least have that going for now
<foxbuntu> no kids, just working insane hours
<brewsterman> lol, i am never sick, then all of a sudden got cancer, testicular and caught it early, so for cancer it's a blessing to get that kind
<foxbuntu> yeah, could be allot worse
<brewsterman> kids are a blessing, my boy makes every minute seem magical, he is so much fun, just starting to get his sayings now, his new one is "how about this one", he wanted garlic for breakfast this morning, i asked what do you want, he points to garlic and says...."how about dis one"
<foxbuntu> lol
<brewsterman> i was tempted to let him try it, but thought i better not
<brewsterman> he still likes me, lol
<foxbuntu> yeah, I have two nephews one is 3 and one is 6 months
<brewsterman> right on, heard 3 can be tough, but i'm taking it day by day :)
<foxbuntu> yeah, the 3yr old is a snot most of the time, but fun to wind up and watch him annoy my brother
<brewsterman> my myth is ripping away, slow but steady, how fast should a rip take with that lite on, amd64 bit 2.4ghz with 3GB ram, 500GB hard drive
<brewsterman> mine take about 30 minutes, which seems limit of dvd drive
<foxbuntu> well a dvd should only take ~15-20 mins depending on the quality of the rip
<brewsterman> i am just doing iso for now, with the ac3 track
<foxbuntu> iso should be fine
<brewsterman> they are playing at 720p, the audio is feeding a denon receiver
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, I will warn you, MythTV will soon become your mistress
<foxbuntu> lol
<brewsterman> it already has, lol
<foxbuntu> I remember it being on old hardware and not important
<brewsterman> my boy loves it too, i use my itouch to control it
<foxbuntu> now I have it spread across several machines with thousands of $ sunk into it
<brewsterman> right
<foxbuntu> Im am the exception to the rule though
<brewsterman> i'm only front end, but will soon venture into more rooms with it
<brewsterman> i have cat-5 wired all over my house
<brewsterman> so the network is set
<foxbuntu> 11 Tuners, 4 machines, 2.25TB of storage
<brewsterman> nice, i work for AMX, so we deal with audio/visual/control equipment all of the time
<foxbuntu> nice
<brewsterman> so the day flows into the night well :o)
<foxbuntu> yes, as I am sitting here working on junk for my day job
<brewsterman> although i'm venturing in uncharted waters this weekend, installing hardwood floors in my house with my dad/brother
<brewsterman> our equpment at work is cutting edge for sure
<foxbuntu> hardwood floors are pretty easy, just very very time consuming
<brewsterman> right, they are engineered so will glue down to cement
<brewsterman> should be not too bad, 600 sq ft
<foxbuntu> oh its a floating floor then?
<brewsterman> yeah
<foxbuntu> ah, those arent so bad
<brewsterman> it's 1/2 inch thick
<foxbuntu> not nearly as bad as tile
<brewsterman> and have a cement floor, right my dad is retired and just finished a 1000 sq foot place all tile
<foxbuntu> I recently tiled my kitchen and kitchen counter
<brewsterman> i have only laid a few broken tiles, but no major areas
<brewsterman> grouting sucks though, and lining them up straight
<foxbuntu> yup
<brewsterman> the wood all clicks together on sides and ends
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> those are slick
<brewsterman> they only shitty part is dealing with the glue and ripping out baseboards and prepping
<brewsterman> with 3 bodies should go smooth, and my mom to help clean our mess
<foxbuntu> yep
<brewsterman> well, enjoyed the chat, i'll look for you on here when i get stuck again, like getting my digital audio routed over hdmi with nvidia card :)
<brewsterman> using spdif now
<brewsterman> found a cool cover art site
<brewsterman> http://nicecovers.com/?s=shrek&searchsubmit.x=0&searchsubmit.y=0&searchsubmit=Search
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, good luck on HDMI
<foxbuntu> I have been trying that for over a year
<foxbuntu> 4 Mobos
<foxbuntu> nvidia, intel, and ati
<brewsterman> no luck?
<foxbuntu> brewsterman, hmm, perhaps this site could be added to the imdb script
<foxbuntu> nope, no luck on the HDMI audio as of yet
<brewsterman> yeah, i have found a few good covers i will put in myth manually and see how they look
<brewsterman> it looks free too as i can save them directly
<foxbuntu> they have many common ones?
<brewsterman> i tried 4 dvd's i have on my myth and it had all of them
<brewsterman> indiana jones, shrek, monsters inc,
<foxbuntu> yeah, looks pretty good
<foxbuntu> much better than IMDB
<foxbuntu> cool find
<foxbuntu> I will look at adding it to the scripts
<brewsterman> so far it looks great
<foxbuntu> shouldnt be too hard
<brewsterman> perl script right
<brewsterman> i could do it early next wee
<brewsterman> k
<brewsterman> i love automation, hate manually doing stuff
<brewsterman> since imdb seems broke this might be good change
<foxbuntu> yeah
<brewsterman> i can get info off imdb, just not the image
<foxbuntu> yeah, I was thinking just use IMDB to grab the info and build the query for this site
<brewsterman> right, that is good logic
<foxbuntu> then just parse the html and wget the cover
<foxbuntu> it jjst did it by hand, was pretty easy
<brewsterman> is the search easy using the info that comes from the dvd?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> the name will provide the search query
<brewsterman> cool, that would be a great change, these look good
<foxbuntu> yeah...seem to
<foxbuntu> wonder how hard it would be to do a preview of the cover
<foxbuntu> meh thats for another day
<brewsterman> do you know default folder for cover art?
<foxbuntu> /var/hmm
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> hmm
<brewsterman> /var/wtf
<foxbuntu> lol
<brewsterman> /home/mythtv/.mythtv/MythVideo
<foxbuntu> ah yes
<foxbuntu> I thought it was in home somewhere
<foxbuntu> not a great place for it I think...but that what it is
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> would seem the way their site is setup, no query is required
<brewsterman> these look awesome in myth frontend
<brewsterman> i manually got a few and loaded them
<brewsterman> i almost see 0 distortion on my 52 inch lcd tv
<foxbuntu> cool
<brewsterman> which is not like the imdb ones
<foxbuntu> and being its a perl script, this should be pretty easy
<brewsterman> you have to add this into the scripts, i can probably do it within in hour or so
<brewsterman> i wrote a perl script to cheat on facebook wordcount game
<brewsterman> it was so funny since my score was hundreds higher than anybody in my list
<brewsterman> i am amazed at how good these look though
<foxbuntu> ok, I will add it
<brewsterman> not sure if it makes a difference, but when i go to the actual image under the category, it shows bigger than the search image
<brewsterman> so if i click the letter and find it that way it displays bigger
<foxbuntu> try this out: http://nicecovers.com/tbn/movienamewithoutspaces.jpg
<brewsterman> hmm, nothing found
<foxbuntu> which movie?
<brewsterman> lol, forgot a movie
<brewsterman> doing 2 things
<foxbuntu> oh
<brewsterman> the resolution is lower on that then this link
<brewsterman> http://nicecovers.com/shrek/
<brewsterman> http://www.nicecovers.com/srce/shrek.jpg
<brewsterman> this is the higher resolution image, get this one
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I see
<foxbuntu> just need to change tbn to srce
<foxbuntu> actually prob need to try both
<brewsterman> right
<foxbuntu> some wont be in the higher res
<brewsterman> i am using the higher one
<brewsterman> use that and if fails go to other
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> will use the python httplib
<foxbuntu> works pretty well for these kinds of things
<brewsterman> right on, sounds good
<brewsterman> people will love this
<foxbuntu> :)
<brewsterman> a few guys at work have myth and i have heard them complain about cover art too
<foxbuntu> well I am going to relax for a bit and then sleep, will try to tinker with this tomorrow
<brewsterman> cool, l8r
<foxbuntu> l8r
<perilousapricot> where can I configure the mythbuntu startup session?
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> any one cares to help me try to connect to the backend after 2 months of trying and going mad :)
<garrettn> Hi all, I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 8.10, but I am getting an error during the fill database.  "Cannot login to database?"
<garrettn> Did I miss something during the install to create the database?  I am unable to login to mysql using the username and password generated during the install, but if I login as root I can see the user is there.  However, there is no mythconverg database.  Was I suppose to manually create it?
<rhpot1991> !mysql | garrettn
<Zinn> garrettn: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<garrettn> If I know the root password can I skip step 1?
<rhpot1991> as long as its the root password for mysql and not your system or sudo password
<rhpot1991> thats the common confusion
<garrettn> Nope, I can login to mysql and show databases, but mythconverg doesn't exist.
<rhpot1991> then it didn't get created, reconfigure mythtv-database and mythtv-common
<garrettn> That did it, thanks much.
<rhpot1991> np
<garrettn> Do I need to do anything to allow the mythtv user to connect from a frontend on a different machine?
<rhpot1991> garrettn: turn on the mysql service in MCC
<garrettn> Ok
<garrettn> thanks again
<M> hello
<M> Does anyone know any way to get AverTV studio 303 to work?
<M> it's working only with tvtime ;/
<M> any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-06
<abarbaccia1> hey team, does mythbuntu use pulseaudio at all or is it planning on using it in upcoming releases?
<abarbaccia1> i notice its installed on my intrepid desktop but not on my intrepid mythbuntu box by default
<tgm4883_laptop> abarbaccia1, IIRC, mythtv doesn't work with pulseaudio
<tgm4883_laptop> That could be old info though
<abarbaccia1> well mythtv would still pump through alsa, and then theres teh pulseaudio layer on top of that i believe.
<abarbaccia1> i just wanna play music from my desktop through my surroundsound without using the myth stuff
<abarbaccia1> that's all
<perilousapricot> tgm4883_laptop, myth works with pulse
<perilousapricot> tgm4883_laptop, they fixed the bug on myth's end
<abarbaccia1> yeah i just dug up the bug reports in trac
<abarbaccia1> does mythbuntu have pulse installed though, it doesn't seem to
<abarbaccia1> or at least not on the diskless frontend images...
<abarbaccia1> might be adding that one in soon...
<Batshua> Uhm.
<Batshua> ... yeah, I somehow managed to break the connection between the frontend and the backend on my new mythbuntu install.  What's the name of that .conf file I should be editing to fix it?
 * Batshua is made of loss and fail
<Batshua> elp-hay
<MythbuntuGuest96> Im running a via epia m front end and playback is very jittrey,  is there any setting that will help with this?
<BassKozz> What is tearing? I've heard alot of people complain about tearing with VDPAU, but what is it?
 * Batshua tears hair out
<Batshua> ... I just can't get things working.  One thing gets fixed, another thing breaks.
<Batshua> I know mysql is screwed up somehow, but I don't know how to fix it.
<rhpot1991> !mysql | Batshua
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<rhpot1991> !mysql | Batshua
<Zinn> Batshua: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<MythbuntuGuest96> Im running a via epia m front end and playback is very jittrey,  is there any setting that will help with this?
<MythbuntuGuest96> Im running a via epia m front end and playback is very jittrey,  is there any setting that will help with this?
<MythbuntuGuest96> I read about XvMC but see no settings in the front end
<Batshua> Zinn:  Thanks tons, here goes nothing.
<Batshua> okay so I probably have to re-re-configure mysql because it now believes the user logging in to be root
<Batshua> and that's probably a very bad idea
<Batshua> but but but but
<Batshua> now everything talks to everything again
<Batshua> onto solving my next problem.  "watch tv" gives me only a blank screen.
<Batshua> no errors reported in the mythfrontend log
<Batshua> it is trying to interface with my cable box, but no joy
<rhpot1991> !blank% | Batshua
<Zinn> Batshua: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<Batshua> okay dumb question
<Batshua> oh, huh
<Batshua> hold on.
<Batshua> HOORAY
<Batshua> I can haz a signal.
<Batshua> mostly.
<Batshua> it sorta kinda works.  but hell, i got some signals
<Zinn> Batshua: Please watch your language.
<Batshua> eh?
<tifereth> hi
<tifereth> i discover something strange, my remote works but no lirc is running, can annyone tell me which process does this?
<tifereth> running mythbuntu 8.10
<superm1> built in kernel support for your remote
<tifereth> so how to confiure it then?
<tifereth> due it only knows some keys
<tifereth> or how to use lirc
<superm1> you have to disable kernel from using it then by making an fdi file
<tifereth> could you tell me how to do?
<superm1> modify /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/lirc.fdi
<superm1> and add the matching key for your remote from lshal
<tifereth> okay thanks i try
<tifereth> superm1: i edited the file rebootet and my remote is no more working yet ( through dbus ), but there's too no device i just got /dev/lircd
<tifereth> no /dev/lirc0 or sth like this
<superm1> tifereth, you still have to configure it with dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> making that HAL change should have just turned off the kernel exclusively locking it
<tifereth> okay thanks but already found out
<tifereth> the device is /dev/input/event6
<tifereth> i now have an comple lircd.conf is there a way to create the mythlirc conf out of it?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<tifereth> ah... thanks
<Nolive> hello
<okirob> http://xkcd.com/
<okirob> wow, totally wrong window
<the[V]oid> Hi. I have a mythtv-box and a network-attached-storage (NAS) that contains mp3 files. I can mount it's share without problems. But whenever I try to play a file, for instance with mpg123, it just hangs. Any idea what the reason could be, or where to start searching the error? It worked until yesterday, I did not perform any changes to my network/system.
<the[V]oid> Mounting the share from a different computer and playing from there works fine
<gizmobay> I'm currently running myth under Fedora 8. I figure I'm going to need to upgrade since it's EOL for F8. Before I setup my original system, I tried MythDora and it was very fussy about upgrading as it would pouch the system. Is mythbunu like that?
<dashcloud> I successfully upgraded my mythbuntu system before- it worked quite well, and nothing broke
<gizmobay> thanks for the info
<gizmobay> Does VDPAU work? I just bought a 9500GT
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-07
<MythbuntuGuest34> hello all having issue with database error says database not open  did reinstal sql drivers
<MythbuntuGuest34> -
<Chaorain> I want to thank you all for makeing an awsome ubuntu. I use myth buntu inside Ubuntu Ultamite Edition for the best operating sytem EVER.
<c3rb3rus5> so I'm wondering how i can troubleshoot my mythbox
<c3rb3rus5> the backend does not seem to be responding
<c3rb3rus5> and i have no idea what went wrong
<c3rb3rus5> i was away all week, i come back, try to log on via mythweb and it says that it cannot contact the backend
<c3rb3rus5> i've restarted several times
<c3rb3rus5> no idea what happened
<dashcloud> do you mean you re-started the computer that the backend's on? if so, you may want to check if the IP address of the machine is the same- happened to me once
<Chaorain> try restarting your router
<dashcloud> if that's not the issue, I'm not really sure what it might be
<Chaorain> The internet goes out all the time but it is just the router
<c3rb3rus5> the machine is the frontend and backend
<c3rb3rus5> so the IP of the backend should be 127.0.0.1, no?
<c3rb3rus5> 'lsof -i -n -P | more' lists no myth backend - just frontend
<c3rb3rus5>  can connect to the mysql db ok...
<c3rb3rus5> *i can
<aniiena> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103646
<aniiena> will that be enough CPU for 1080p?
<fo0d> Hi im using mythbuntu and sometimes the backend computer just shutsdown normally when its recording about 2 shows. i have looked in the logs but didnt really notice anything stange but then i dont really know what im looking for. any suggestions
<sloof3> How unstable is 9.04 Alpha 3?
<sloof3> I'm doing a new install and don't mind using potentionally unstable software. I'm just curious how unstable it is.
<wolf_> Hey, should my channel list automatically donwload and update from schedules direct? because I keepp having to go in and tell it to restrive the linup manually every once in a while
<kayle12> wolf_: Did you check the box in setup and tell to update automatically?
<wolf_> kayle12, where is that box at? :P
<wolf_> kayle12, I looked for something liek that but didn't see it
<kayle12> wolf_: Sorry i was away from the keyboard...it's in the frontend setup under general ,about the 10 page or so..
<quaa_> Omg i need some help.  To start things off I am using mythbuntu on an amd64 system, have had some minor problems i was trying to tweak and get working and now there is no mythfrontend.real in my multimedia and i dont think the backend is running because mythweb shows it is unable to connect but "/etc/init.d/mythbackend start" shows no error but does not show anything.  anyways this all happened I was trying to update my system and the
<quaa_>  "nvidia-180-libvdpau" package failed to upgrade properly. what i innitially was doing was adding the mythtv weekly repos and did my first update to the system. Now after the nvidia package not updating there is no more mythtv on my computer!
<quaa_> now after running apt-get install
<quaa_> i get this
<quaa_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<quaa_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<quaa_>  libavahi-qt3-1 libarts1c2a kdelibs4c2a libparse-yapp-perl fftw2 gcc-4.2-base
<quaa_>   liblualib50 libmpich1.0gf libmyth-python python-xml libimage-size-perl
<quaa_>   libcarp-clan-perl libcdaudio1 libgfortran2 libxml-xql-perl kdelibs-data
<quaa_>   liblua50 perlmagick
<quaa_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-08
<bobbob1016> I managed to get 5.1 working over spdif from VLC, from desktop, not from myth, and not from mplayer, I'm using pulse.  My myth settings are set to "ALSA:pulse" for audio, any ideas?
<mandingoceo> hello all i have a quick question
<mandingoceo> !help
<superm1> !ask | mandingoceo
<superm1> huh? no zinn..
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<mandingoceo> ok i have an hvr1600 in my computer with kubuntu on it but the backend wont find the card but when i had mythbuntu on it it worked with no problems
<superm1> what version of each?
<mandingoceo> 810
<superm1> did you make sure updates were done all the way for both?
<mandingoceo> yes all updates are done
<superm1> then perhaps permissions related problems?
<superm1> are the devices populated in /dev?
<mandingoceo> im a noob so please bear with me
<mandingoceo> if you mean under where capture setup no
<superm1> well if you are a noob, would it be too much to ask to just install mythbuntu again, and then add the kubuntu options?
<superm1> it might alleviate what would be a lot of debuggin
<superm1> kubuntu can be added to mythbuntu in the mythbuntu control centre
<mandingoceo> didnt want to go that route
<mandingoceo> i am computer literate just new to linux
<superm1> well you should rule out the obvious things then first.  1) make sure your device is listed in the output of the lspci tool
<superm1> 2) look for error messages in the dmesg tool
<mandingoceo> did everything was fine there
<superm1> 3) check to make sure you are in the mythtv group (look at the output of groups)
<tritium> superm1: it doesn't look like you're subsribed to bug 153185, but I think that might be nice to try to get into jaunty
<mandingoceo> i added my self to the group also
<superm1> mandingoceo, well i dont have much more time for helping debug right now, i'd recommend making a post on the forums
<mandingoceo> k thanks
<superm1> tritium, can you get a debdiff on the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors then?
<tritium> superm1: ok.  Also, not sure if you ever saw my note to you sometime back that to do hdhomerun-config properly, I'd need to split out the library into a separate package.
<tritium> I submitted a few other bug reports or comments, that don't seem to be getting anyone's attention.
<tritium> Bug 321076
<hads> People aren't paid to work on things
<tritium> I also submitted a patch for /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/lirc.fdi to fix the DViCO Fusion Remote MCE, but it's not showing up in my subscribed bugs.  Strange...
<tritium> hads: I know...
<quaa_> anyone know what "I added a shlibs file with information about libvdpau in the nvidia package.." means?
<quaa_> im trying to update my system and nvidia-180-libvdpau wont update
<quaa_> so i spend some hours looking online and found this site - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1127495.html
<sloof3> I missed my opportunity to format my 3TB array. I've stopped the installation before MythTV setup.  I installed gparted but it's having some unknown problem formatting the xfs partition.  What course of action do I have?
<sloof3> http://pastebin.com/m1f804605
<sloof3> After a little searching maybe I have to use the 64-bit version
<sloof3> Looks like my partition limit is 2.2TB
<MythbuntuGuest34> is there a actual .iso image for mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> at mythbuntu.org
<MythbuntuGuest34> click and download?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<MythbuntuGuest34> where
<MythbuntuGuest34> i downloaded somthing but i got 7 or 8 files
<MythbuntuGuest34> none with a .iso extension
<uSlacker> Hey Mythbuntu gurus - I need your help.  When I load the proprietary ATI drivers for my Diamond HD 2600XT, the mythbuntu frontend gets corrupt
<uSlacker> if I exit out of the front-end, *buntu underneath looks fine
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest34, http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<sloof3> MythbuntuGuest34: Don't right-click and Save the first Link
<MythbuntuGuest34> i aLSO BURNED THE FIRST CD AND IT SORTA WORKED IT DIDN'T ALLOW ME TO BOOT from the cd in the boot menu
<MythbuntuGuest34> sorry hit caps lock
<MythbuntuGuest34> how do i save the first link without right clicking
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest34, left click on it?
<MythbuntuGuest34> it gives me a wierd site
<tgm4883_laptop> what weird site?
<hads> wget http://osuosl.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso
<sloof3> ...wtf
<sloof3> MythbuntuGuest34: Don't right-click, click the first Link
<MythbuntuGuest34> nvm i know what i did wrong i extreacted the files with win zip instead of leaving it as a iso
 * sloof3 pulls trigger on revolver
<MythbuntuGuest34> ?
<MythbuntuGuest34> i also don't know to to get rid of the slection between vista and mythbuntu when i first boot my computer
<superm1> tritium, that's fine if you need to split it.  same thing, submit a diff and subscribe u-u-s
<superm1> and ping me if you aren't getting a response out of the queue
<mandingoceo> i have a permission problem with my card and myth and cant figure it out
<mandingoceo> i dont have permission to /dev/video0
<mandingoceo> kubuntu 810
<superm1> mandingoceo, i'm back now.  so if that's the case, then you need to add your user to generally the video group i think
<superm1> check who owns /dev/video0
<mandingoceo> k
<mandingoceo> i added my self and myth to the video group
<mandingoceo> from the terminal when i enter mythbackend i get the error no valid capture cards
<mandingoceo> i read on a website some where where u posted cat /dev/video0 > ~/test.mpg to test the cards
<mandingoceo> i do that i the mpg plays
<superm1> that's only on hardware that supports analog v4l
<superm1> digital hardware will show up in /dev/dvb
<mandingoceo> i have the hvr 1600
<mandingoceo> so i was connected to the analog input
<superm1> well does the analog side work in linux though
<superm1> have you checked on that already?
<mandingoceo> no still get the permission denied
<mandingoceo> and now the backend doesnt see the card
<superm1> the permission denied may just be a red herring is what i am getting at
<superm1> if the analog portion of the card doesn't work in linux
<mandingoceo> oh
<superm1> well it looks like it should all work according to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<mandingoceo> yeh i looked at that
<mandingoceo> superm1 what does this mean MainServer::HandleVersion - Client speaks protocol version 31 but we speak 40!
<superm1> that u are using the wrong version of a package
<mandingoceo> ok
<superm1> so maybe your backend is running 8.10 and your frontend 8.04
<superm1> or something like that
<mandingoceo> oh ok
<superm1> somehow you've mixed older packages in
<mandingoceo> so how can i redown load all the right ones
<superm1> well i dont know where you got the wrong ones from
<superm1> so i'd recommend undoing whatever you did to get the wrong ones on there
<Suidog> hey there.  I'm having a problem with my backend. I'm running ubuntu 8.04 and everything seems to be working now after a bit of tweaking but it doesn't seem to be able to use my tuner card
<Suidog> I see that it's loaded in dmesg as cx88 /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<Suidog> but when I look at the log for backend I see the following: channelbase(1) Error: InitializeInputs()
<Suidog> anyone know what I could look at next?
<Suidog> anyone alive in here?
<mandingoceo> superm1 u still there
<mandingoceo> ok got it working just keeps pausing though
<mandingoceo> any1 home
<Suidog> ok.. got some new stuff. I created the input group .. but now I just get a black screen when I go to watch live tv
<Suidog> Mandingoceo .. is anyone responding in here?
<mandingoceo> superm1 was but not anymore
<Suidog> man .. all these people and no is here!
<Suidog> it's like they have a life or something!! What gives! LOL
<foxbuntu> mandingoceo, are you using an HVR-1600 with QAM or just ATSC/NTSC?
<mandingoceo> yeh right
<mandingoceo> qam
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntu 8.10?
<mandingoceo> kubunto 810
<foxbuntu> hmm ok
<Suidog> man I'm so close now.. I finally got everything working (no errors) and now I just get a black screen when I watch livetv .. I'm missing something
<foxbuntu> sorry, I am having issues of my own
<mandingoceo> scan your channels
<foxbuntu> mandingoceo, my 1600 says no signal
<mandingoceo> how do u have the card setup
<Suidog> on the input I told it to use the channels from the listings
<mandingoceo> k
<foxbuntu> mandingoceo, the QAM goes to the middle RG6 jack right?
<mandingoceo> yes
<foxbuntu> ok
<Suidog> man: asking me how I have it setup?
<mandingoceo> yeh
 * foxbuntu goes to build a new 8.10 machine to test with
<Suidog> well I'm running 8.04 and my card had drivers loaded for it .. saw it in dmesg
<Suidog> went in and selected the video0 as capture card
<mandingoceo> k
<Suidog> pull listing from for comcast in my area
<Suidog> created input group with that source
<Suidog> should I be doing anything else?
<mandingoceo> what does your logs say
<mandingoceo> cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Suidog> ah.. seeing a unknown codec error now
<Suidog> it says go into profiles..
<Suidog> profiles on backend?
<Suidog> I didn't see a place to select codecs
<jaymzh> Hey all. I changed my sources.list to intrepid, did an 'apt-get dist-upgrade', rebooted and the mythtv frontend is completely unresponsive. Nothing in the frontend logs except that it couldn't run cdrecord and couldn't register SIP. The frontend is completely unresponsive to keyboard input.
<jaymzh> an strace shows it trying to do selects over and over but getting EGAIN
<jaymzh> If I run mythtv-setup from another machine over x-forwarding, it works fine, I can select stuff... but from console, it doesn't work
<MythbuntuGuest23> hello, i can dump raw video from my pvr-150 but i cannot open a channel through mythtv. the screen goes black and it never shows video. i made sure to set permissions on my recordings folder. where should i start troubleshooting?
<MythbuntuGuest23> im using seperate back and frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest23, you should start by pastebinning your logs
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest23: lucky that you have a PVR-150.  They don't sell them anymore, and analog on the newer cards (I have the WinTV-HVR-1800) is pathetic.
<tritium> It's basically only good as an ATSC card.
<tgm4883_laptop> analog is overrated
<MythbuntuGuest23> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest23> it looks really good
<MythbuntuGuest23> i have always loved hauppauge
<tgm4883_laptop> And I finally get to start complaining about the President for making dumb decisions
<MythbuntuGuest23> what log should i pastebin?
<tritium> Analog is what comes out of my DirecTV receiver.  Without it, I'm down 80% of my channels.
<tgm4883_laptop> moving back the digital turn off date
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, as does mine
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to get an HDPVR
<tgm4883_laptop> as do I ;)
<MythbuntuGuest23> isnt it like /var/logs/mythtv or something?
<tritium> I don't have DirecTV high-def.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest23, use mythbuntu-log-grabber
<tgm4883_laptop> it will give us the logs we need
<tritium> The HD-PVR wouldn't do much for me.  Besides, I don't want another external box.  I already have an HDHR.
<tgm4883_laptop> note that I posted the two things you needed above
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f49dda70e
<MythbuntuGuest23> i just clicked on watch tv right before i ran that log
<MythbuntuGuest23> if there is something else i need to do let me know
<MythbuntuGuest23> speaking of that pvr-150 i have an all in wonder and another card somewhere and the difference in encoding quality is unreal
<MythbuntuGuest23> for some reason that pvr-150 looks 10 times better pulling cable straight from analog
<MythbuntuGuest23> yeah i can do cat /dev/video0 > whatever.mpg and pull video from my card. so i know its working. but when i connect my frontend to the system it wont open any channels
<MythbuntuGuest23> and the frontend is really slow for some reason. i dont know if it is locking up or if it is just having a hard time.
<MythbuntuGuest23> i just realized my transfer speed from backend to frontend is only 100kbps
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest23, strange, that log isn't showing me anything
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is that from your backend or your frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> or is it the same maching?
<MythbuntuGuest23> that is from my backend
<MythbuntuGuest23> should i restart the backend, try to watch somethine and then pastebin the log again?
<MythbuntuGuest23> holy shit
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest23: Please watch your language.
<MythbuntuGuest23> it start working
<MythbuntuGuest23> now i need to lookup the controls for this
<MythbuntuGuest23> :)
<MythbuntuGuest23> now to get rid of mythfrontend and replace it with xbmc
<MythbuntuGuest23> is that a good or bad idea?
<quaa> hey i have a problem, just installed my system using weekly builds and now when trying to run mythtv-setup it crashes before i get a menu displaying anything
<quaa> logs look good i believe
<quaa> im using http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds using trunk
<kayle12> quaa: what theme are you using?
<quaa> just installed the system so i havent picked a theme yet
<kayle12> ahhh: ok well i had a problem the other day and it was the theme that caused it
<quaa>  hmm i mean generally i dont have any problems but im confused with this
<quaa> ohhh hmm
<quaa> i loaded up mythfrontend and picked G.I.A.N.T
<quaa> and its working now i guess
<kayle12>  good must have been a slight error..
<quaa> goot call man!
<MythbuntuGuest23> how much transfer speed do i need between my back and frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest23> because my backend is connected with a crappy wireless card
<MythbuntuGuest23> im getting like between 50 and 100kbps transfer. and  its skipping really bad
<MythbuntuGuest23> my backend and frontend are also seperated by 2500 feet
<quaa> hmm
<quaa> got different problems now.  Ran the backend setup and setup my pvr-150, now the things that dont work are themes (only ones that i tried that works is G.A.N.T. and blue
<quaa> and when trying to "Watch TV" the frontend crashes
<quaa> What i did was install mythbuntu 8.10 AMD64 from alternate cd (must use for my softraid) and updated everything, then did dist-upgrade, then installed the nvidia-180-glx / modaliases from https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/ppa
<quaa> Then i added the trunk repo from http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds and updated again
<quaa> then dist-upgrade again, everything is up to date now.
<quaa> logs are @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1bcfcc27
<stiev3> MythbuntuGuest23, too many variables are involved with wireless to really call that one I think.  You should definitely push for a wired connection.  Ballpark maybe ~13Mbps assuming 6g/hour or ~3Mbps for standard def 1g/hour.
<sloof3> Should I be having trouble tuning QAM channels with the HVR 1250 in 8.10?
<stiev3> MythbuntuGuest23, I think you're nearing 1Mbps at the top end, (if my bits/bytes conversion isn't retarded)
<stiev3> MythbuntuGuest23, and that's assuming your card is in fact maintaining that rate, which with wireless cards tends to vary hugely and at a distance of half a mile from the access point... these parameters sound too extreme for reliable wireless mythtv
<quaa> video from the capture card works in VLC but not in mythfrontend
<rhpot1991> quaa: I think those trunk packages are busted
<quaa> i believe its something with the nvidia-180 driver, i have asked multiple people and they say that i can use this driver (with vdapu) even though my 7600GT does not support vdapu - they said that it will not use the vdapu
<quaa> here is my mythfrontend verbose output http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4552185c
<rhpot1991> I'd guess either those packages are broken or you don't have the correct driver for VDPAU or your card doesn't support it
<rhpot1991> last I heard there was something wrong with the trunk packages, might want to find out if they are ok
<quaa> well to get rid of the trunk packages (if they are busted) could i just remove the source from my list
<quaa> and update
<quaa> or would i have to reinstall
<rhpot1991> you will have to remove the packages that were installed as well
<rhpot1991> otherwise there is nothing "newer" to upgrade to
<rhpot1991> you can force specific versions as well, but its cleaner to get rid of the old then reinstall the packages
<quaa> does the .21 fixes repo on http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds still work?
<rhpot1991> yes
<quaa> see the original reason i am trying to use the trunk is because when i was using my HDTV tuner on live tv
<quaa> and click guide everything became unresponsive
<quaa> and i read somewhere that the fixes/trunk repo is suppose to fix this problem
<quaa> it was something to do with deinterlacing in the guide
<rhpot1991> !%guide%
<Zinn> If you have a slow guide in Live TV, this is most likely due to the bob deinterlacer.  Please try disabling this deinterlacer and test again.  If this is the case please report back.
<rhpot1991> try that?
<rhpot1991> also trunk has a ton of HD improvements, but its not really ready for most users
<rhpot1991> still in development and all, so its not recommended unless you really know what you are doing
<quaa> yeah that is why i am wanting to use the trunk
<quaa> i can figure some of this stuff out but if that repo is messed up what is the other way to get trunk running on my system
<rhpot1991> build it from source
<quaa> Zinn: i would try that if i could but my system is borked now!
<rhpot1991> Zinn: is a bot he wont talk back to you :P
<quaa> oooooo
<quaa> my bad
<quaa> there is no other way to use trunk other than building it from source?
<rhpot1991> use the packages when/if they are fixed
<rhpot1991> once again though, trunk isn't really ready for end user use
<quaa> ok so i guess the easiest think for me then
<quaa> is to reinstall my system, and enable the fixes repo from http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<quaa> ?
<rhpot1991> quaa: shouldn't need to reinstall
<rhpot1991> just remove all the mythtv packages
<quaa> can i do that with mythbuntu control center?
<rhpot1991> quaa: under "Advanced Management"
<rhpot1991> click Launch Synaptic
<rhpot1991> search for "mythtv" in here
<rhpot1991> right click on the mythtv packages that are installed (green check box), and choose "mark for complete removal"
<rhpot1991> do that for them all then apply, and they should all be gone
<quaa> then reinstallation?
<rhpot1991> add the fixes repo, remove the trunk one
<rhpot1991> then you can use MCC to install whichever configuration you want
<rhpot1991> make sure you do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<rhpot1991> before using MCC that is
<rhpot1991> for the reinstallation
<quaa> k
<quaa> trying
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-08
<Jester05> hello, anyone alive?
<rhpot1991> !ask | Jester05
<Zinn> Jester05: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Jester05> sorry, i got pulled away... didn't mean to
<Jester05> does anyone know if a 9500GT will support 1080p playback?
<rhpot1991> Jester05: it can do VDPAU
<Jester05> hmm so if I were to get that card, what sort of CPU power would I need?
<rhpot1991> Jester05: well for playback cpu requirements would be minimal, as you are offloading the work to the graphics card
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | Jester05
<Zinn> Jester05: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Jester05> thanks guys
<karlcloudy> hi guys, I've just installed mythbuntu on my machine and run through the setup procudure (setting up my tuner) and when I go to "Watch TV" it says "Error: MythTV is using all inputs, but there are no active recordings?"
<jakent> so my guess is if I install linux on this box, I will lose sound through the HDMI port ... which is really sweet feature when I run it through *gag* Vista
<jakent> running the live CD... though Acer claims the machine can run the same feature set under Linux...
<superm1> jakent, it's a revo?
<superm1> hdmi audio works with the binary nvidia driver after fiddling some switches in alsamixer AFAIK
<jakent> its an Aspire
<jakent> pretty slick machine for the rock bottom price
<jakent> 229 at MicroCentre today ...
<jakent> refurbished ... but I couldn't tell the difference
<superm1> well i say install on a second partition resizing windows
<superm1> and once you have the nv driver installed, you'll see whether hdmi audio works with it after you fiddle with the switches
<jakent> i just did a disk copy of the vista partition yuck
<jakent> so I'm going to just blow it away tomorrow
<jakent> its got a low profile case, which is great for the living room...
<jakent> but means the hauppage 2250 will have to be finessed in if at all possible
<jakent> unfortunately, as far as I can tell, no way to get the IR from the 2250 working under linux
<jakent> so will worry about remote later ... maybe put a blue tooth dongle in there and work something that way
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone happen to know if the hauppauge 1600's remote control will work under upcoming Lucid?
<superm1> JamieBennett, ping.  you're the one who did the work on casper recently (1.216) to try to speed it up, right?
<superm1> JamieBennett, did you test that preseeds were still getting loaded with your changes?  I'm seeing bug 518272 at least on the latest dailies
<Zinn> Bug 518272 in casper (Ubuntu) "preseed is not getting loaded at boot" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/518272
<karlcloudy> I'm unable to get ATI HDMI audio to work using mythbuntu
<karlcloudy> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<JamieBennett> superm1: Everything seemed to be working last time I checked, I'll look into the bug now
<balachmar> Hi, I have experienced green bars over the recordings and other screen corruption in Mythbuntu 9.10. Can anybody help me to fix it? I have uploaded pictures of the screen: http://picasaweb.google.com/WLigtenberg/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLrv0IS3qM_9Kw#5435951487126608930 and http://picasaweb.google.com/WLigtenberg/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLrv0IS3qM_9Kw#5435951623431401058
<boludiko> hai
<boludiko> well i can't see tv on my mythbuntu, i was sawing it and in a moment this stop and want to work
<boludiko> dmesg show me that the tv card was working
<boludiko> but i can't see any channel
<boludiko> don't detect signal power on the antena
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-09
<jakent> nvidia drivers are killing me ... can't get the HDMI sound to work... AND the resolution is just unfixable
<ahhughes_> jakent, out of curiosity... what card have you got?
<jakent> the built in for the GeForce 9200 motherboard
<jakent> reading all these articles over on nvnews ...
<rhpot1991> jakent: 1. check your bios to make sure its set for hdmi output (for both video and sound)
<jakent> yeah, checked that... works under Vista
<jakent> updating all the various pieces parts now ... will give it a try again in a bit
<rhpot1991> if you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rhpot1991> should see hints as to what is going on
<rhpot1991> jakent: might be worth trying to update your bios as well
<rhpot1991> jakent: and I'm assuming you actually installed the nvidia restricted drivers, correct?
<jakent> yes... updated to the latest version off the nvidia site from source
<jakent> which has screwed up the resolutions... and killing me w/ over scan
<rhpot1991> hmmm I prob wouldn't do that
<rhpot1991> if you want something newer, enable our daily builds 190.56 (I think) is in there
<rhpot1991> 190.53, I was close
<jakent> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2a370d3b
<jakent> hrm...
<jakent> so, question one, focusing on video
<jakent> actually, never mind, I think this problem is due to the flatscreen
<jakent> though it worked fine with the ubuntu drivers, not the nvidia
<rhpot1991> Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 720
<rhpot1991> it detected 720p, sounds about right to me
<jakent> yes, whch is what my screen sHOULD be
<jakent> however, i can only see the middle 2/3s of the screen...
<jakent> majority of the chrome around the desktop is off screen... can get to it and click it just can't see it
<jakent> doesn't have that problem when i don't use the NVidia driver... and that resolution
<theduck> hello, i have an original xbox and would like to know if I can run mythbuntu as a mythtv frontend to watch movies on my network without actually installing it on the xbox?
<rhpot1991> theduck: you are going to need to install on it
<rhpot1991> and as far as I know the packages for it are incredibly out of date
<rhpot1991> theduck: you could do some research and see if you can run an up to date XBMC version on it, that should be able to connect to a backend
<rhpot1991> jakent: sounds like overscan
<theduck> ok.  thx.
<jakent> rhpot1991: yeah... ideas on correcting for it?
<rhpot1991> jakent: there is normally a little bit that goes off the screen, for instance I can't see the menu on mine
<jakent> i can see a single line of grey at the bottom of my screen
<rhpot1991> jakent: well you can google and tweak your nvidia settings, or you can find out how to make your tv stop doing this (not all can, but thats the correct fix)
<rhpot1991> jakent: most of the time if you don't use hdmi it goes away, if you use vga or dvi instead
<jakent> yeah, seeing that as well
<rhpot1991> or some tvs let you specify what kind of mode the input is, and normally you can choose pc or "just scan" or something similar that doesn't do overscan
<rhpot1991> jakent: personally I live with it
<rhpot1991> its annoying on some setup menus, but thats what vnc is for
<rhpot1991> and then you don't get the garbage on the top and bottom of your video on your screen
<jakent> rhpot1991; yes, been using vnc for that very reason
<jakent> so... to use this like I want to use it... looks like I should probably revert back to Vista...
<jakent> i can run the mythtv front end there
<jakent> plus then the remote will work again i guess
<jakent> i'll sleep on it for a day or two before i do something so dramatic
<ZykoticK9> How do I actually delete shows i've recorded?  I select Delete from the menu, but the space is not changing.  Reason I ask, my drive is 100% full.
<rhpot1991> ZykoticK9: by default it does a "slow delete"
<rhpot1991> eventually they should start deleting
<rhpot1991> you can disable that in mythtv-setup if you want
<ZykoticK9> rhpot1991, thanks, was just doing some reading research about the "delete" / "slow delete"
<rhpot1991> ZykoticK9: ya it didn't use to be default but changed somewhere around the .22 release
<ZykoticK9> rhpot1991, and it's in mythtv-setup not the Setup in the frontend?
<ZykoticK9> rhpot1991, nevermind - being in mythtv-setup only makes sense
<rhpot1991> ZykoticK9: ya its the first option (general, I think)
<rhpot1991> a few pages in
<dragon> Has anyone successfully connected MythTV to a comcast cable box?
<rhpot1991> dragon: lots of ways to connect it, you should be more specific :)
<dragon> I'd like to use a box with Mythbuntu as a DVR, and plug it into the comcast cable box to provide a backend of some sort.
<dragon> rhpot1991: ^
<dragon> I'm still a little unsure about how Mythbuntu and the cable box fit in the scenario.
<rhpot1991> dragon: ok so I see you as having 2 choices
<rhpot1991> !firewire | dragon
<Zinn> dragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> thats the not so great choice
<rhpot1991> can be flaky, but is practically free (if it works at all)
<rhpot1991> or the hauppauge hd-pvr 1212
<rhpot1991> dragon: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.com] HD PVR Product overview
<dragon> rhpot1991: cable box's firewire is enabled, so that sounds feasible. I'll look into the HD PVR thing.
<rhpot1991> dragon: I have used firewire for the longest time
<rhpot1991> sine I got my hd-pvr I don't anymore
<rhpot1991> sine
<rhpot1991> since
<rhpot1991> firewire is not very reliable, so it all depends on your situation
<dragon> rhpot1991: did you use firewire with your cable box?
<rhpot1991> yes, 3 of them
<dragon> did cable box recognize it as an attached DVR by any chance?
<rhpot1991> and still have one hooked up (just in case)
<rhpot1991> you set it up in mythtv-setup as a tuner
<dragon> rhpot1991: What are the chances that mythtv installation will be able to communicate with it? Windows requires some drivers, but I do realize that Linux is superior.
<rhpot1991> dragon: depends on the model and how locked down your cable company has it
<rhpot1991> dragon: has a lot to do with your location normally, for instance I'm pretty lucky with it but I know a lot of people who don't get anything
<dragon> I'm not sure about the model. Comcast has like wiped out all the labels etc. I got into the diagnostic screen and found out that USB and Ethernet are disabled, but firewire is enabled.
<rhpot1991> my motorolas say it in the top right of the black covering on the front
<dragon> I'm in California, if that matters.
<rhpot1991> no idea
<rhpot1991> could google to see if others in your area report success
<dragon> This is a smaller box with no display screen, 4 LEDs in front, couple of ports in the back but mostly disabled.
<dragon> I'd try firewire and see if that works. Thanks for the info rhpot1991!
<rhpot1991> dragon: actually has firewire on the back?
<rhpot1991> I've seen the little ones without firewire
<dragon> rhpot1991: positive
<dragon> My plan was to make the cable box see MythTV backend as a DVR, so I could play the recordings on that box. From what I'm reading about firewire, it's a one-way data-stream.
<dragon> that box = cable box
<rhpot1991> well mythtv would be your dvr, and the cable box is a tuner for mythtv
<rhpot1991> does that make sense?
<dragon> rhpot1991: yes. That'd let me record TV programs to MythTV for later viewing.
<rhpot1991> no
<rhpot1991> that will let you record with mythtv
<rhpot1991> you cannot touch any recordings on your dvr
<rhpot1991> and by dvr I mean the comcast one
<dragon> The cable box's inbuilt DVR is disabled and comcast pretends that it doesn't have one.
<dragon> I understand that it'd let me record to MythTV but I won't be able to view them through the cable box.
<dragon> Is that correct?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> you would use mythtv to record and play back
<rhpot1991> imagine recording to a vcr
<dragon> got it
<dragon> rhpot1991: Can the cable box communicate with MythTV in any way besides transmitting analog A/V?
<dragon> I'm thinking TV listings etc.
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> for tv listings you want schedules direct
<dragon> got it. I just realized it's a law that requires cable companies to leave firewire enabled.
<dragon> I'm off to installing and trying it.
<dragon> thanks once again rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> np good luck
<Memphis{away}> Hey guys, just setup a new system running Mythbuntu 9.10 32bit, e3200, geforce 9300 with vdpau for decoding. Problem is that when I am rewinding livetv and I try and rewind back to the start of viewing ~0 seconds, it segfaults
<Memphis{away}> and mythfrontend crashes
<mrand> Memphis: are you running the latest 0.22 autobuilds?  If so, could you enable -dbg by following the directions here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Basic_Backtrace
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV
<stuarticus> Anyone have any experience of adding xbox 360 controllers to 9.10?
<stuarticus> Trying to et one working for mythgame
<stuarticus> Xbox 360 pad? Anyone know how?
<mrand> stuarticus: google turns up the following: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Joystick_Control and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825464
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Joystick Control - MythTV
<stuarticus>   jscalibrator has been dropped from repo
<stuarticus> 360 pad isn't showing up in dev/input
<stuarticus> can see it via lsusb though
<stuarticus> The how-to looks good though, will try, thanks mrand
<Memphis> Zinn: I'll do the dbg thing tomorrow afternoon. I really got to get some sleep first however (it's 1am here)
<Zinn> Hi Memphis, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Memphis> *mrand:
<Memphis> regarding the version; it's the one that's built into my distro: MythTV Version   : 22594
<Memphis> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-22-fixes
<mrand> Memphis: You'll pick up many bug fixes by enabling 0.22 autobuilds.   The latest is  0.22.0+fixes23473-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3
<mishehu> grrr
<mishehu> wonder why myth is refusing to delete a recording
<mishehu> I've tried deleting it 5 times now
<mishehu> and it won't disappear from the db and the filesystem
<gregl> It deletes gracefully,it depends on your file system how fast it deletes...\
<mishehu> it keeps showing up in the database though
<mishehu> when I go to "watch recordings" the recording is still there
<gregl> check your database for a crashed table..
<mishehu> better not be...  I just tried to use mythtranscode to export a recording with a cutlist, and it crapped out after about 620mb of what should have been around 2.6gb
<gregl> I had one once that would delete and then show up a few days later..It was a crashed table that caused that..
<mishehu> ...the problem of using MyISAM
<mishehu> I've yet to experience a crashed database or table in InnoDB
<mishehu> hmm odd, I'm wrong
<mishehu> the original for hat file was 722mb
<mishehu> weird.  and it was on atsc.  guess it's not 1080p  :-)
<mishehu> ugh I have to look up how to do the equilavent of REPAIR TABLE (SHOW TABLES) or something like that
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> a friend asked me if I knew of some PC DVR software, and I of course said that I'd heard of Myth
<kristian-aalborg> question is, is it suitable as a "beginners" linux thing?
<mortini> using mythbuntu, it's not that difficult to configure, assuming reasonable hardware, imo
<mrand> kristian-aalborg: it is close, but it depends on the user and what hardware it is being installed on.  Linux (and Ubuntu as well as other distro's) are very solid OS's.  MythTV is somewhat complicated, and Mythbuntu softens most of those corners.  Even still, MythTV itself should probably be considered beta software.
<mrand> very difficult question to answer without knowing the person.
<kristian-aalborg> compared to starting using ubuntu, how hard would it be to setup a working mythtv?
<mortini> hardware is the biggest thing
<kristian-aalborg> mrand: guess you're right... this is a person's who's above average with computers but new to linux
<mortini> if they have an unsupported encoder card, it could be a huge pain, or only a moderatly supported one
<kristian-aalborg> you mean the graphics card which is connected to the tv?
<mortini> yes
<mortini> for example, i'm running 9.04, but to get the PVR-150 IR blaster to work properly, i have to follow some instructions on another webpage
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<kristian-aalborg> well.... I guess said person just have to give it a try
<kristian-aalborg> I take it making a dual boot is as easy as with ubuntu?
<mortini> yeah, give it a try
<kristian-aalborg> okay
<kristian-aalborg> thanks ppl
<boludiko> hi
<boludiko> i have a question... how can i change the size for the subs?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-10
<quietone> newbie here. just found out i can connect my tv to the router. ah, but then what?
<tgm4883> quietone, I guess that would depend on the TV
<quietone> tgm4883: A 1 year old Sony  Bravia
<rhpot1991> might do interweb streaming of some stuff, or upnp, or just updates
<rhpot1991> google is your friend here
<tgm4883> yea I think it's a DLNA client
<quietone> rhpot1991: searching isn't working for me. too many new acronyms. too much detail. i need a conversation
<rhpot1991> quietone: look up your model on sony's website and download the manual
<quietone> rhpot1991: I have the manual in front of me. i still don't know what functionality it give me. or if I need more hardware.
<tgm4883> quietone, what is the model number
<quietone> tgm4883: KDL-46W4500
<tgm4883> quietone, looks like you can use it to connect to a DLNA server and view pictures or listen to music
<quietone> tgm4883: since I do can do that now via the HDMI cable, the advantage is being wireless?
<tgm4883> quietone, how do you do that via HDMI?
<quietone> tgm4883: Use Display to connect to two displays, set sound output to HDMI, then use rhytmbox. For pix or movies, I move the app window to the correct area of the extended display.
<tgm4883> quietone, the advantage then would be you don't need a pc connected to the TV
<quietone> tgm4883: still missing a big piece. The DLNA server is ... what ...  .where ...
<tgm4883> on your computer
<tgm4883> or perhaps your PS3?
<tgm4883> that might be a server
<quietone> tgm4883: what is a PS3?
<tgm4883> !google
<Zinn> This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://www.google.com/ )
<quietone> tgm4883: So I install sw to be a DLNA server and talk to the TV via our router?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> although if you have a computer hooked up to the tv, whats the point?
<quietone> tgm4883: learning, options etc
<quietone> tgm4883: there are 4 options in sw centre for 'myth', control centre, netTV, frontend, backend. which one do I need?
<tgm4883> you might be able to connect to the UPNP server in mythtv backend
<quietone> tgm4883: thank you for your patience. You've given me a place to start this weekend.
<tgm4883> no problem
<Faithful> How good can a TV Tuner be?
<Faithful> What about picture quality.
<Faithful> join #mythtv-users
<stuarticus> Hi, is there a way to add search functionality to mythgame? Scrolling through my thousands of games is quite impractical...
<Bartth> Playing livetv causes my video to stutter beyond viewability, it appears to me that it only happens on certain 'color schemes'. For example when watching the news, in the studio it's horrible but an outside report is good
<Bartth> Playing back videos is perfect
<Bartth> Only problems on mythtv 0.22, my old install 0.21 plays good
<Bartth> on exactly the same hardware (besides harddisk)
<Bartth> I can see errors like  NVP(2): prebuffering pause in the mythfrontend.log
<Bartth> Any ideas?
<Faithful> Anyone got a RTL2832u working?
<mrand> Faithful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/478379 may contain some instructions that might be helpful.  (don't know myself... just found it via googling that part number)
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #478379 in me-tv (Ubuntu): “me-tv does not work with rtl2832u-dvb-t-chip”
<stuarticus> Hi, is there a way to add search functionality to mythgame? Scrolling through my thousands of games is quite difficult.
<Faithful> Thanks guys... mrand Zinn
<Zinn> Hi Faithful, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Faithful> How do you tell the version of V4L Karmic has in the 2.6.31-19 kernel?
<mrand> Faithful: closest thing I can find: http://linuxtv.org/downloads/v4l-dvb-apis/ch07s02.html
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] 7.2. Changes of the V4L2 API
<Faithful> thanks mrand
<Faithful> Is there any benefit of running 64bit Mythbuntu as opposed to 32bit?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-11
<snail_> So i have a wintv pvr 500 card, which i can't seem to get to work at all, i believe i have the most up to date firmware, i have the /dev/video* devices but if i 'cat' them nothing spits out, they all just block
<snail_> can anyone possibly point me to some non out-of-date resource or help me set this up
<antiPosix> In "Watch Recordings" when I select on a particular recording, what do I press to change "recording settings" so I can, say, change the number of recordings per show?
<antiPosix> I think in the old version I would press right on my remote and select "edit recording"
<antiPosix> or "edit schedule"
<stuarticus> Hi can anyone advise if it's possible to replace mythmusic with amarok or rhythmbox (running fullscreen) I have ~140G of music and the interface is woeful. I saw a tutorial from 2007, would this still work with latest version? I use wireless mouse and keyboard so LIRC not an issue.
<iffi> hi
<iffi> I've got the problem that after installing the new mythbuntu, my videos are no longer shown in the frontend
<Bagg0r> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Bagg0r> anyone know how to install em28xx-drivers properly? I have a pinnacle hdtv usb stick that i want to install..
<boludiko> hi, i'm trying to change the size of the subs but i can't find the option
<boludiko> please helpme
<mrand> boludiko: subs?  I'm guessing you mean subtitles?  you're likely to find a more active group that could help you on #mythtv-users, the Mythbuntu forums, or the mythtv mailing lists.  I'd actually search each of those first before asking that question - seems like something that has likely be addressed previously.
<boludiko> i search only and i only find a steps to do but in other early version of mythtv, with mplayer has player
<boludiko> but in this version with internal i don't find anything
<Bagg0r1> anyone know how to install em28xx-drivers properly? I have a pinnacle hdtv usb stick that i want to install..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-12
<JamieBennett> not sure if that went through, damn connection
<Zinn> JamieBennett: Please watch your language.
<JamieBennett> superm1: did the latest casper fix solve your preseed problem?
<JamieBennett> ?
<superm1> JamieBennett, well it looks like the cdimage didn't publish for today yet: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Index of /mythbuntu/daily-live
<superm1> the 02-11 image failed to build from a transient cd image builder problem
<superm1> and 02-12 probably builds in about an hour
<JamieBennett> Ah, I'll take a look at the image later and test
<superm1> cool thanks.  i suspect it should be better considering the change evan made
<JamieBennett> Yeah, apparently me closing the fd's debconf was using and using a kill wasn't enough to write out the database correctly
<JamieBennett> but hopefully thats sorted now and we have faster live sessions across the board
<JamieBennett> umm, mythbuntu.org site doesn't like my launchpad openid login details for some reason
<superm1> what's the error it's throwing at you?
<superm1> what's your LP username? It might not like that actually too
<superm1> i see you signed in and a member for about 33 seconds, so i think you got in eventually?
<JamieBennett> Ah, as if by magic it now works. Always happens when you state publically that it doesn't work ;)
<JamieBennett> jet-lab from Portland means I've been up all night, doesn't do well for the old brain matter
 * JamieBennett goes to look though mythbuntu documentation
<superm1> we're in the process of moving a lot of content around you'll probably notice
<JamieBennett> I'll fix things if I see errors
<superm1> cool thanks
<superm1> there are two different wikis now, a contributors (for developers/triagers/artists/etc) and a users (for howtos, docs etc)
<Bagg0r1> anyone know how to install em28xx-drivers properly? I have a pinnacle hdtv usb stick that i want to install..
<boludiko> hi
<boludiko> i have a question... i see that in mythtv 0.22 the video player is "internal", so i'm trying to change the sub font size... but i cant find the option, i read about it and i find a way to change the size but doesn't work
<Bagg0r1> anyone know how to install em28xx-drivers properly? I have a pinnacle hdtv usb stick that i want to install..
<lieuwe> hi, i just installed mythbuntu, but all the chars in mythtv appear as squares... wtf?
<Bagg0r1> anyone know how to install em28xx-drivers properly? I have a pinnacle hdtv usb stick that i want to install..
<rhpot1991> Bagg0r1: have you tried asking in #mythtv-users?
<lieuwe> halp?
<gmathews> hey there
<_martin_> trying to set up mythbuntu-diskless-server... when running ltsp-build-client I got a dpkg error (dependency problems prevent configuration of libqtgui4) which terminated ltsp-build-client
<_martin_> so I chroot:ed and fixed it with dpkg --configure -a
<_martin_> but when I try to run ltsp-build-client again it tells me that I need to remove the old root directory...
<_martin_> but doing so will probably just leave me in the same situation again...
<_martin_> is there a way to force ltsp-build-client to "continue"... or how do I fix the original problem (dependency problem with libqtgui4)
<mrand> _martin_: unfortunately diskless is unsupported right now - it hasn't been updated in a while.  I assume by dependency with libqtgui4, you're saying that since that is installed (I'm assuming that you are on 0.22), it is blocking diskless install.  That is probably correct because the package hasn't been updated for 9.10 that I'm aware of.
<rhpot1991> I was under the impression that diskless worked and we were just missing the GUI, I could be wrong
<mrand> I could easily be more wrong than you, rhpot1991 ;-)
<rhpot1991> mrand: someone is wrong and its prob tgm4883
<mrand> I can't argue against that.
<_martin_> hum... if I run apt-get in the chroot with the packages in 030-mythbuntu after I have run dpkg --configure -a.... it says everything is installed at the latest version
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-13
<f0urtyfive> anyone have an idea why I get red boxes flashing every once and a while when watching HD quality tv in myth?
<rhpot1991> f0urtyfive: bad signal somewhere?
<rhpot1991> sounds like maybe a digital breakup
<f0urtyfive> yeah thats what I figured... it always clears up real quick though...
<f0urtyfive> its like a grid of red blocks, quite annoying :D
<rhpot1991> f0urtyfive: what kind of tuner?
<f0urtyfive> I have a hdhomerun
<f0urtyfive> annnndd....
<rhpot1991> f0urtyfive: do you see it on more than one tuner?
<f0urtyfive> I dont know, I dont have much HD so I dont see it that often :D
<rhpot1991> I used to get digital breakups on my HDHR, so I took it off the network and run it straight into my master backend now
<f0urtyfive> yeah I use my HDHR for an IR reciever as well so :/
<f0urtyfive> (and its two floors up)
<f0urtyfive>  Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250
<f0urtyfive> is my other tuner
<f0urtyfive> but I'm not sure which one the boxes are on, since my myth install seems to be showing 4 tuners
<hipitihop> I want to allow other hosts to access the db, what is the correct way ?
<hipitihop> I'm trying to setup mymote app in iphone and getting disconnected.
<DaveQB_> How do you enable the Control Centre option to be displayed in the settings menu? So far, I can't select it without jumping through hoops to get the Desktops Main menu open...
<DaveQB> Oops, sorry, parted for a bit, I hope I didn't miss a response...
<superm1> DaveQB, it doesnt show up there for the 0.22 or 0.23 releases by default
<DaveQB> superm1: Thanks for the response. Hmmm I am using 9.10 and 0.22.0
<superm1> DaveQB, you can modify the xml file if you want to add it in there
<DaveQB> superm1:  is there a way to "enable" it? Hack some config/xml?
<DaveQB> superm1:  Ahhhhh
<DaveQB> superm1:  Path for it please?
<superm1> DaveQB, i dont know off hand which xml file it is, but they're all in /usr/share/mythtv
<DaveQB> superm1:  Ahh huh! I see :-)
<DaveQB> superm1:  Why is not enabled by default?
<superm1> DaveQB, because you cant control it with a remote
<DaveQB> Every review/tutorial I see says to open it graphically...
<superm1> yeah we used to have it there
<DaveQB> Hmmm I see
<DaveQB> superm1:  Oh I see
<superm1> you can open it graphically from the applications menu when you quit mythfrontend
<DaveQB> I like how it used to be ;-)
<superm1> help get us a patch to do remote support in there, and we'll gladly :)
<DaveQB> Oh, if you quit the frontend, you are left with an XFCE desktop?
<DaveQB> superm1:  hehe but it was listed before right? How did it work then?
<superm1> Yeah you are
<superm1> it didnt work with the remote, it just required you use a keyboard/mouse when you picked it
<DaveQB> superm1: and to launch tyhe frontend again....a desktop icon or in the main XFCE menu?
<superm1> in the menu
<superm1> you can make a desktop icon if you want, sure though
<DaveQB> superm1: Right, cool. I like that, personally. Having it there as an option, but I can see noobs getting confused...
<ripperda> hi, I'm ripping dvds and I'm curious what the easiest way to find out what each track is
<ripperda> in some cases, I would like to rip trailers, etc, so I'm curious if there's an easy way to play back specific tracks to see what they are
<ripperda> ah, found the mplayer commands to play back a specific title
<batrams> Hi - I see some kernel errors(?) in my /var/log/messages. Is it a bad idea to try a kernel update?
<mrand> batrams: no, kernel updates that are offered via the update/upgrade services are generally good.  But before doing that, it might be good to google the potential messages.
<batrams> Thankls
<batrams> This AM the box was locked - could not even ssh in and I saw messages such as this:
<batrams> Feb 13 10:13:30 mythbox kernel: [40889.717840] type=1503 audit(1266074010.163:54): operation="open" pid=5166 parent=5165 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<mrand> batrams: I've seen that before.   ah... here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/444479
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #444479 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (Ubuntu): “missing apparmor access rule ”
<mrand> google also turns up this: http://bokov.net/weblog/administration/quick-fix-problem-with-mysql-starting-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Zinn> [bokov.net] Alexey Bokov’s weblog » Blog Archive » Quick fix problem with mySQL starting on Ubuntu 9.10
<batrams> Thanks - I'll check it out!
<dashcloud> folks, I just had a bizarre experience with restoring my database backup
<dashcloud> I needed the mythtv user to drop the database (root user would not work), and the root user to create the new database- which is a little strange I think
<mrand> dashcloud: When I was playing around with backup and restore, I think I noticed that too.  sorry, don't know what else to say about it.
<fukdnscerd> new mythbuntu install, set video directory, made sure its readable by everyone, and mythtv still tells me it finds no files.  Tried setting verbosity to all, but it doesnt say what directory its loading, only that its getting the default video directory from the db
<mrand> fukdnscerd: you scanning for files after you enter mythvideo?
<fukdnscerd> i have it set to browse the folder by default, but i did try using video manager to scan and it also comes up with no files
<mrand> browse by folder doesn't auto scan, so that doesn't count.  But it sounds like you did request it to scan ('m' key, or MCE button)?
<fukdnscerd> ahhh, previous versions of myth scanned automatically for changes when video manager was started correct??  I don't ever remember having to tell it to scan before!!!  well either way it did it
<mrand> fukdnscerd: So it's fixed?  Previous versions you had to go into mythvideo setup.  Mythvideo setup has basically been eliminated, and understandably if you had a huge library, you might not want it scanning everytime you enter the plugin.
<fukdnscerd> i see.... yes it is fixed, thanks
<fukdnscerd> is it normal for it to take a few minutes to download metadata for movies
<fukdnscerd> if i already have part of the meta data downloaded, then it is very fast, but for new movies takes up to 2 minutes to update metadata in myth even thought the log shows its complete
<thafreak> Hello group, I'm curious if mythbuntu 10.04 will be an LTS release?
<thafreak> Also, if I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, does the DB schema change significantly? Will I lose all my current recorded show info and schedules?
<fukdnscerd> .04 releases are usually lts
<fukdnscerd> i think
<fukdnscerd> not sure on the DB
<fukdnscerd> may have found a bug!! in video manager, if you try to exit video manager before dowload meta data script is finished, mythtv crashes with: "QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running."
<mrand> fukdnscerd: I think I recall it being said that the image retrieval is done in the background so it doesn't block other stuff.
<mrand> thafreak: yes.  Every other .04 release is LTS.  10.04 is.
<mrand> !debug | fukdnscerd
<Zinn> fukdnscerd: To report crashes, please follow the directions outlined under the "Basic backtrace" section of http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<fukdnscerd> thanks
<fukdnscerd> do i have to create links to my video, video cover, etc. directories for access from mythweb
<fukdnscerd> nvm
<mrand> fukdnscerd: it's been a long time... I don't recall.
<mrand> fukdnscerd: ah... what did you find?
<fukdnscerd> there are already links created, but they point to the standard directories... I keep my data in non-standard locations
<fukdnscerd> so should just have to recreate links
<mrand> gotcha.  where were they pointing to by default?
<fukdnscerd> /var/lib/mythtv/video
<mrand> was this a fresh install or an upgrade?  I thought it had changed to vidoes (with an 's')
<fukdnscerd> yes, most recent mythbuntu image....  It may have been, I might have been mistaken..
<fukdnscerd> you are right it did have an s
<fukdnscerd> my existing storage was set up for the old scheme
<mrand> very good.  thanks for verifying that.
<gbee> how do I disable gnome-screensaver, dead, never coming back to life? I'd uninstall it but mythbuntu-desktop requires it for some vexing reason
<mrand> gbee:  superm1 would have to answer why it is listed as a requires.  I believe the problem you are seeing may be caused by https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #428884 in vlc (Ubuntu): “gnome-screensaver-command --poke no longer inhibits screensaver”
<gmathews> hey all
<gmathews> what graphics would i need to run mythbuntu - primary need would be to display 1080p rips of video
<gmathews> *graphics card
<mrand> gmathews: the only question that generates more interest than that one is which tuner to use ;-)
<mrand> If your CPU is powerful enough, nearly any graphical output device woud work.
<gmathews> mrand: u reckon? I am running Kubuntu 9.10, not too happy when connecting the pc to my bravia 40", video is a lil sluggy - using an onboard 6150
<mrand> If you are trying to minimize CPU power, then the general advice is to buy something Nvidia based which support VDPAU
<gmathews> whats VDPAU
<gmathews> okay let me google :D
<gmathews> interesting its for series 8 and onwards :D
<mrand> Pretty much.  There are slight variations between cards, with some having a few more features than others.
<gmathews> mrand is setting up mythbuntu worth it for just playing media on disk - or should i get something like the mede8er MED500X..trying to weigh out between buying a graphics card and putting cash into a new graphics card
<mrand> !vdpau | gmathews
<Zinn> gmathews: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<gmathews> i mean wigh out between putting cash into a graphics card or a media center like the mede8er
<gmathews> *weigh
<mrand> I'd have to read up on the MED500X.
<gmathews> its one of those media centers thaat can play anything on disc
<gmathews> HDD i mean
<gmathews> which is what i want really..but i have been using ubuntu for a while..so want to see its capabilities as a media center
<gmathews> need to figure out a way to get a remote working for mythbuntu too tho ;/
<mrand> Depends on what you're looking for then.  MythTV excels at scheduling and recording TV from its various sources.
<gmathews> hmmm i see..i'm just keen for having a media center to play stuff from my HDD
<mrand> gmathews: lirc doesn't require mythbuntu... it can be installed by itself.
<gmathews> mrand: lirc?
<gmathews> !lirc | gmathews
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<gmathews> ;/
<mrand> hahaha  I'm surprised Zinn doesn't know that.
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> it's the software which handles most remote controls.  Google will tell you lots about it.  Anyway, MythTV could certainly do what you want, but is not its primary focus.  XMBC and other media software may be a bit more targeted for just that application if that's all you want/need.
<superm1> gbee, it's because it was a depends rather than recommends for mythbuntu-desktop.  you can safely remove mythbuntu-desktop as it's just a metapackage.  just keep in mind that if you upgrade to 10.04, the upgrades go smoother when the metapackages are intact
<superm1> mrand, ^
<mrand> thanks for the reminder
<gmathews> mrand: sorry was having a smoke..okay i need to  do more googling it seems 'D
<gmathews> mrand: thanjs for ur time
<mrand> sure thing.
<gbee> mrand: poking has always been a pretty fragile and imperfect way of dealing with the screensaver, and doesn't handle the screensaver kicking in when idle in the menus, like many people my mythbuntu box is a dedicated frontend connected to a TV, I don't need the screensaver at all
<gbee> if I can safely remove it as superm1 says, then that's better in the long run
<superm1> can switch the screensaver over to a Recommends for 10.04 so it's easier to remove too
<mrand> superm1: that might help people live with bug that you can't seem to kill it.
<thafreak> mrand: I know every other .04 release is usually LTS, but does that mean mythbuntu is LTS too? I heard some variations (like lubuntu) aren't LTS
<superm1> there is no formal "support" so it's irrelevant
<superm1> but it means the repos live for a longer time
<gbee> thafreak: I expect that the core OS is still LTS but I can't speak for that, what I can say is that no long term support is offered for mythtv, once a new version is out we expect people to upgrade or put up with bugs, we don't have the manpower to maintain multiple versions
<superm1> as the mythbuntu developers we'll try to keep autobuilds going for as long as is sustainable
<superm1> gbee is correct that the core OS is still LTS
<mrand> anyone have a favorite hex editor that will open binary files, allow for searching, and jumping to locations?
<superm1> whatcha hackin on?
<gmathews> mrand: xmbc is exactly what i was looking for, thanks!
<mrand> superm1: car chip.  I burned a lot of chips for friends a long time ago.  One has had some engine work done and the point-and-click chip burning tools that people use now can't do a few of the customizations that I did back then.  So I'm taking the revised chip that he has and changing it slightly.
<mrand> Shift light, in this case.
<mrand> WOW.  Bless is a really nice hex editor.  will even support find&replace and insert, as well as goto  much nicer than back when I used emacs
<hipitihop> Is 6546 still the standard telnet port for frontend remote control ?
<superm1> the port hasn't changed afaik
<superm1> so yes, 6546
<hipitihop> and does frontend need to be restart if I change the port in setup ?
<superm1> i dont know.  doesn't hurt to restart the frontend if it's not working immediately though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-14
<hipitihop> superml, indeed a restart has got things back in sink and it now responds correctly on 6546. Thanks.... I'm now happily using MyMote IPhone app to control mythtv
<fukdnscerd> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fukdnscerd> having trouble getting mythtv to use the entire desktop.  started fullscreen, tried using screens wizard but cant extend to lower right corner, arrow just dissapears as if off screen
<fukdnscerd> it sits at top left corner with black bands on the right and bottom
<capnemo2080> Hi Everyone... I have installed Mythbuntu on my machine using the Wubi installer but when I restart my machine and select Mythbuntu from the boot-loader options all I get is a grub> prompt.  What could be wrong?  Please advise. Thanks.
<rileyp> anyone help with diskless clients time being wrong
<rileyp> mythbuntu server has ntp installed and clinet image has it as well
<rileyp> anyone there?
<rileyp> bump
<capnemo2080> quit
<capnemo2080> \quit
<slick666> hello all
<slick666> I'm looking to move from a single myth system to a server
<slick666> with multiple frontends
<rhpot1991> slick666: go on?
<slick666> sry
<slick666> I was fixing a fat finger message
<slick666> the server is a VM on an ubuntu server
<slick666> I think I have everything right
<slick666> but the USB hauppauge device shows up
<slick666> but it doesn't seemto load
<slick666> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2040:7200 Hauppauge
<slick666> is there a way to reload this manually?
<rhpot1991> what are you using for the VM, virtualbox?
<slick666> KVM
<slick666> it's on a quadcore Xeon but it's the only VM running right now
<rhpot1991> no experience there sorry, its generally not recommended to run your backend in a VM
<rhpot1991> sounds like that might be more of a question for the ubuntu server team
<slick666> for some reason the #KVM channel is moderated so I can't ask the question there
<slick666> the VM seems happy, and it has the USB device
<slick666> but with now /dev/dvb/adapter0
<rhpot1991> slick666: register with freenode and you should be good
<slick666> notmuch myth can do :(
<slick666> oh
<slick666> I'llgive that a shot
<slick666> thanks
<mrand> type??
<rhpot1991> what now mrand?
<mrand> just my daughter typing in the wrong window
<rhpot1991> heh, that makes more sense
<rhpot1991> teaching her how to support users?
<mrand> lol.  Trying my best!
<hansaplast> need some help with mythtv-backend during boot
<hansaplast> need some help with mythtv-backend during boot
<rich> tried loading MythUbuntu 9.10 - restart always fails at GRUB ... simply get the GRUB prompt
<rich> Used whole drive so the MRB should be ok ...
<rich> Hansaplast - what is your problem?
<hansaplast> ivtv drivers are loaded AFTER the backend during startup. Therfore I manually need to restart the backend to get thigs working.
<hansaplast> can you get into single usermode ?
<rich> don't know how with GRUB ... starting to research now.  It's been too long since I layed w/grub
<rich> ivtv driver ordering was an issue i recall playing with a few years ago when I did a SuSE install
<rich> don't remember the solution - since I suspect it is no longer applicable.
<hansaplast> I need to fiddle with /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf but I'm unfamiliar with upstart
<rich> upstart?
<rich> meaning the order at bootup?
<hansaplast> upstart is a mechanism ubuntu (karmic) uses for starting daemons during  the boot process.
<hansaplast> since I'm more familliar with freebsd then ubuntu I'm stuck here.
<rich> sorry - really can't help - just started using Ubuntu.
<hansaplast> afa your grub problem. Not so familliar with it either but I seem to recall that you can  manually enter the kernel params.
<rich> just came across a bug report on launchpad that says it defaults to installing grub on hd0 b on hd0 even if you are installing ubuntu to a different drive.
<rich> I have not worked with this system in so long ... but I suspect the drive I want is not the 1st drive ... need to go check
<hansaplast> hmmm. Seems that with ubuntu 9.10 grub is replaced with grub2..
<rich> reading further - looks like it is within Ubuntu & not just the MythUbuntu
<rich> yeah - just reading that
<hansaplast> can you try: set root=(hd1,1)
<rich> think I found something on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/414996 - Soulmates_2003 on 2010/01/10 posted something with grub cmds
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #414996 in Mythbuntu: “[karmic] grub re-writes boot sector on wrong drive on fresh install”
<rich> Zinn ... thanks - just reading that!
<Zinn> Hi rich, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rich> hmmm ... BIOS says the drive I wanted to use is in fact the first ...
<hansaplast> Partition numbering has changed. The first partition is now 1 rather than 0. The first device is still 0, however (no change).
<rich> The display only shows the word GRUB - everything I type is ignored
<hansaplast> what drive did you installed on?
<rich> have 3 drives - 1 80GB, one 320 GB and one 400GB
<rich> I built it on the 80GB which is the primary IDE drive (BIOS reported)
<rich> I may just load UBuntu to see if the error remains ... can then build Myth or use the packages
<hansaplast> you also use sata? If you use a mixed (IDE/SATA) setup, maybe drive order is  confused
<rich> ANy thought of 64 bit playing a role?
<rich> Good point.  The 400 GB is likely a SATA drive ...
<rich> yep!  need to open it up and see what is inside...
<hansaplast> else try booting the live cd and check which drive is used to boot from
<rich> IIRC - th e80GB drive was the one used there
<hansaplast> used wher?
<hansaplast> *where
<rich> When i booted from the live CD, and the booted from the first disk, I think it was the 80GB drive that was booted from.  It had Ubuntu on it (karmic) so there was not a ready difference to see
<hansaplast> bump..
<hansaplast> So you can boot with the live cd?
<hansaplast> I mean, can you boot the installed partition using the live cd?
<hansaplast> If so you can use 'mount -v' to see which drive is mounted /
<rich> sorry - went & opened the box up ... booting from LiveCD
<rich> brb
<hansaplast> brb2 smokin (outside)
<hansaplast> back
<rich> think I figured it out.
<rich> When re-installing, the 400GB drive is on sda1, the 80GB is sdb1.  So the 80GB is not the first drive after all
<hansaplast> And? what was the prob?
<rich> since I blew both drives during the install, GRUB is hosed
<hansaplast> You have defect drives?
<rich> This system was on the shelf for a long time ... that is possible
<hansaplast> aha. Found a solution for my problem to.
<hansaplast> I hope... need testing though :)
<rich> I tend to think the configuration is ... questionable at best.  So I should disassemble & reassemble to be sure things are inserted as I want/know
<rich> What was your solution?
<hansaplast> Test the drives before install :)
<rich> It is fun looking in the mirror to find the source of the problem ... I do it waaay to often
<rich> Have a great nite/day (whichever is right for you)
<hansaplast> nite. NL here
<hansaplast> you too.. Sleep well
<rich> ciao
<hansaplast> doei.
<fried_penguin> I think I have a permissions prob going on. Getting empty recordings
<hansaplast> which user is running mythtv
<hansaplast> backened
<hansaplast> @fried_penguin which user is running the backend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-07
 * pcluser goes to look into fstab
<Newbuntu81> Hi All.  Is this the Mythbuntu channel?
<Newbuntu81> I thought I typed in #mythbuntu but the name says #ubuntu-mythtv at the top now
<Newbuntu81> Ok I'll take silence as a yes.
<Newbuntu81> I'm using Mythbuntu 10.10.  I'm having trouble viewing LiveTV...it goes back to the login screen.  Any idea how to fix it?
<patdk-lap> nope, don't use 10.10
<patdk-lap> maybe someone will be around in 12hours or so
<patdk-lap> dunno if anyone else will be on tonight
<mrand> Newbuntu81: check the frontend and backend logs
<Newbuntu81> Is this the newest Mythtv/Mythbuntu?
<Newbuntu81> <mrand> Newbuntu81: check the frontend and backend log
<Newbuntu81> whoops
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Version   : 26437
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes
<Newbuntu81> Network Protocol : 23056
<Newbuntu81> Library API      : 0.23.1.201000710-1
<Newbuntu81> QT Version       : 4.7.0
<patdk-lap> defently not
<patdk-lap> I didn't even think that existed in 10.10
<patdk-lap> oh, it is 0.23.1 for 10.10
<patdk-lap> I'm running 0.24 on 10.04
<Newbuntu81> beats me
<Newbuntu81> i'm updating it now.
<Newbuntu81> i had installed all of the System updates, but not Myth updates.
<Newbuntu81> I'm surprised it isn't set to allow Myth updates by default
<patdk-lap> it shouldn't be, that would be evil
<patdk-lap> cause if you have mythtv on more than one system, all of them need to update at the same time, or they won't talk
<Newbuntu81> oh that's true. brb reboot
<Newbuntu81> ok now my versioning shows:
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Version   : v0.24-151-g1a69c92
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Branch    : fixes/0.24
<Newbuntu81> Network Protocol : 63
<Newbuntu81> Library API      : 0.24.20101129-1
<Newbuntu81> QT Version       : 4.7.0
<Newbuntu81> I DO have to reboot for changes to take effect, right?
<rhpot1991> grumble, he is gone
<rhpot1991> mrand: it sounds like he has the xvmc issue
<mrand> rhpot1991: there are number of possible causes.  xvmc was causing crashes out of X.
<rhpot1991> mrand: I thought we decided to drop xvmc support?
<mrand> yes.
<mrand> I was saying that if his wasn't crashing, it probably wasn't xvmc
<rhpot1991> was he on an old build?
 * patdk-lap is just using gnome
<patdk-lap> and it randomly crashs
<patdk-lap> but not enough to really bother me
<pcluser> Thanks guys, for help in getting my swap file running.
<mrand> patdk-lap: we aren't talking about xfce (a window manager like gnome).   xvmc is a video decode offload, like vdpau.
<Newbuntu81> Can anyone state what firmware should be used for setting up the HVR-2250 with Mythbuntu 10.10?
<Newbuntu81> Should it be 1) NXP7164-2010-03-10.1.fw, or 2) v4l-saa7164-1.0.3.fw?  I want both tuners set to cable, not over the air.
<mrand> Newbuntu81: I'd search the mythtv-users mailing list, or maybe ubuntu forums.
<Newbuntu81> What distro are you using with myth anyway?
<Newbuntu81> What's the newest stable kernel for Mythbuntu?
<LuckyPyrate> hey anyone awake
<LuckyPyrate> I just installed mythbuntu on my shuttle w/ ati tv wonder pro tv tuner on it
<LuckyPyrate> doesnt seem to be pulling any signal no matter what
<LuckyPyrate> i have been reading msg boards all day trying to figure it out
<LuckyPyrate> hit me up if someone comes in
<LuckyPyrate> hey hpeter
<Shadow__X> LuckyPyrate: have you checked if that tv tuner is supported?
<LuckyPyrate> yes it seems to be
<LuckyPyrate> all the boards i have read says it is
<LuckyPyrate> though some say mythbuntu identifies it as something it isnt
<LuckyPyrate> but it seems to be
<LuckyPyrate> according to dmsg
<Shadow__X> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI/AMD
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] ATI/AMD - LinuxTVWiki
<Shadow__X> aslong as you have a more recent kernel it should be supported
<LuckyPyrate> yes mine is third in list
<Shadow__X> once it comes up under /dev/video* then you would go into mythbackend setup and set it up under there
<LuckyPyrate> but every time i go to scan for channels it cannot fidn anything
<LuckyPyrate> im using an antennae
<Shadow__X> its an analog card
<Shadow__X> are you in the us?
<LuckyPyrate> yes
<Shadow__X> have you heard about the digital switch?
<LuckyPyrate> i use us-bcast
<LuckyPyrate> so this card is analog...wont work at all
<LuckyPyrate> damn
<Zinn> LuckyPyrate: Please watch your language.
<LuckyPyrate> oops sorry
<Shadow__X> i am pretty sure there has not been analog broadcast in the us for a while
<LuckyPyrate> i know i didnt know this card was analog
<LuckyPyrate> oh well i guess i will have to buy something more up to date
<Shadow__X> i could be wrong but to my knowledge you will not find anything. A good way to test that would be to hook up your antenna to a tv and scan there to see if you pickup any channels
<LuckyPyrate> thanks for your help
<LuckyPyrate> yes i do
<LuckyPyrate> there are plenty of digital channels
<LuckyPyrate> i just didnt realize this was a analog card
<Shadow__X> pickup analog channels
<LuckyPyrate> thanks for your help
<LuckyPyrate> neg
<Shadow__X> its listed as an analog channel
<Shadow__X> if you want to record digital broadcast (i.e. antenna) you get a tunner that supports atsc. QAM if for recording from the wire such as from a cable provider
<Shadow__X> hmm
<stanman246> hi i installed the autobuild deps, right after a new mythbuntu install, but if i run mythbackend -v it looks for libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0 which it obviously doesn't find
<stanman246> did i do something wrong?
<stanman246> hmm in synaptic i saw several parts were still 0.23.... so i'm updating that
<stanman246> didn't pick it up with apt-get update/upgrade
<mrand> stanman246: See what sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wants to do.
<stanman246> zero on all
<stanman246> but i think i've got it running now... be it with lots of lockups...
<stanman246> but there's an issue with the video's. can you help me a bit?
<stanman246> and sound....
<stanman246> aarg.... going to install it again....
<stanman246> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Newbuntu81> So anybody using the HVR 2250 card with Myth? I'm trying to get it working in analog mode. It works for over the air (ATSC).
<patdk-lap> I didn't think the analog drivers where even stable to test with yet
<Newbuntu81> I think someone is developing it. I'll find a link.
<patdk-lap> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2250
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 - LinuxTVWiki
<patdk-lap> ya, progress stopped a long time ago
<Newbuntu81> This isn't the link I was looking for, but looks like January of 2011. http://www.steventoth.net/linux/hvr22xx/
<Zinn> [www.steventoth.net] Index of /linux/hvr22xx
<patdk-lap> what is what I posted
<patdk-lap> and that is the digital driver
<patdk-lap> http://www.steventoth.net/blog/products/hvr-2250/
<Zinn> [www.steventoth.net] steventoth.net   » HVR-2250
<patdk-lap> guess that needs updating too
<patdk-lap> http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1443
<Zinn> [www.kernellabs.com] SAA7164 Analog support complete? – KernelLabs.com
<patdk-lap> like I said, still pre-alpha code
<Newbuntu81> "Support for its digital side was added to Hg in September 2009. " http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 - LinuxTVWiki
<Newbuntu81> "Experimental analog support was released by KernelLabs on July 31, 2010. See here for more details related to installing analog support: KernelLabs saa7164 analog "
<Newbuntu81> Patdk-lap, can I PM you?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-08
<DHR> I've built a new backend box and imported the from the old one, as per http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backend_migration.  It says to restore before running any myth programs.  Well, something in http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu blew away the database contents.  How should I proceed?  I tried stoping the backend and restoring again but that doesn't work.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Backend migration - MythTV
<DHR> a related question: what causes the required schema fix (I'm restoring from a .20 box)?
<Newbuntu81> Does anyone have any tips on errors preventing me from compiling the analog 2250 driver?  See details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10437860#post10437860
<Newbuntu81> Specifically, it looks like 2 things are causing me issues.
<Newbuntu81> 1. /home/michael/saa7164-v4l/v4l/au0828-video.c:185: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_free'
<Newbuntu81> 2. /home/michael/saa7164-v4l/v4l/au0828-video.c:255: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_alloc'
<Newbuntu81> ('usb_buffer_free' AND 'usb_buffer_alloc')
<fluvvell> not sure if any kiwis are online, but can someone confirm whether ppa:s are needed for vdpau in NZ?
<Newbuntu81> What Mythbuntu kernel is everyone running? I have 2.6.35 and was just told i should perhaps downgrade. Just curious what the rest of you are running?
<DHR> NewBuntu81: that message suggests that a header is missing (which should produce an earlier error message).  Not that I know the code, only the C language.
<Newbuntu81> Ah thanks DHR. Good info.  I saw something about adding the lines back in but I have no clue what files to edit.
<Patrickdk> Newbuntu81, have fun compiling that on .35 :)
<Patrickdk> all kinds of new security stuff went into the .33 kernel
<Patrickdk> so stuff made for <.33 kernel or maybe .34 kernel can be a bitch to make work
<Zinn> Patrickdk: Please watch your language.
<Patrickdk> oh heh
<Newbuntu81> Hmmm, so everyone here is on .35?
<Newbuntu81> I'm trying to fix my issues in compiling...the errors are due to: ('usb_buffer_free' AND 'usb_buffer_alloc')
 * Patrickdk wonders what he said to have Zinn comment
<Newbuntu81> In another room they suggested i downgrade the kernel.
<Patrickdk> I'm not
<fluvvell> Patrickdk, perhaps the b**ch word ?
<DHR> zinn is a bot.  It appears to notice clasic swear words.
<Zinn> Hi DHR, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Patrickdk> that was after zinn commented
<Zinn> Hi Patrickdk, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Patrickdk> hmm
<DHR> zounds
<DHR> 'sblood
<Newbuntu81> LOL
<fluvvell> ha, it seems z*nn has big ears
<DHR> merde
<Newbuntu81> So anyone know how to fix 1) 'usb_buffer_free' AND 2) 'usb_buffer_alloc')?
<Newbuntu81> I saw information saying I needed to add 2 lines to various files. I just don't know which files to edit.
<Newbuntu81> Here's my errors /log. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10437860#post10437860
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Hauppauge HVR-2250 analog support issues with MythTV - Page 8 - Ubuntu Forums
<DHR> I'd say that was a symptom.  Your headers (from the kernel, I guess) don't match what the code expected.
<Newbuntu81> Yep, Zinn, that's my post.
<Zinn> Hi Newbuntu81, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Patrickdk> zinn, I want to do something unsavory to you later.
<Zinn> Hi Patrickdk, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<DHR> I assume (hey, I don't know anything) that the drive is "out of tree" so it has trouble keeping up with kernel advances.
<Patrickdk> zinn is kinky
<Zinn> Hi Patrickdk, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Newbuntu81> LOL
<Newbuntu81> The funny part is...this is how I feel at work.
<Patrickdk> out of tree?
<Newbuntu81> You ask and ask and ask and get non-sensical answers. LOL.
<Patrickdk> dhr, all you have to do is make sure the backend isn't running
<Patrickdk> restore the db
<Patrickdk> then start the backend
<Patrickdk> after that, start a frontend, the frontend should upgrade the db
<DHR> patrickdk: thanks.
<Patrickdk> I can't remember if I upgraded my old .15 or if I started over
<Patrickdk> but been using myth since like .11
<Newbuntu81> Patrickdk: Are these tips for me?
<DHR> "out of tree" means, in the Linux world, code that isn't in the official Linux tree.  When people change the kernel, they make the required changes to the in-tree drivers but they don't do it for out-of tree drivers.
<DHR> the Right Thing is to work really hard at getting your driver accepted in the tree.  The usual barrier is quality of your code.  But many folks are too shy (or something) to submit their drivers.
<Newbuntu81> Oh nevermind. Patrickdk is helping DHR, and both he and DHR are helping me. Wow this gets confusing.
<Patrickdk> heh, guess so, I just call out mainline or screwed
<Patrickdk> I have only submitted one thing to the kernel
<Patrickdk> and they wanted it badly
<Patrickdk> all I did was email the kernel list saying I patched it, and alex cox took it and applied it
<Patrickdk> total of like 3 days
<DHR> a while ago?  Does Alan still act as a gatekeeper for anything?
<Patrickdk> I don't think so :)
<Patrickdk> this was back when pci/localbus didn't exist, 16bit isa baby :)
<Newbuntu81> and now we have PCIe
<Newbuntu81> Are people still using AGP for video cards, or has everyone switched over to PCI Express now?
 * Patrickdk wonders if anyone remembers localbus
<Patrickdk> or microchannel
<Patrickdk> hell, I have lots of 8bit isa cards still right next to me
<Zinn> Patrickdk: Please watch your language.
<Patrickdk> oh, it's hell
<Zinn> Patrickdk: Please watch your language.
<Patrickdk> Ihaving a hell of a good time :)
<Zinn> Patrickdk: Please watch your language.
<Newbuntu81> Has anyone else ran into these errors?
<Newbuntu81> My issues seem to be with:
<Newbuntu81> 1. /home/michael/saa7164-v4l/v4l/au0828-video.c:185: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_free'
<Newbuntu81> 2. /home/michael/saa7164-v4l/v4l/au0828-video.c:255: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_alloc'
<Patrickdk> you really can't use google at all can you
<Patrickdk> https://issues.asterisk.org/print_bug_page.php?bug_id=17383
<Zinn> [issues.asterisk.org] 0017383: [patch] usb_buffer_free/alloc renamed in 2.6.34; compat funcs dropped in 2.6.35-rc0 - Asterisk.org Issue Tracker
<Newbuntu81> LOL.  I've been searching for days.  That's why I thought hey--these people probably had to do it.  Maybe they know.
<patdk-lap> google: usb_buffer_free 2.6.35, click url
<Newbuntu81> Actually the patch failed.
<Newbuntu81> But maybe from the results I"ll know which 2 files to gedit
<Newbuntu81> Is there a preferred way to paste in errors in here?
<patdk-lap> patch?
<patdk-lap> you wheren't suppost to apply a PATCH from the url I posted
<patdk-lap> you where suppost to READ, and hack it yourself
<patdk-lap> or are you saying you don't know c at all?
<Newbuntu81> I don't know C very well...
<Newbuntu81> But the page had a patch.
<Newbuntu81> [wget patch] [License OK (v3.0)]
<Newbuntu81> wget 'https://issues.asterisk.org/file_download.php?file_id=26178&type=bug' -O - | patch -p0
<patdk-lap> the patch was for asterisk, not video
 * patdk-lap notes telephone system != video
<Newbuntu81> Sorry, I should have known it wouldn't be THAT easy
<patdk-lap> but if you read it, it is simpler
<patdk-lap> just a search/replace
<DHR> I don't remember when PCI came in.  Wikipedia says "did not gain significant market penetration until late 1994 in second-generation Pentium PCs" but I think that my P60 systems had PCI.
<patdk-lap> yep
<DHR> I recycled them last year so I cannot check.
<patdk-lap> 486's is when pci and localbus came in
<patdk-lap> but localbus was faster than pci, and cheaper
<patdk-lap> but you could only have like 3 localbus slots per computer, where pci wasn't so limited
<patdk-lap> localbus was also a very very long slot (if I remember right, it was a normal 16bit isa, plus the localbus on the end of it)
<DHR> The new Myth box I'm setting up has 5 PCI.  For analogue tuner cards.
<patdk-lap> 5 tuners?
<patdk-lap> I have 3 in my system, hardly any of them are ever busy
<DHR> Four at the moment.  Need a better splitter.
<patdk-lap> nothing on tv worth watching
<patdk-lap> mainly just use mythvideo
<DHR> everything worth watching can happen at the same time.  And it is recording for more than one person.
<patdk-lap> mine does 3 people
<patdk-lap> I opted for 4 pciex16 slots though
<patdk-lap> needed the slots for video cards
<DHR> My old myth box had 5 pci plus an AGP.  That makes it obsolescent.  I took over one PCI for a SATA controller.
<patdk-lap> my new one has 8 sata, only 6 usable
<patdk-lap> have sata mulpliers in 3 of them
<DHR> The tuners I've collected are all PCI.
<patdk-lap> so 18 usable sata ports :)
<patdk-lap> expandable to 26 (or 30 with usb boot)
<DHR> I'm only using 5 of the 6 in the box I've just built.
<DHR> multipliers don't work with all controllers, right?  So many under-advertised options in SATA.  Like: only some controllers support hot swap.
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> what southbridge you have?
<DHR> P43 chipset.  http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3637#ov
<patdk-lap> that is a northbridge
<patdk-lap> not south
<DHR> ICH10
<patdk-lap> that is good then
<patdk-lap> you have that jmb368 chip also
<patdk-lap> it's useless
<DHR> inexpensive board with 5 PCI.  Trust Gigabyte more than ECS
<DHR> good to know.  I've not connected any IDE.
<patdk-lap> oh they are only using it for ide
<patdk-lap> probably ok
<patdk-lap> mine does ide and two sata
<patdk-lap> but only two sata in raid mode (and when not in raid mode, only one sata)
<patdk-lap> and it's slow
<patdk-lap> so I just don't use them at all
<patdk-lap> mine is a beast of a system, atleast for myth
<DHR> Why would you use RAID mode?  My understanding is that software RAID is better.
<patdk-lap> it is
<patdk-lap> I wouldn't use it, so I don't use it
<patdk-lap> and the port mulpliers saved me
<patdk-lap> they max out at around 240MB/s per sata port
<patdk-lap> so only really fullspeed of 2-3 drives per port, instead of 5
<patdk-lap> but acceptable
<DHR> My impression (may not be right) is that the southbridges have unadvertised bottlenecks.
<patdk-lap> the ich10 fixed many of them
<patdk-lap> I know ich7/8 and I think 9, where all connected a single pci bus
<patdk-lap> so all the sata where limited to 100MB/s
<patdk-lap> been awhile since I looked at the ich10 datasheet
<DHR> why do you have such an overspeced machine for Myth.  Does it do something else?
<patdk-lap> it's a amd 1090T with 16gigs ram
<patdk-lap> with 4 gt240 video cards
 * mrand remembers localbus and microchannel.
<mrand> "It's like a multi-lane highway"
<patdk-lap> it's my primary workstation
<DHR> I remember s100.  I've still got an Altair.
<patdk-lap> I use the hdmi ports on each video card to feed a tv
<mrand> four tv's?
<patdk-lap> yep
<mrand> in one room?
<patdk-lap> and 4 monitors (for my workstation)
<patdk-lap> 4 rooms
<mrand> interesting setup.
<patdk-lap> power savings are much better having a beast, then several frontends
<DHR> I like a dedicated myth box.  That way it can sit in the corner, undisturbed, like an appliance.  My workstation gets rebooted several times a month.
<patdk-lap> I only reboot about once a month, for updates
<patdk-lap> I wanted the power to attempt to decode 4 hd streams at once
<patdk-lap> but I'm happy if it can do 2
<DHR> my old backend hasn't had updates in several years.  Still on Fedora Core 5.  For one thing, TV-Out support for that card disappeared for several years.
<patdk-lap> heh, I hated the tv out on the 350
<patdk-lap> used it for about a week
<patdk-lap> and dropped it
<mrand> patdk-lap: I'm not sure your are saving much power compared to a diskless Zotac, but you've got better control/options/power.
<mrand> (horsepower, I mean)
<patdk-lap> mrand, not sure, I would have to check
<patdk-lap> but it's not using much more power than my old system
<patdk-lap> a p4 D
<DHR> P4 D slurps power
<mrand> Heh.  I have my daughter on a P4.  It's loud and hot.
<patdk-lap> I have stacks and stacks of dells here that I fix
<patdk-lap> I keep replacing the bad caps on broken motherboards
<patdk-lap> and have a perfectly good computer
<DHR> during the P4 years I only bought AMD.
<patdk-lap> wife wants me to start tossing them out now
<DHR> Replacing bad caps if pretty labour intensive, isn't it?  you need to replace dozens per board, don't you?
<patdk-lap> have 5 p4 xeon dual systems :)
<patdk-lap> dhr, most of them was around 16
<patdk-lap> took me about an hour per board
<mrand> you a EE?  Saw you talking about reading the ich datasheet.
<patdk-lap> I started with electricity when I was a year old
<patdk-lap> learned it, did a lot with it
<patdk-lap> but around 14 or so, I learned, well, computers can manage electricity so much better :)
<patdk-lap> but I still have racks and racks of amd and national semiconductors, and some ti books
<patdk-lap> and I normally always read the datasheets for chips, expectially for server boards I'm looking at, to see how the slots are connected (shared bus or not) and what bandwidth is available form them to cpu/memory
<mrand> Yeah.  Intel is locking stuff down pretty tight now-a-days.  I have to request access just to ask them a question!
<mrand> stuff=documentaiton
<patdk-lap> ya, used to be I could easily get a datasheet and even power budget worksheet from their website
<patdk-lap> but this last time, it took me forever to find the datasheet, and no powerbudgets
<DHR> sometimes its what's not in the datasheet.  I couldn't figure out why my Acer Revo 3610, which came with 4G of RAM, couldn't see it all.  Turns out that intel didn't bother to drive all the address pins but see if you can find that in the datasheet.
<patdk-lap> it's in there
<patdk-lap> how much could it see?
<patdk-lap> and where you in 32 or 64bit mode?
<DHR> 4G of address space, some for the PCI
<DHR> 64-bit.  But PAE means that it shouldn't matter.
<patdk-lap> pae?
<patdk-lap> pae doesn't exist in 64
<patdk-lap> and not all cpu's support pae
<patdk-lap> my 64bit cpu only supported 3gig ram, and 32bit mode didn't support pae
<patdk-lap> ram limited was motherboard issue
<patdk-lap> but yes, all cpu's have only limited amount of address pins
<DHR> all Intel CPUs since Pentium Pro support PAE.  PAE only needed for 32, but that's why I said it didn't matter whether I used 64 or 32.
<patdk-lap> my cpu clearly said no pae support
<DHR> Which CPU?
<Newbuntu81> Why is software raid better than hardware? I thought hardware anything was better. (i.e. hardware encoding)
<DHR> real hardware RAID can have advantages.  But that is expensive.  The cheap stuff has no advantages, at least in the Linux world.
<patdk-lap> maybe motherboard issue again
<patdk-lap> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27519
<Zinn> [ark.intel.com] Intel® Pentium® D Processor 940 (4M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SL8WQ, SL94Q, SL95W
<patdk-lap> but booting any pae enabled kernel, would crash on boot
<DHR> It will surely have PAE on-chip.
<patdk-lap> 64bit and 32bit where ok
<DHR> that's odd.
<patdk-lap> ya
 * patdk-lap is scared of the memory layout of current systems
<DHR> chipsets and BIOSes and solder masks can all impose stupid limitations.
<patdk-lap> expecially 64bit
<mrand> uh, how would solder masks impose a stupid limitation?
<DHR> I meant traces: not enough lines.
<patdk-lap> you have ems block, or umb area
<patdk-lap> you have reserved spots for addin cards
<patdk-lap> then random pci/agp area
<patdk-lap> then random pcie areas in 64bit land
<DHR> most PCI reservations seem to be 32-bits so insignificant, if annoying.
<patdk-lap> all this latency memory readdressing :(
<DHR> every montherboard is NUMA
<DHR> you didn't even mention the new fangle PCI virtualization hardware, surely adding another level of latency
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> I'm already missing one or two thing that screw up the memory map, that I can't remember
<DHR> since it is on-chip, it may not matter (gate delays are so short these days)
<patdk-lap> I used to write protected mode startup code back on the 386/486, would hate to do it these days with how screwed up the memory ranges are
<DHR> IO MMU AMD-Vi, Intel VT-d
<DHR> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] IOMMU - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<DHR> The thing that gets me is SMM.  Completely behind the back of the OS.  Makes for uncontrollable jitter, for example.
<DHR> Can also create holes in OSes: apparently some BIOS SMM code makes assumptions about the MTRRs that users can falsify.
 * DHR ducks out for a bit
<qwebirc52383> Evening all
<qwebirc52383> Can anyone point me to the MD5 Checksum for mythbuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<bonelifer> http://mythbuntu.org/downloads
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Download | Mythbuntu
<bonelifer> Trouble Shooting link
<qwebirc52383> awesome ty
<bonelifer> MD5SUMS
<qwebirc52383> didnt see it in the dropdown, thanks
<bonelifer> After a fresh install of 10.10 I experience a standard black login screen. I login and can't "startx", I do a "sudo shutdown ..." to restart and I'm in the frontend. It does that everytime I update/install anything.
<bonelifer> the splashscreen also doesn't have the usual mythbuntu, but install says "Ubuntu 10.10" above the dots.
<bonelifer> would I have better luck just upgrading?
<bonelifer> the MD5 sum is right
<bonelifer> for the iso
<superm1> the text splash screen isn't overridden from ubuntu one
<superm1> due to technical reasons
<superm1> but the graphical one is
<bonelifer> by graphical I assume you mean the purple background.
<bonelifer> which is what I was talking about, not really important. the unstable reboot after upgrades is though
<bonelifer> s/upgrades/install
<superm1> i'm meaning the one that shows a mythbuntu picture
<superm1> rather than a line of text with ubunt
<bonelifer> yes, that's the one that didn't show, instead it shows Ubuntu 10.10
<superm1> so during install did you pick the nvidia driver?
<bonelifer> yes
<superm1> perhaps it's not working properly with your card
<superm1> have you checked the X log after a boot?
<bonelifer> no, that was the only graphical problem I have, so I didn't bother. Again, the having to reboot after rebooting after an upgrade/install of new program is what's bothering me
<bonelifer> was just wondering if anybody's seen that problem. Right now I'm justing going to go with a 10.04 install and revisit this later if no one can point me in the right direction.
<superm1> i dont think i've ever seen that problem myself
<bonelifer> not really that important if it isn't a off the top of somebody's head sort of thing.
<bonelifer> probably a nvidia driver thing. as startx tried to start when I issued the command, but then just stopped at something I can't remember and I ctrl-c'd out of it and restarted.
<superm1> you shouldn't generally be using startx to login to the GUI
<superm1> you should be using gdm
<superm1> if you are having to use startx for some reason, you should figure out what's wrong with gdm (and fix that)
<bonelifer> neither worked though
<superm1> so if gdm doesn't work immediately after boot, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> and /var/log/syslog
<superm1> one of them should say why
<superm1> assuming you didn't disable the upstart job or something
<bonelifer> just a standard fresh install
<superm1> right, but that doesn't preclude potential problems with compatibility with the nvidia driver
<superm1> it can certainly cause problems like that if it's not liking your hardware
<superm1> again, it would be documented in the logs what's happening though
<bonelifer> ASUS GT-220.  I'll keep that a text file for when I try again mid next week.
<superm1> GT220 should work fine out of the box
<superm1> (with that nvidia driver that is)
<bonelifer> that's why I took the leap to get the audio via hdmi for when the system is finished. doing the alsa upgrade via the upgrade script available, left me seeing the ASUS audio, but not able to see or use the builtin. Which the 10.10 install fixed. I'll give it a few days and a fresh set of eyes/mind and your log suggestion to see what's up.
<bonelifer> the only other strange thing that happened to me was that when scanning for channels it recieved a "100%" signal, and I ended up with channels that were just static, definately don't want to go through and manually disable 60+ channels
<bonelifer> thanks for the suggestions
<bonelifer> the whole scan thing is weird since 10.04 works right.
<baggar11> does mythtv still do straight passthrough for all audio types, without upconverting 2 channel to 5.1? When I uncheck the upconvert option, I lose 2 channel audio. The 5.1 stuff still plays fine.
<rhpot1991> baggar11: it should, you want your speakers set to 5.1, no upconverting and then enable the digital passthrough options
<rhpot1991> you could also try toggling the stereo pcm only checkbox
<mrand> !stab linux audio
 * Zinn stabs linux audio with a rusty spork.
<baggar11> rhpot1991: hmm, don't recall seeing the stereo pcm only checkbox, I'll check again, thanks.
<rhpot1991> baggar11: its in the advenaced section
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Newbuntu81> I've made some progress since yesterday, I believe resolving the usb_buffer_alloc and usb_buffer_free errors.  Has anyone with an HVR 2250 run into issues with dvb_net.c when compiling?  All helpful eyes are appreciated.  Details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10440736#post10440736, post #74 (pg 8).  Thanks!
<mrand> Newbuntu81: I'd suggest contacting the last few pepole that checked that file into whatever repository you'll pulling from and ask them.
<Newbuntu81> does anyone know how to pull a few specific files from a .tar.bz2 file and copy them into a specific folder?
<Newbuntu81> it would be a sudo cp .....
<tgm4883> untar, then copy?
<tgm4883> or man tar
<Newbuntu81> in the folder named "/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35", is the zipped file named "linux-source-2.6.35.tar.bz2".  I need to pull out all *.h and *.c files from this directory inside the .tar.gz2 folder named "/linux-source-2.6.35/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/"
<Newbuntu81> so you can't do it all in one step? :-)
<mrand> Newbuntu81:  I don't remember that you can use a wildcard when un-tar'ing.  You may have to extract everything then grab the files
<Newbuntu81> i'm going to ask in myth too. thanks mrand
<Newbuntu81> man tar i guess is the command
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-09
<adub> hi i just install mythbuntu control centre
<adub> was wondering after installing this and skins next do i need to install mythbuntu-desktop ?
<tgm4883> adub, nope, I just responded to you in mythtv-users
<somethinginteres> I can't seem to watch TV correctly with the exception of one channel - the others get stuck on "TLMs partial lock" - I had it all working before but had to reinstall mythtv and now I have this issue - any ideas. I
<qwebirc5491> Hello I am wondering about the volume limit in mythbuntu. The seems to be an issue with xbuntu in general in that xbuntu's volume goes up to 100% of the input volume where as regular ubuntu and windows go to 125%... is there a way to get that kind of volume in mythbuntu?
<mrand> qwebirc5491: I'm walking away from the computer, but maybe gnome-volume-control?
<Chaorain> Can I force Mythvideo to use subtitles (track 2) on a video automatically?
<rhpot1991> Chaorain: don't think so
<Chaorain> rhpot1991: just playing areou, under meta data there is a field that says "Unique Player C..." I think its commands, doesn't Mythvideo use Mplayer? so If I could find mplayer commands do you think that would work?
<Chaorain> ok it doesn't use mPlayer
<adub> how can i rerun database setup to specify database user and password
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<adub> thanks i reset the pass
<adub> i keep getting mythtv is using all active inputs but there is no active recordings when trying to watch tv
<rhpot1991> adub: doesn't sound like a mysql issue, prob your tuner isn't setup correctly
<adub> mythtvfilldatabase  i run this and look in settings and for whatever reason says there is no guide information
<rhpot1991> adub: where are you located?
<rhpot1991> country
<adub> sorry usa
<adub> sory rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> adub: did you setup schedules direct?
<adub> yes it pulls channels i think i got thqat part covered
<adub> i think i need to setup the tuner right
<adub> when i do $mythtv-setup
<adub> i notice that the tuner is not pinging properly
<adub> man thanks for helping i have been working on this for a long time
<adub> using analog
<adub> i have an analog card
<adub> i noticed when i am doing mythtv-setup as root
<adub> the card seems to detect
<adub> /dev/video0
<adub> i tried chmod 755 /dev/video0
<adub> thiniking it was a permissions issue
<adub> someone is saying its likely i need put put the standard user in the video group
<adub> hmm maybe not it my user is in the mythtv group
<rhpot1991> you should launch mythtv-setup from the menu
<rhpot1991> which will ask you to authenticate to stop the backend
<rhpot1991> adub: what tuner?
<adub> one sec ill get
<adub> root can see it it seems
<adub> 03:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<adub> 03:07.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<adub> that shows up when i do mythtv-setup as root
<adub> not as standard user though
<adub> video0 does show up in dev
<adub> i think i got the proper channel lineup now that was getting all the db info synced right
<adub> now is just the configuring of the capture card
<rhpot1991> sounds like your card needs some configuration then
<rhpot1991> I'm not familiar with that model, I'd recommend googling or asking on the mailing list
<rhpot1991> !mailing%
<Zinn> The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-10
<Newbuntu81> I finally got my HVR 2250 card drivers compiled and it is using it.  However, I have a blue screen and channel scan didn't find anything.  Anyone have any tips?
<mycosys> hey guys - lil question, does libmyth-perl provide the same functionality and calls as libmythtv-perl? there is a package name change under ubuntu jaunty which is stuffing stuff up for me (0.22).  i suppose mostly wondering if mythexport will work with libmythtv-perl, when it says it depends on libmyth-perl, and what is likely to be the easierst way to get round it?
<mycosys> is there some way to get apt-get to ignore dependancies?
<patdk-lap> ya, pass that option
<mycosys> which is?
<mycosys> didnt see it in man apt-get
<patdk-lap> --nodeps
<mycosys> ty
<mycosys> package name change is fucking me up
<mycosys> E: Command line option --nodeps is not understood
<rhpot1991> no, don't do that
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> and it will pull the new package, libmythtv-perl replaces libmyth-perl
<qwerty__> I had a hdmi card in my system, with no hdmi on my tv.  I had it configured for s-video out.  I plugged in a new video card with s-video, and now when I boot I get a command line, but when I go to the gui the monitor powers off.  When I connect it to the rf modulator it doesn't see it.  I tried X -confgiure, then X -config /root/xorg.conf and the monitor comes on but I get just a black screen.  What am I doing wrong?
<qwerty__> Fixed.  Added 'UseDisplayDelive DFP to xorg.conf, restarted x.  Didn't start, removed the entry, restarted X, now works.  File this under WTF?
<bonelifer> Doing a fresh install of 10.10, at first boot it goes to a non graphical login screen. I login and issue "gdm" and it errors out(can't remember the error). When I was here last I was told to provide my Xorg.0.log. I've post the both, the one from the first boot after install and the one after the restart(which brought me right into the frontend gui). From the past install this also happens after installing new programs and restartin
<bonelifer> g. The same process of rebooting fixes it till the next install of a new program.
<bonelifer> copy of the logs at: http://bonelifer.pastebin.com/
<adub_> what all do you guys think of mythbuntu
<adub_> im downloading now and going to install as an OS
<adub_> is there a section for tv shows in mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> adub_: pretty sure we all like it or we wouldn't be here
<rhpot1991> I thought you had a working system the other day, why are you wiping it?
<adub_> man somwthing took a crap on me
<adub_> not sure what but i hadnt done a great deal to the box anyway
<adub_> so im going to do a fresh install of mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> adub_: what were you running before, mythtv on top of ubuntu?
<adub_> just zoneminder
<adub_> this box is quad core it can handle im trying to really push the hardware on the box though
<adub_> zoneminder + ids + media server + network siem
<adub_> oh plus webserver for apps portal and foswiki colaboration at home
<adub_> i use and admin that app at work but the fiance and i use it to colaborate
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-11
<MylesMan> hello can som1 plz help me w/ closed captioning
<MylesMan> ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-12
<qwebirc92505> How would I go about setting up a stb with my myth machine?
<tgm4883> qwebirc92505, depends on where you are located, what tuners you have etc
<tgm4883> I have mine set up to record via my HDPVR and have it change channels via firewire
<mrand> stb's are overrated.  I want to throw mine in the trash.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-13
<Jay2k1> hey there, i just upgraded from 0.23.1 on 9.04 to 0.24 on 10.10 (fresh install + db restore)
<Jay2k1> now my remote doesn't work as suspected
<Jay2k1> the installer asked me for my remote, i said it's a hauppauge nova-t 500
<Jay2k1> i copied my old lirc config files over to the new installation
<Jay2k1> now, when lirc runs, every button press is recognised twice
<Jay2k1> but the weirdest part is, when i stop lirc, the remote still works
<Jay2k1> a few buttons do not work though, that was the reason i tried my old configs, but i just can't understand how the remote can work if there is no running lirc instance
<mrand> Jay2k1: the kernel in 10.10 supports remotes
<mrand> for the most part, anyway ;-)
<Jay2k1> yeah just found out
<Jay2k1> arrows and such
<Jay2k1> but not "back/exit" apparently... what a pita
<Jay2k1> looking through `ps` over and over and not finding anything IR related...
<mrand> I have not had time to dig into it myself to see what works and doesn't work on my remotes.  You can disable the in-kernel support if it isn't working right for you
<Jay2k1> i'd love to do that
<Jay2k1> you know how? :S
<mrand> Jay2k1: I've not done it myself, but I think you blacklist mceusb, describe in option 2 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9984844#post9984844
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Issues with Generic Mceusb receiver after upgrade to 10.10 - Ubuntu Forums
<Jay2k1> well, the thing is, it's not mceusb since it's a hauppauge remote, not media center, so i don't know what module it is... but i suspect it's "ir_common", gonna test that
<mrand> /var/log/messages (or dmesg) may tell you
<mrand> bbl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-07
<Shadow__X> is there a netatalk 2.2 package available for 10.04?
<kmcorbett> Q: Are people generally having much success with building & running 0.25 on MythBuntu? I have an HDHomeRun dual tuner and I'd like to try the latest fixes for setup. in getting an HDHomeRun Prime, and spare Linux boxes, so I can have one in experimental mode.
<likwid--_> 24.1+fixes + hdhomerun prime works great.
<kmcorbett> The setup for channels is less convoluted im with recent fixes on master. I don't know if those fixes were applied My current issues are with channel changing, so not related I think But I'm redoing mythtv-setup over & over - flailing a bit.
<rpg32> hello
<rpg32> anybody here familiar with setting up LIRC??
<rhpot1991> !ask | rpg32
<Zinn> rpg32: Please feel free to ask your question without asking if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rpg32> ok
<rpg32> I am trying to get my media center remote working
<rpg32> currently I can get a response in with mode2
<rpg32> but irw does not give me anything
<rpg32> the transceiver is: Philips (or NXP) Consumer Infrared Transceiver (HP)
<rhpot1991> rpg32: is that a winmce remote?
<rpg32> i believe so... it is an old hp media center remote
<rpg32> i can't find much information about the remote... not model number or anything, it just says hp media center on it
<rhpot1991> ok so try this
<rhpot1991> launch mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> choose windows media in the IR tab
<rhpot1991> and make sure that you check "generate dynamic button mappings"
<rhpot1991> apply those chnages
<rpg32> ok did that
<rpg32> oh... but the generate dynamic button mappings check mark went away
<rhpot1991> what do you mean by that?
<rhpot1991> it toggled after you clicked apply?
<rpg32> i checked it... then hit apply... after that it was unchecked
<rhpot1991> thats fine
<rpg32> yea
<rpg32> ok
<rhpot1991> ok now launch a terminal
<rhpot1991> and run "irw"
<rhpot1991> and hit some buttons on your remote
<rpg32> nothing
<rpg32> should i restart lirc?
<rhpot1991> you can, shouldn't matter
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<rpg32> it says fail at the end when i do that...
<rhpot1991> paste the message?
<rhpot1991> or pastebin it and link in here
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rpg32> http://pastebin.com/iJuJiFRE
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] robert@PlasmaEngineering:~/Downloads/mod_mce$ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart * - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> usb-_BB+_Dongle_e.d__IFKC-event-if00
<rhpot1991> is that something you put in there/
<rpg32> yea i just saw that
<rpg32> yea i put that into my hardware.conf
<rpg32> i was following an article online
<rpg32> that is my device
<rhpot1991> hmmm, so when you went into MCC did you already have windows media center selected then?
<rhpot1991> I'm surprised that wasn't overwritten
<rpg32> yea
<rpg32> should i purge lircd and start again using mcc?
<rhpot1991> I would
<rpg32> k let me give that a shot
<rhpot1991> you can prob make it easier and select no device in MCC
<rhpot1991> then select mce
<rhpot1991> and make sure it changes hardware.conf
<rpg32> ok i'll try that
<rpg32> ok so right now i have no devices listed in my hardware.conf
<rpg32> i will try to add mce
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833099/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> is what it should look like most mce
<rhpot1991> post
<rhpot1991> actually ignore the REMOTE_LIRCD_ARGS="-H udp -d 5000"
<rhpot1991> thats something special in mine
<rhpot1991> lets get you a different pastebin
<rpg32> http://pastebin.com/03qJpBij
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] # /etc/lirc/hardware.conf # #Chosen Remote Control REMOTE="Windows Media Cent - Pastebin.com
<rpg32> this is what mine looks like now
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833102/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> yep that looks better
<rhpot1991> now try irw again
<rpg32> nothing
<rhpot1991> guessing thats not a mce device then
<rpg32> hmm...
<rhpot1991> google for hints
<rhpot1991> might be a generic mce device or something
<rpg32> think i found it: http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS471&biw=1280&bih=936&tbm=isch&tbnid=8LKj3y_jbxYSmM:&imgrefurl=http://www.amazon.com/HP-Center-Control-Platinum-5187-4401/dp/B000PJ2MTI&docid=-4vsByYzunqKxM&imgurl=http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31%25252B91ue64EL._SL500_AA300_.jpg&w=300&h=300&ei=-4cxT7TwIYmK2wX9l-HfBw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=663&vpy=244&dur=403&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=128&ty=129&sig=111477668367771862366&pa
<rpg32> ge=1&tbnh=147&tbnw=147&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
<Zinn> [www.google.com] Redirect Notice
<rpg32> oh wow... didn't realize that was such a large link lol
<rhpot1991> ya copying from google does that
<rhpot1991> linky the resulting url
<rpg32> http://www.amazon.com/HP-Center-Control-Platinum-5187-4401/dp/B000PJ2MTI
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rpg32> yea that's the one
<rpg32> non mce?
<rhpot1991> rpg32: do lsusb
<rhpot1991> then search on that device id + lirc
<rhpot1991> rpg32: I can tell you this just works:
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W5GK5C/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000W5GK5C
<rpg32> pretty good remote?
<rhpot1991> seems ok, I don't use it just the receiver
<rhpot1991> try to get yours working first, but remember that for $20 there is another option
<rpg32> yea... it is a good point
<rhpot1991> what does lsusb say?
<rpg32> Philips (or NXP) Consumer Infrared Transceiver (HP)
<rhpot1991> whole line
<rpg32> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0471:060c Philips (or NXP) Consumer Infrared Transceiver (HP)
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765178
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] LIRC with HP/Philips Remote/Reciever - Ubuntu Forums
<rhpot1991> claims that should work with mce
<rpg32> yea, i saw this post... doesn't seem to work however
<rhpot1991> well that does exactly what we did in MCC
<rpg32> yep
<rhpot1991> does /dev/lirc0 exist?
<rpg32> no
<rpg32> it did before i purged it however
<rhpot1991> give it a reboot to give lirc a fresh start
<rhpot1991> and get the right modules loaded
<rpg32> right modules?
<rpg32> oh ... by rebooting
<rpg32> ok
<rhpot1991> lirc_dev mceusb
<rhpot1991> ya see what its like after reboot, if lirc0 exists
<rpg32> i'll be back in a min.
<rhpot1991> if not you need to diagnose why
<rhpot1991> ok
<rpg32> ok... let's see what happened
<rpg32> ok still no response from irw
<rhpot1991> does /dev/lirc0 exist now?
<rhpot1991> or any other lirc device
<rpg32> no /lirc0
<rpg32> and no /lirc
<rpg32> oh wait... yes it is there
<rpg32> i had a typo
<rpg32> and the modules for lirc_dev and mceusb are there
<rpg32> perplexing....
<rpg32> MCC is quite useful... i didn't know about this
<rpg32> any further thoughts?
<rpg32> i'm very close to just getting a new remote
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-08
<qwebirc59210> Any plans to ever roll linaro into client binaries & boot image to be able to use devices like pandaboard as frontends?
<p01nt3r> hello. i try to install mythbuntu under ubuntu jaunty, but it seems like i cannot connect to the mysql-database! is there somithing special i have to know about that?
<p01nt3r> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<p01nt3r> what are the right inputs i have to do in the mythtv-setup?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-09
<grumpyrj> Hi. I have mythbuntu and see that the update manager is telling me ubuntu 11.10 is available. If I install that will I take on normal ubuntu, or will the mythbuntu customisations stay in place?
<superm1> mythbuntu customizations will remain, but there are a few issues with the upgrade that never got resolved
<superm1> see /topic for some more details
<grumpyrj> ok. yeah, saw that. thanks.
<Seeker`> is anyone else here using the trunk builds that usess BDMV playback
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-10
<mibb> hey, I've got a problem, I don't get any sound output, most probably because the default soundcard is set wrong - its a brand new installation
<mibb> can anyone tell me how to set the right default soundcard? the AVR is plugged into the mainboards hdmi port
<rhpot1991> mibb: odds are you need to unmute your hdmi in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> unmute anything that says says s/pdif
<rhpot1991> and figure out which one it is
<mibb> k sec
<mibb> hm in alsamixer I only have a field in the middle, S PDIF
<mibb> not sure how to unmute that
<mibb> can't get it to work :(
<rhpot1991> grumble
<rhpot1991> the answer is 'm' but you aren't here anymore
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-11
<Seeker`> any idea why the 0.25 package didn't build last night? As far as I can tell, it hasn't even tried yet
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it would appear this "github.com[0: 207.97.227.239]: errno=Connection timed out"
<Zinn> [207.97.227.239] GitHub - Social Coding
<Seeker`> tgm4883: ah, fun
<Seeker`> github has been yoyoing a bit recently
<superm1> Seeker`: yeah first thing to do if a build isn't showing up is to check smithers' build log at http://smithers.mythbuntu.org/~autobuild/weekly_mythtv.txt
<Zinn> [smithers.mythbuntu.org] N/A
<Seeker`> superm1: didn't know about that, will bookmark it
<Seeker`> I'm hoping the next build works so I can have BD/VIDEO_TS playback back
<tgm4883> Seeker`, I just kicked off another build, so hopefully that will complete successfully and you'll have a build in the next hour
<karl370> I'm running mythbuntu 11.04.   I noticed that mythtv 0.24.2 has been released, but when I check the version in system status, it shows version 0.24.  I've done the normal updates within this version, but in Update Manager, there's an upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10.  What is the path that I should take to get the latest version of Mythtv?
<tgm4883> karl370, http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<karl370> thanks guys.  Installing the mythbuntu-repos ended up installing some more apps.  In system status it shows "mythfrontend version: 0.24 (v0.24.2-9-g892628e)".  Is this actually myth version 24.1 (which it shows on the mythbuntu website) or 24.2?
<tgm4883> karl370, did you read the page?
<karl370> yes, but it was unclear to me
<tgm4883> how so?
<karl370> it says that it will install all updates within 24.x, which would make me believe it would get 24.2.  But, also on that same page, it says that 0.24.1 has been released, with no mention of 24.2
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so point releases (eg. 0.24.1, 0.24.2) are just snapshots of the 0.24 mythtv branch.
<tgm4883> technically speaking, if you run 0.24.x from the mythbuntu repos, you are not running 0.24.2, you are running something better than 0.24.2 (because it contains 0.24.2 + every fix committed to the 0.24.2 branch since release)
<tgm4883> The only reason there is a 0.24.2 release, is because the MythTV folks didn't want to go so long without there being a release (being that they have committed so many fixes to the 0.24.2 branch)
<tgm4883> *0.24 branch
<tgm4883> I didn't make a blog post on the 0.24.2 release, because honestly it wasn't that big of a deal (it's not a 0.25 release) and I had forgotten that I had previously done a 0.24.1 post
<tgm4883> Does that clear it up?
<karl370> Yes, that clears it up. Thank you.
<tgm4883> yw
<karl370> Given that .25 has not been released yet, would you recommend doing the .25 or sticking with .24?
<tgm4883> stick with 0.24
<tgm4883> 0.25 should release in the next few months. I myself am using the 0.25 branch, and I've accepted the issues I'm dealing with
<karl370> Great, that's what I'll do then.  I keep checking the mythtv.org site & it's so long between updates & I've never heard anything definitive about when .25 will be released.
<tgm4883> karl370, it was on their mailing list shortly ago, feature freeze for 0.25 should be this coming week
<karl370> very cool. I'm excited, b/c of what I've read about it.
<karl370> How about doing the dist upgrade? Personally I hate Unity. Would that screw up Myth?
<tgm4883> are you using mythbuntu or ubuntu+mythtv?
<karl370> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> you shouldn't get unity in a mythbuntu upgrade, but check the topic for known issues
<karl370> I had tried using ubuntu+mythtv.  Perhaps it was because of my lack of knowledge, but certain things didn't work as well, like making the video images full screen without the top or bottom bars.
<karl370> so I wiped it out & installed mythbuntu.  It worked pretty seamlessly.
<tgm4883> karl370, yea it works pretty well
<Seeker`> tgm4883: thanks, that build works
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-12
<no_user_name_set> Trying to get transmission working with USB UIRT.  regx.dgswa.com/html/node/134 Followed directions here and it works until I get the point where I setup the Pace DC50X.  I get an error when I do "irsend SEND_ONCE DC50X 5"  The error says irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE DC50X 5 - irsend: transmission failed
<Zinn> [regx.dgswa.com] How to get Comcast PACE DTA working in Myth in Ubuntu Hardy | regx.dgswa.com
<no_user_name_set> Does it matter that irsend list shows irsend: mceusb (which is the remote I use to control myth) and "irsend: DC50X" the one I want to use for transmission.
<no_user_name_set> Ok I got irsend to work with USBUIRT and PaceDC50X http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2010-January/278281.html I confirmed the transmitter is sending, but the it's not being recieved.  Assume it's the wrong code or something.  Any ideas?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] New lirc Config for Pace DC50X and Motorola DTA100
<no_user_name_set> Is there anything I have to do to get XMP to work with LIRCD?  I have lircd 0.9.0
<qwebirc14566> hello, i'm a windows user looking to turn my live-tv backend into mythbuntu.  what's the easiest way to create a bootable install usbkey from windows?
<qwebirc14566> universal usb installer.  thx anyway!
<kmcorbett1> Is anyone having much success with HDHomeRun? (cable) I have two separate installations, one dual tuner, one Prime3, and both fail in pretty much the same way. backend error is "SignalMonitor: channel change failed" (repeated) following (once) "dtv_multiplex data is required for tuning"
<kmcorbett1> the 2nd server is a fresh install 11.10 from livecd, all updates. I added the fixes/0.24 repo but update didn't pick up anything.
<kmcorbett1> I had the 2-tuner set working a few weeks ago with OTA. I bought the Prime when I hit this kind of problem, and of course for more channels :) I assumed that install was hosed and a fresh install would work better. Not so far.
<kmcorbett1> wondering should I fire up the dual tuner/OTA again, and connect to the new host? to isolate the problem, or maybe just make things worse.
<kmcorbett1> I don't have problems scanning with hdhomerun_config_gui and viewing in vlc
<mrand> kmcorbett Pretty certain there aren't any problems with the HDHR.  It's widely used in the community, including myself and others.  Also, if you added the repo, it should have picked up a fix.  Make sure you reloaded/refresh/update after adding the repo.
<mrand> fix = bug fixes (although I don't know there are any related to HDHR)
<kmcorbett1> mrand: I thought it was odd, not seeing any fixes. thanks
<kmcorbett1> the apt-get commands I used to add the repo hadn't led to any packages being updated. my bad
<mrand> kmcorbett, apt-cache policy mythtv should show 2:0.24.2 somewhere -then you'd know you are on a recent version.
<kmcorbett1> yes, the version matches
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-04
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone recommend a good XFCE theme/tweak for an HTPC (i.e. for Mythbuntu)? Something with large text and big icons?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-05
<davey486> anyone here
<kyew> running mythtv 0.26 and had front end running on another box and suddenly today it no longer will connect. Updates ran on the mythbuntu backend last night but I have no idea what might have changed...?
<TandyUK> guys... mythbuntu 12.04.1 iso. is that a live cd/dvd?
<TandyUK> guys... mythbuntu 12.04.1 iso. is that a live cd/dvd?
<TandyUK> anyone here, or nobody knows??
<sabhain> TandyUK: I do believe it is a live cd
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: yes i tis
<TandyUK> a pretty useless live cd yeah....
<TandyUK> my backend is running an up to date 0.26 mythtv
<TandyUK> the live cd needs a newer database version, which gets about 400 meg of updates, including kernel, x, etc
<TandyUK> so different question..
<TandyUK> is it possible to do a network install of an up to date ubuntu 12.04 with mythtv 0.26
<TandyUK> i guess youdneed to add the update repos at the point of setup so it can just grab the latest version
<TandyUK> anyone here ever ripped vhs videos to digital using mythtv
<TandyUK> i have a nova-t 500 in one of my frontends, which i have 2 vhs recorders attached to
<TandyUK> i guess ill need to somehow add the s-video input #1 and #2 as channels on the (secondary) backend, so mythth can be set to record for a fixed time, syncronized with pressing the play button
<TandyUK> ok, heres one for the devs...
<TandyUK> when you freshly install a mythbuntu machine, on first boot it auto starts the frontend, which then asks for language and database settings
<TandyUK> now i need to update to 0.26 and reboot before i can actually connect to my backend
<TandyUK> if i cancel,the frontend exits with status 130
<TandyUK> which is detected as a crash and it auto restarts
<TandyUK> how do i close the frontend until ive got it all up to date?
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: ssh in and kill it?
<rhpot1991> I normally ssh in, upgrade, then reboot
<TandyUK> nah im doing this on site for once, want the customer to see what actually goes on
<TandyUK> but yeah i sshed and killed it :)
<TandyUK> the cust has a load of old vcrs which he wants to burn to archive, and burn some on to dvd
<tgm4883> don't start the frontend before you upgrade to 0.26?
<tgm4883> why do you have to reboot?
<tgm4883> oh wait
<tgm4883> I thought you were talking about the live cd for some reason
<TandyUK> i think the livecd should have a few newer builds, like 0.25 i386/x64 and 0.26 i386/x64
<TandyUK> im sure whatever script handled it could do a 0.27 beta iso too
<TandyUK> or perhaps just have a single livedvd
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: they get whatever was available when they were spun
<rhpot1991> it is easy enough to add the updates repos and update it, then run the latest
<TandyUK> yeah just annoying and time consuming when on site, and you have a perfectly good 100mb link back at the office...
<TandyUK> the site has like 6mb
<TandyUK> machine is now up tho with mythtv setup connected to the master backend
<TandyUK> so now to get my 2 svideo inputs working and hooked up to channel numbers
<TandyUK> ok any ideas how i do that?
<TandyUK> i have added the cards, added a listing source for each vcr
<TandyUK> connect the input (Svideo1) to the source, and it wants me to scan for channels
<TandyUK> at which point it tries tuning the card rather than just using the inout
<tgm4883> TandyUK, I haven't set up svideo input in a long time, but it sounds like you didn't connect the right stuff up in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> TandyUK, although there is probably some better software for doing what you want anywy
<tgm4883> since you will need to have it fake a channel, et
<TandyUK> yeah thats what i dnt know how to do
<TandyUK> the end result just needs to be super simple
<tgm4883> TandyUK, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/S-Video/Composite_Input_Recording
<tgm4883> should be similar
<TandyUK> ty, btw wtf did you google to get that?
 * TandyUK has been looking for hours lol
<tgm4883> mythtv svideo input
<tgm4883> first link
 * tgm4883 goes to get lunch 
<TandyUK> ok well progress, but when i try to watch channel 199 (what i used as the number)
<TandyUK> the tuner is already watching channel X on a different card (and different backend)
<TandyUK> when i change to 199, i get told
<TandyUK> MythTV is already using all available inputs for the channel you selected. .....
<tgm4883> TandyUK, does the mythweb say it's in use?
<TandyUK> ok sorte at last
<TandyUK> i have composite inputs working giving me a colour picture
<TandyUK> however i have no sound
<TandyUK> the only choice in getting in mythtv-setup is alsa:default
<TandyUK> its a pvr-500 card
<TandyUK> ok found its wiki page
<TandyUK> ok regarding the sound (on a page talking about 0.20) the fixes involve using ivtvctl which is not installed by default
<TandyUK> any reason this is not there by default (any more?)
<TandyUK> mpegrecorder.cpp:635 (GetFilteredAudioSampleRate) MPEGRec(/dev/video1): Audio sample rate 32000 Hz#012#011#011#011is not supported by ivtv driver, using 48000 Hz instead.
<TandyUK> i have no idea where it would be getting 32khz from, all settings i saw i left at the defaults, but i thought they were all 4xxxx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-06
<tonsofpcs> TandyUK: that's a capture card that doesn't support the rate that the software is trying to capture at.
<tonsofpcs> I have that issue with lirc
<samsneed> Hello Everyone, I need help with MythWeather on Mythbuntu 12.04. I signed up for the Wunderground API key. Mythfrontend 0.26 shows the following in the logs. "No copyrightlogo widget found, skipping screen Current Conditions. Widget not found copyrightlogo". The full log can be found through the following link: http://pastebin.ca/2311078.
<TandyUK> tonsofpcs: how do i go abotu changing the capture rate?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-07
<qwebirc20171> Hi, I recently installed Mythbuntu 12.04 after having been on 9.10. I have a Hauppage Grey remote and IR receiver attached to a PVR 250. I'm totally confused by what's happened to support for remotes in Mythbuntu now. Do I need to use LIRC, or has support for the PVR250 IR receiver been built into the kernel? (FWIW, LIRC errors out when loading and I've spent a few hours trying to fix with no luck, so I'm hoping that ther
<Patrickdk> oh, your hopelessly behind the times
<Patrickdk> in 10.04, (kernel 2.6.32, but I think it happened in 2.6.30?) support for IR receivers was moved INTO the kernel, instead of external
<Patrickdk> this should be HUGELY documented, with how much time was passed, I know it got documented well back then
<Patrickdk> but yes, forget everything you knew about lirc
<qwebirc20171> You're right - I'm hopelessly behind the times : ) So does that mean that in the Mythbuntu Control Center I should just choose the "No additional remote support" option for the PVR250 IR receiver? I think the option to choose LIRC and the Hauppage remote in Control Center may have led me down the wrong path...
<Patrickdk> I have no idea
<Patrickdk> I never used an IR remote with myth before
<Patrickdk> well, not since version 0.15
<Patrickdk> since 0.17, I've been using ps3 remotes, bluetooth :)
<qwebirc20171> You're way too advanced for me. This has been my MythTV remote for probably close to 10 years : )
<qwebirc20171> Ok, I'm off to google threads on 10.04 and the hauppage remote - that should get me what I need. Thanks for the help!
<Patrickdk> ya, I just wanted something alittle nicer, and with the newest version, it has tv volume/power on it too :)
<qwebirc20171> Well, hopefully I can get by without upgrading my remote, but I suppose if I have to at least I'll get some cool new tricks with it.
<Patrickdk> ya, I'm all about going through walls/doors/...
<Patrickdk> bedroom system lives in the closet
<Patrickdk> and livingroom one lives downstairs
<qwebirc52720> I'm having a problem with getting the firmware to load for an hvr-1950. I've copied the .fw files to /lib/firmware but  dmesg keeps telling me "Device fx2 controller firmware seems to be missing"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-08
<Guest31434> I'm running into some issues with initial setup on ubuntu server 12.10
<Guest31434> after installation (mythtv-backend-master) and running mythtv-setup and finishing, I am prompted to start mythtv backend
<Guest31434> if I say yes, I'm prompted for a password, and regardless of the password I enter, it's wrong
<Guest31434> point of clarification: running mythtv-setup as the mythtv user over ssh
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-09
<riddlebox> hello, I ran the updates and now I do not get sound in firefox/chrome but I have sounds in mythtv??
<ripperda> so is ubuntu 12.04 the latest primary supported version for mythbuntu? I thought later versions were supported, but it looks like 12.04 is the primary target at this point?
<Deanis> Is 'MythBuntu' MythTV upgrade path as easy as changing version in MythBuntu Control Center? Or should be rather...
<Deanis> Any interesting or favorite things about 25 vs. 27?
<qwebirc22812> hello
<qwebirc40026> Hello have a question I just tried installing KDE as the default desktop now KDM will not let me login using my username and password can anyone help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-10
<qwebirc76237> newb here ... running latest mythbuntu ... how do I set default sound card
<qwebirc76237> Got it --- found it in the myth frontend ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.3 Release :: Please visit http://goo.gl/uz4siu for more information. :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
<[1]AnthonyUK> Hi, I have just tried to follow these instructions to recompile a dvb tuner card driver but it hasn't worked
<[1]AnthonyUK> I get "pacman: command not found" even after I did a apt-get install pacman
<[1]AnthonyUK> http://forum.linhes.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20278
<[1]AnthonyUK> that is the guide i tried to follow
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-04
<qwebirc51422> hello
<qwebirc51422> anyone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-05
<scheinbc> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 and I'm trying to set up a usb Hauppauge WinTV HVR950Q.
<scheinbc> My system recognizes the tuner card just fine but the card doesn't find any channels when I scan.
<scheinbc> I've tried scanning in MythTV and through a terminal with w_scan
<Hydroponx> scheinbc, have you looked at http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q ?
<scheinbc> Hydroponx: I have - the firmware loads successfully.
<Hydroponx> are you using the stock antenna ?
<scheinbc> I am.
<Hydroponx> might try another antenna, some people have a problem with it
<Hydroponx> and are you using digital or analog sid ?
<scheinbc> Digital OTA broadcast. Or trying.
<scheinbc> hm
<scheinbc> now when I run dmesg i get a ton of messages saying "tuner has no way to set tv frequency"
<lapion> does anyone know how to correctly fix the cannot import aptmessagedialog problem ?
<lapion> whenever one starts mythbuntu control centre ?
<lapion> on ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-06
<Hilikus> i don't know if this is a mythbuntu or mythtv issue, but why can't i use "service mythtv-backend start|stop.." anymore?
<Hilikus> to start and stop the backend
<jya> is there an official way to configure ntp in mythbuntu ?
<jya> like a fancy little graphical widget or should I just modify some text file?
<Riddell> how do I actually test a mythbuntu install?
<Riddell> I'm a bit lost in the frontend/backend stuff
<Kwisher_wrk> the b/e is what does the recordings, f/e is for watching your content
<Kwisher_wrk> what type of tuners do you have?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-07
<qwebirc29622> Any suggestions about why my MythTV might be sitting in "Channel is Tuning" mode when I ask it to record a show?
<qwebirc29622> And when I hit "Watch TV" it flashes "Please Wait..." for one second and then goes back to the menu.
<qwebirc29622> Any suggestions about what I should try or what debugging I should do?
<qwebirc29622> I have also seen the backend crash when I try to record.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-09
<jbebel> Anyone understand how hotkeys should be handled? After installing the latest kernel and xorg, my keyboard media hotkeys stopped working.
<jbebel> I'm getting events from input-events, but nothing useful out of xev.
<skd5aner> I can't seem to figure out how to set verbose settings for mythfrontend...
<skd5aner> I edited /etc/mythtv/session-settings and uncommented the last line, but I'm still not getting verbose logs.  Where should I set them on an out-of-the-box mythbuntu config?
<skd5aner> hmmm, only took effect after a restart of lightdm
<DaveMorris> morning all
<DaveMorris> well, depending on your timezone, not even morning here anymore :)
<DaveMorris> I'm upgrading from 0.26 to 0.27 on pecise and can't install the frontend
<DaveMorris> (it got dropped during the upgrade)
<DaveMorris> mythtv-frontend : Depends: libxml-simple-perl but it is not going to be installed
<DaveMorris> I've done an update and dist-upgrade but to no avail
<DaveMorris> looks like I needed to enable precise-updates
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-05
<jarnos> I try to watch television. First I get dialog "Could not read first 2048 bytes." I click OK, and move to a channel I know sends broadcast. I try to watch that channel, but the frontend crashes and restart.
<jarnos> Even moving in program guide is enough. Strange. Earlier today it worked, but I made some channels not visible in backend setup due to bug #1418670
<Zinn> Bug 1418670 in mythbuntu "UI stops responding, if you play radio." [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1418670
<jarnos> Even  channel search in backend setup behaves oddly.
<Shadow__X> jarnos: can you record?
<jarnos> Shadow__X, I guess so. I seached channels again, found conflicting channels that did not bring up before and channel order is different.
<Shadow__X> jarnos: i would make sure the channels actually work, you might want to delete all channels are start over
<jarnos> Shadow__X, Yes, I can watch TV again. I deleted channels in manage channels section in backend setup.
<jarnos> BTW. If I have two identical tuners in my device, is it enough to search channel for only one tuner?
<Shadow__X> if you use the same channel group on both
<jarnos> Shadow__X, how to do that?
<Shadow__X> i forget the wording but you have to create a channel group and then scan for channels/add channels in there
<jarnos> Shadow__X, I don't find a place where I could create a channel group.
<Shadow__X> it may not be called channel group but there is an option in the backend
<Shadow__X> you had to create one
<Shadow__X> jarnos: its called video sources
<jarnos> I don't understand the different types on channels in channels search results: SCTE, DVB, MPEG. My tuner is not HD tuner and I thought all channels are DVB. I also don't know how to deal with conflicting channels that now appear to be more than before.
<jarnos> What is the right Channel frequency table, if you are using DVB-T in Finland?
<jarnos> Description says 'If you have an antenna, use a “-bcast” frequency.' But there are us-bcast, japan-bcast and china-bcast in the list as for -bcast.
<jarnos> Are europe-east and europe-west broadcast or cable frequency tables? Which is the right for Finland?
<jarnos> It is so hard to setup this thing.
<jarnos> What makes it that I now get conflicting channels when before I did not have?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-07
<Hydr0p0nX> have the 12.04 - > 14.04 upgrade issues fixed in 14.04.1 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-08
<Hydr0p0nX> have the 12.04 - > 14.04 upgrade issues been fixed in 14.04.1 ?
<jarnos> I hate it, when chromium-browser shows page promptly and then Aw, Snap!
 * jarnos hates it, when chromium-browser shows page promptly and then Aw, Snap!
<jarnos> Has anyone else had problems with Dropbox icon in the panel? I got it visible only by tray icon sometimes, not by indicator. And then it is visible even, if you are playing full screen youtube video using chromium browser.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-08
<brieweb> which repository do you need to enable in 14.04.2 to get schedules direct to work?
<brieweb> any tips on how to check that the schedule database did not fill
<brieweb> when I run it, it says "Did not find any new program data."
<Shadow__X> brieweb: mythbuntu control center has an option within it to enable the updates repo
<brieweb> oh yes, I enabled that. It looks like it enabled the same repo that you can add manually
<brieweb> and, my version is 27.6
<Shadow__X> yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-11
<Shadow__X> i just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 14.04.2 and when i tried to setup mythexport it errors out
<Shadow__X> exeption in capturestate of plugin mythexport disabling plugin
<Shadow__X> but it still causes errors when i try to go to other parts of the app
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-12
<qwebirc59601> So, which is the recommended/official EPG source and which the most popular EPG source? Seems the recommended is a paid service, but zap2it seems to be the most popular (and also free).
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-14
<qwebirc76318> Hello, I have an older HauppaugeWinTV-HVR-2250 card that I have installed in a new box, I have the drivers installed and can tune/watch analog channels with mplayer.  I have been struggling with Lord Google and forums to find relevant information on how to set up the card for the mythtv backend.  Would any of you be able to assist?
<qwebirc76318> I started with a clean install of mythbuntu 14.04.2
<qwebirc76318> And I am trying to set this backend and HVR2250 up to only capture the Analog channels
<Shadow__X> qwebirc76318: if you are in the us, i am surprised you still get analog channels
<qwebirc76318> Hello
<dowens> I have an older HauppaugeWinTV-HVR-2250 card that I have installed in a new box, I have the drivers installed and can tune/watch analog channels with mplayer.  I have been struggling with Lord Google and forums to find relevant information on how to set up the card for the mythtv backend.  I started with a clean install of mythbuntu 14.04.2, I am trying to set this backend and HVR2250 up to only capture  Would any of you be able
<gedakc> dowens:  I wrote a tutorial on how to install mythbuntu 14.04 for the HVR-2250 card.
<gedakc> See:  http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-install-mythbuntu1404
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-02-06
<qwebirc47688> is there anyone that can help a newb?
<qwebirc34742> Okay so I an old Mini PC that I am running Mythbunto on, and I have had a very hard time seeting it up. I have HDhomerun Prime, and I have set my back end up using the quick start guide. I am able to record, and play back recordings, but I am unable to watch live TV. Any ideas?
<qwebirc34742> canel that I found that my Starting Channel was the on demand channel
